# 2013 SOUTH FLORIDA GATHERING (THIRD ANNUAL GATHERING) NOV. 8-10TH  COME JOIN IN..............



## dougmays

Hey Everyone! Getting ready to start planning the 3rd annual south florida gathering

This is a placeholder for now just to get the word out and starting getting people signed up! Let's make this year the biggest so far!! The past 2 years we've had between 15-20 people, let's double that!

*Where*:

*Highlands Hammock Park*
5931 Hammock Road
Sebring, Florida 33872
(863) 386-6094

*When*: November 8th-10th (feel free to spend a few more days and arrive earlier or stay later)

*Who*: Anyone!!! :)

*Who's Attending*

*Name**# of Guests**Site*Arrival Day*Competitions**Comments*Doug  (dougmays)  80/81
Thursday
Ribs, ChickentableKeith (JckDanls07)187ThursdayRibs, Chicken, SS  Don (OrlandoSmoking)  80/81tentative Thursday  table/chairs/canopyBill (SmokedApple)        Ron (RubbinButts)279/88/89ThursdayRibs, Chicken, SS2 canopies, 3 tables, chairsDave (S2K9k)  86Thursday  CanopyJoe (boykjo)  82WednesdayRibs and Chicken  JarJarChef278FridayRibs,Chicken, SS
pop up camper, Chargriller Outlaw, propane burner,

single portable butane burner, pots, pans,

a couple coolers, some various wood chunks, charcoal
Dan (dmclain)        offering to help with expenses Mike (Mike65)          Steve (Roadkill Caffe)    Friday (mid-afternoon)Ribs, SSCanopy, Table
[h3]*Directions*[/h3]
Highlands Hammock State Park is located off US 27 on SR 634 (also known as Hammock Road), four miles west of Sebring.
[h3]*Competitions*[/h3]
We do competitions that are more for fun then anything else. Rules are lenient, no official rules (we usually get staff or other campers to be judges). Prizes (donated by forum sponsors) are given at awards. Generally there is only 1 winner but depending on how many items are donated we might be able to have 2 or 3 places for each category.

Judging is based on "Favorite"...in the past we have had them pick there favorite or given numbers to each (1-5)

Ribs - Spare or Baby Back Ribs. Can be sauced or not.

Chicken - Any part or the whole chicken and you can chose what you will serve to the judges

Something Special - Make your best appetizer, Side Dish, Desert, or anything else that goes well with a meal. This category always brings out alot of thought provoking ideas.
[h3]*Sausage Making Activity!*[/h3]
*Stuffers - *Ron

*Grinders -*  Ron

*Pork (butts) -* Doug(2), Keith(2), Mike (1), Ron (2), Steve (2)

*Cure *- Ron, Joe 

*Seasonings -* Ron,Joe

*Casings *- Ron,Joe

*Smoke House -* Group

The Plan:

Friday Afternoon - Prep, grind and stuff

Friday Night - Saturday Morning - Smoke Sausage


----------



## JckDanls 07

oh yeaaa..   Sign the wife and I up...


----------



## dougmays

just a little bump to start the week off :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

and a little evening bump...


----------



## dougmays

Where y'all at OrlandoSmoKing, RubbinButts, fnpmf, rob63, smokedapple, RoadkillCafe, JarJarChefm TurnipMonkey...any all the others....


----------



## roadkill cafe

You know I'll be there. Just don't know the particulars yet. So looking forward to it!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve..  will be good to see ya again....  a little evening bump too


----------



## dougmays

Looks like the 3 of us are going to have to start emailing people individually LOL ;)


----------



## roadkill cafe

JckDanls 07 said:


> Steve.. will be good to see ya again.... a little evening bump too


It'll be good to see you too, Keith. I'll try to remember a sleeping bag this time. LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

evening bump


----------



## orlandosmoking

Still working out the logistics on making the trip to the N FL Gathering next weekend but count me in. Adding to my calander now.

Doug, Steve, either of you S. FL boys gonna make the trip up north?


----------



## roadkill cafe

Unfortunately, no. At least not this year, maybe next one. Have a great time!!


----------



## dougmays

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Still working out the logistics on making the trip to the N FL Gathering next weekend but count me in. Adding to my calander now.
> 
> Doug, Steve, either of you S. FL boys gonna make the trip up north?


i had planned to but i cant this year...conflicting plans. i'm 100% there next  year!


----------



## JckDanls 07

just talked to Bill (Applesmoked)..  he's having putor troubles but will sign up when he can....


----------



## JckDanls 07

a little morning bump


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> just talked to Bill (Applesmoked).. he's having putor troubles but will sign up when he can....


Cool! ill add him to the list!


----------



## dougmays

Hey guys,

wanted to run this by the group...

I've been communicating with Patty (the campsite director) over email and she isn't very as accommodating as i would have expect from a group like us who has a recurring event at her park and we have always abided by the rules. Not to mention we have fed her staff and park campers in the years past. Basically she said since this is a holiday weekend, they want us to reserve a minimum of 3 nights. Our event has only ever been 2 nights because alot of us have to leave work Fridays and goto work the following monday.  She said that the staff members who helped me set  up the reservation in the past have messed this up and that's why "they are no longer with the company".

Last year i found the staff slightly less accommodating then the prior year and they raised the prices on us for reservations.

So i'm a little perturbed by this. I mean the set up is great with the Group tent site, Screened Room and RV sites so close in proximity..but i feel like they aren't giving us any credit for being repeat customers.

So i wanted to get your opinions..should we continue with the same location and try to work out a better deal and/or reserve 3 nights for tents and RV's? Should we try to find a different location? Does anyone know of a similar camping area around the north Okeechobee area?


----------



## orlandosmoking

What about changing the date for our gathering either before or after Veterans day weekend? And eliminate the unappreciative jerks from our fun / food? I'm reasonably sure we can recruit random fellow campers to be judges and enjoy a free meal.

A different venue would be fine as far as I'm concerned, although I have no idea where in that area.

I agree the set up is pretty convenient but it also has drawbacks in my opinion. While the availabity of the screened room is nice, the fact we pay to use it and other campers help themselves and leave their mess for us to clean up was not real cool. The attached showers and restrooms were both convenient and annoying at the same time. I know if we stay here again my tent and my smoker will be a good deal further away from the traffic these facilities had all hours. 

Whatever the group concensus is, I'm still in!


----------



## JckDanls 07

we were just trying to get these dates (before we knew it was a Holiday) As it would've helped me out as far as my vacation to the Homestead race..  traveling twice over that way would not really work for me... I wonder If we get the tent sites (3) along the woods... Doug, remember the 1st year the young couple (judges) that tented back there and we went back there for awhile... there was a lot of room back in there for other tents....  E-1 thru E-3... But y'all have to remember there is no electric in these sites for the ones that use electric smokers....  Or see If she will let some pitch tents on the strip of land in front of Ron's site (in between Ron and tent sites, on Doug's map).... I've been looking all around the lake for other places, but so far just RV resorts,,, 

As far as the screen room..  I believe there was no charge for it last year ? I also agree with using campers for the judges if need be...


----------



## dougmays

Whether we do the solo sites or group sites we still have to reserve 3 days. Last year we paid for the screen room and the group site. bundled together it was around $200.

I'm going to call Jonathon Dickenson State Park today and get some information. it's a statepark north of West Palm right on 95, it's a little farther for the west-folk but might be a good alternative. If that doesn't work out we'll just stick with Fish Eating Creek....i'll see if they can give us a break on price


----------



## rubbin butts

Doug, you might want to try Arcadia Peace River Campground 800-559-4011


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rubbin Butts said:


> Doug, you might want to try Arcadia Peace River Campground 800-559-4011



First...  Ron..  hey bub..  how you making out ?...  glad to see ya 

http://www.peacerivercampground.com/


----------



## JckDanls 07

comparing rates...  2 nights at fish eating creek is equal to 1 night at Peace River...  Peace River is pretty nice...


----------



## s2k9k

For some stupid reason I assumed (and we all know what that does) this gathering was way down south in Fl and just figured it was too so never read this thread. Well I'm so fired up for NFL I decided to read it and Orlando area isn't that far from me so I am penciling it in for right now. I know it is still a long way off but time flies so you can put me down as a definite tentative for sure maybe. Hard for me to fully commit this early but I will keep up with this and when I can commit I will let you know.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dave...  that would be great...  I'll tell ya more about it this weekend...


----------



## s2k9k

JckDanls 07 said:


> Dave...  that would be great...  I'll tell ya more about it this weekend...



Cool, I'm already thinking about it!


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> comparing rates... 2 nights at fish eating creek is equal to 1 night at Peace River... Peace River is pretty nice...


Hey Keith, Yea it feels good to be back in the thick of things. Back surgery sure does take alot of time for healing.

Peace River is more costly for us with RVs, but for the group area it is not too bad. Doug paid $200.00 last year, and Peace River is $200.00 for the 2 days plus $10.00 per person per day for the group site including the shelter with electric. And it is alot nicer park. Besides, I was born in Arcadia.

But hey, I am OK with what ever site is chosen. I'll just be happy to be there.


----------



## rubbin butts

Another possibility would be Highlands Hammock State Park in Sebring.


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> Doug, you might want to try Arcadia Peace River Campground 800-559-4011


I've actually camped and canoed at peace river, it crossed my mind but i didnt think there was a RV site...that 's awesome i'll look into it and maybe i can sweet talk them into giving us a event discounts for everyone...RV and Tent campers alike! More to come...Glad to see people are not adverse to changing the location, i was afraid of that.


S2K9K said:


> For some stupid reason I assumed (and we all know what that does) this gathering was way down south in Fl and just figured it was too so never read this thread. Well I'm so fired up for NFL I decided to read it and Orlando area isn't that far from me so I am penciling it in for right now. I know it is still a long way off but time flies so you can put me down as a definite tentative for sure maybe. Hard for me to fully commit this early but I will keep up with this and when I can commit I will let you know.


Dave...when Al and I started this things 3 years ago we were originally thinking SOUTH florida...but realized that if we moved a little more northern we'd get orlando and tampa people.....and come to find out we also got jacksonville and panhandle people! So that's great if your thinking of coming down!

more to come on locaiton...glad we started this early :)

Also glad to hear your recovering well Ron! Cant wait to see you again and drool over that awesome smoker you have


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> comparing rates... 2 nights at fish eating creek is equal to 1 night at Peace River... Peace River is pretty nice...


I looked at Peace River rates a little closer and the group area with shelter, electric, tables, and plenty of camp area for tents is $100.00 per day up to 10 people and then $10.00 per day for each person over that number of 10. Rv camp spots are also next to the group area. As doug said, if they will consider a discount because there will be RVs along with the group, then the pricing might work out to be resonable.


----------



## jarjarchef

We have penciled in the dates.......

I really want to go........work caused me to miss last year and the N Fl I missed due to double booking........ These look to be so much fun.....


----------



## dougmays

hey guys...i've been out of town for the past 4 days so getting back into the swing of things. i'm going to look into and probably call Peace River tomorrow.

Glad to see the attendee list is growing :)


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> Another possibility would be Highlands Hammock State Park in Sebring.


Hey Ron, Highlands Hammock looks like a nice place as well...ill check on both. This one has a Recreation Hall that is $100/day and has AC and tables..doesn't say on the website if they have a kitchen or not. Do you know if peace river has something like this?


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Hey Ron, Highlands Hammock looks like a nice place as well...ill check on both. This one has a Recreation Hall that is $100/day and has AC and tables..doesn't say on the website if they have a kitchen or not. Do you know if peace river has something like this?


Peace River has covered shelters(not very big) with tables and electric which is the group campsite for tent camping. It is $100.00 a day for up to 10 people and additional campers for the group site is $10.00 each person.

Next to the group site is RV camping which means everyone who wanted to, can be together.

I found on the website for Highlands Hammock that the recreation hall does have a full kitchen. One drawback though is the group camping is a good distance away with very few amenities. I guess everyone could get regular RV lots, they are listed as tent or RV, that way everyone could be together for camping. Would need to make sure we can have Smokers at the rec. hall.

Highlands Hammock would probably be the best. Campsites for RV or Tents are only $22.00, and the Rec Hall with AC, electric, and full kitchen for $100.00 a day. Add it all up and compare the two and overall turns out to be less money. Also the cost of the rec. hall should be paid by whomever wants to contribute rather than you paying the whole cost. If enough is not donated to cover it, then I will split the balance with you.

What ever you decide, I am good with. I'll help with whatever needs to be done.

Also something to consider is that weekend, they are having some kind of festival at Highlands Hammock, would need to be sure it would not affect our plans on the Rec Hall and campground.


----------



## dougmays

Ron your the man! Thanks for going ahead and doing this research! i've been super busy the past few weeks and haven't had the time to do so!

i'm going to call both tomorrow and get prices (hopefully with some discounts) and logistics (other events)


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Ron your the man! Thanks for going ahead and doing this research! i've been super busy the past few weeks and haven't had the time to do so!
> 
> i'm going to call both tomorrow and get prices (hopefully with some discounts) and logistics (other events)


If you decide on Highland Hammock let us know so we can get reservations ASAP.  I would suggest site numbers 79 thru 89 for those that want to camp together and be the closest available to the rec. hall, and they also allow two tents per site.


----------



## jarjarchef

Just put in for the time off. Should be able to attend since we have better Chef coverage now.......

Will be keeping an eye out for where it is decided.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rubbin Butts said:


> dougmays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron your the man! Thanks for going ahead and doing this research! i've been super busy the past few weeks and haven't had the time to do so!
> 
> i'm going to call both tomorrow and get prices (hopefully with some discounts) and logistics (other events)
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide on Highland Hammock let us know so we can get reservations ASAP.  I would suggest site numbers 79 thru 89 for those that want to camp together and be the closest available to the rec. hall, and they also allow two tents per site.
Click to expand...


Hey Ron...  I was looking at the map... I see the site's your suggesting (79-89)..  but I don't seem to find the location of the rec hall...  I agree about reserving as soon as possible... since it's a holiday wknd... 
I'll look around some more...


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> Hey Ron... I was looking at the map... I see the site's your suggesting (79-89).. but I don't seem to find the location of the rec hall... I agree about reserving as soon as possible... since it's a holiday wknd...
> I'll look around some more...


Hey Keith, from those sites I mentioned, go north to the intersection, turn right and the rec hall is just out of the picture. Sites 130 thru 138 are a little closer but they are all reserved. The camp sites are really NICE, Go on Reserve America Website, select the park and then get the map and click on each site to get pictures of the site. If the rec hall is available that weekend, I really think that park would be our best bet.


----------



## s2k9k

Keith, that wedding I said I had to go to is the following weekend so it's looking good so far, still a long way off but I'll be watching this thread and will confirm when it gets closer. 
Highland Hammock is looking good to me, it's closer to home :biggrin: !!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

cool Dave... hope you can make it...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> cool Dave... hope you can make it...


yea i think on the map i looked at it said "Reservation Hall this way" with an arrow pointing north.


----------



## dougmays

Looks like more people are leaning towards Highlands then Peace River..i'll call both but good to know.


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone,

sorry for being a little out of pocket the past couple weeks...been super busy with work and other stuff.

back on it now! calling both parks today to work out logistics and i'll report back what i find.


----------



## dougmays

Alright...so i tried to call both places to get information. I got a very informative staff member at Highlands Hammock and no answer at Peace River. I think there phones were not working because i was sent to a voicemail and couple times then i called and silence. I'm going to put information that we know now and i'll update as i'm able to get more.

Camping Information

*Option #1: Highlands Hammock State Park*

Recreation Hall $107/day. $214 total for the 2 days we'll need it

Tent and RV camping is $22/night. so between $44-$66 depending when you play to go and come. reservations must be made individually and not as a group. The staff member also said that we dont qualify for a group discounts. only youth groups are allowed the group site.

We can get spots close to the rec hall. The rec hall has 2 stoves, 2 fridges, and bathrooms
*  Option #2: Peace River*

No Indoor Rec. Hall that i can find

Group Site $100/day including up to 10 people ($4 additional per person after first 10)

RV sites: $60/day with full hookup

Wilderness camping (primitive, camp wherever i that area) if you would rather not camp with the group is $15/night

Groups sites have Shelters that can fit up to 50 people, comes with 2 picnic tables and "limited" electrical and water hookups (nuthin' a few power strips, ext. cords and hoses can't fix)
*Option #3: Fish Eating Creek (previous 2 years location)*

Only hold back is the minimum of 3 nights for all reservations (rv's and tents)

RV Sites: $29/night. ~$90 for 3 nights

Tent Camping (not group site) - $16-$26/night. $48-$78

Group site $135/night for up to 20 people. $405

there are 3-4 tent sites in the woods behind the Screen Room if we decide to go here again and not get the group site. Also if we stay here i'll make sure the staff keeps other campers from  using our screen room. last year it was a battle to use the facilities we paid extra for


----------



## dougmays

Hammocks does looks very nice camp ground wise.

having a hard time deciphering the map that is on Hammocks website versus the one on the reservation site. might call to find out tomorow but the closest tent/rv sites to the recreation hall look booked...more to come..


----------



## JckDanls 07

I have no problems with switching campgrounds...  except for Peace Rivers prices of $60 a night ( I can't do that)...  As far as Fish Eating Creek goes....  I think we should let them know that we are actively seeking other places as they are not willing to work with us....  maybe they will change their tune....    keep us informed Doug..  and sooner is better than later...


----------



## jarjarchef

Thank you for doing all of this leg work. 

Not like I have a dog in the fight. I would lean towards either #1 or #3, but as said you can let them know we are looking at other areas and play the price/accommodations game.......people do it all the time to the convention center I work for.......


----------



## rubbin butts

*Hey Doug*

*At Highlands Hammock, sites 79 thru 89 are only across the street from those closest ones which are reserved. *

*I'm with Keith, forget Peace River, too pricey. *

*In my humble opinion, I think Highlands Hammock would be the best. Air Conditioned Rec Hall, full kitchen with refrigeration, etc. Overall price is better than Fish Eating Creek, much nicer camping sites, if it rains at all the few days prior to our event, Fish Eating Creek sites will be muddy.*

*But, which ever way we go, it needs to be soon as that is a holiday weekend, we need to get reservations ahead of time.*

*Ron*


----------



## rubbin butts

*Also at Highland Hammocks you can put two tents on each site which means $11.00 per night for tent camping. *

*Did I say I much prefer Highlands Hammock?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## dougmays

LOL...ok Highlands it is! From the pictures it does look like a very nice camp ground!

i'll go on today and try to rent a few of those sites...and the rec hall. 

Can anyone who is definitley tent camping let me know asap so i know how many sites to get...as Ron said we can do 2 tents per site so maybe i'll get 2 for now and we'll go from there.

Ron and Keith...are those sites 79-89 large enough for your RV's? Ron i believe you have the longest one....


----------



## dougmays

84 is max length of 40'..this might be best for Ron's RV

85 is only 25'. I might take this on and see if i'm allowed to park my truck at the spot.

86 is max lenth of 35, this might be ideal for you keith













Screen shot 2013-04-22 at 9.11.21 AM.png



__ dougmays
__ Apr 22, 2013


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug*

*Got a new RV, now 42' I will get site 84 it is good for 45'.  If we are good to go on the Rec Hall for those dates, I'll go ahead and reserve my site. Also Doug, as I said before, lets accept donations toward the Rec Hall cost and then I will split the balance with you.*

*Let me know when it is set so I can get my reservations. Thanks for your efforts.*

*Ron*


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Doug*
> 
> *Got a new RV, now 42' I will get site 84 it is good for 45'.  If we are good to go on the Rec Hall for those dates, I'll go ahead and reserve my site. Also Doug, as I said before, lets accept donations toward the Rec Hall cost and then I will split the balance with you.*
> 
> *Let me know when it is set so I can get my reservations. Thanks for your efforts.*
> 
> *Ron*


i'm going to call the park after my next meeting here at work and check on the rec. hall. looks like i cannot book it on the same reservation site. i'll post up on here as soon as it's reserved.

sounds good on the donation and splitting costs.

be back in about an hour...


----------



## dougmays

Ok so i just called Highland Hammock an the rec hall is available only on the 8th and 10th...it's book satruday the 9th....that throws a wrench in the gears since that is usually are biggest day with the competitions and what not.

We could try to go with out the rec hall...if we feel like we do not need fridge and ovens. Or we could reserve the rec hall for sunday and possibly the group that is in there might leave earlier on saturday. We could switch things up and do our competitions and everything on Sunday and leave saturday as a easy going day? thoughts?


----------



## rubbin butts

*That's tough, as a lot of people would want to leave early on Sunday because of work on Monday.*

*We will work with whatever you want to do. Keep us advised.*


----------



## dougmays

i was going to see if there was some more chatter about this today. What is everyone thoughts on not having a screen room? if we have enough pop-up canopies maybe that'll be enough shade :/


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm still looking at the map and I'll be damned if I can even find the rec hall..  as to where it is in conjunction with the camp sites....  

As far as the rec hall goes...  that sucks that Sat. is not available...  I know Bill has an EZ UP..  I also have poles, ropes, and stakes to make an EZ UP with a tarp...  don't have a tarp anymore as it dry rotted...

I agree...  we need people to chime in and give their thoughts and opinions...


----------



## rubbin butts

*Hey Guys*

*I say we go for it. I have 2 easy ups also a 15 X 30 canopy I can bring. The campsites appear to be big enough to set it up.*

*I think we can handle it. *


----------



## JckDanls 07

that will also save everybody a little money as to not have to rent the Rec hall


----------



## orlandosmoking

Doug, I expect to be in a tent again so put me in the site sharing pool. Been shopping for an RV but not in a hurry, still researching, not sure when I'll actually buy one if at all. I also have a pop up canopy and an old school tarp type canopy that uses poles and stakes that I can bring if we need it. We'll also probably need our own tables and chairs if we go with highland hammock with no screen room. I have the 6' folding table I brought last year and can most likely borrow another like it from my neighbor. Also have a stack of 6 plastic Rubbermaid chairs but not sure what I may be able to borrow.

On a side note, did you try to leverage fisheating creek with the threat of moving our gathering? We could also pass on the group site to save $$ being that we only had 4 or 5 tents there last year. I think they also allow more that one tent per regular site and those sites across the road looked pretty nice and are certainly close enough to keep the group together.

I see this highland hammock is a state park. Wondering what their alcohol policy is?


----------



## JckDanls 07

All good points Don...  Would be interesting to hear what Patty and Allen have to say or offer...  as far as alcohol is concerned...  the rules say YES..  in designated areas...  which i would say your campsites are designated...


----------



## rubbin butts

*If everyone is good with using canopy and pop ups I will rent site 88 for the gathering area to set up the 15' X 30' canopy, and site 89 for my RV.*

*By renting the extra site it gives us water and electric at the gathering area.*

*Would like to hear from everyone before I commit.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Ron..  that's a pretty good idea as well...  we can all donate towards the "gathering area" site...  we could also put your smoker in the gathering site behind the canopy..  if it's close enough to your site... (that's assuming there's not enough room at your site) ... 

I was looking at the satellite view of the park...  from what I can see the sites are pretty wooded..  ...


----------



## rubbin butts

Hey Keith

If you go on the parks website and click on the reservation link on the right, you can select the different sites and view 3 pictures of each site. They are all partly shaded but plenty of open space, plus all the sites around the two I mentioned are available. I like Doug would get a couple extra sites as I have 2 other couples almost committed to going.

Looking at the pictures it seems to be a really nice place.

We do a lot of state park camping and they always have nice parks, and there is no problem with adult beverages. Like any place else, you still need to behave yourself.


----------



## dougmays

Alrighty! Now we have ourselves a plan! Ron that's a great idea to get a spot dedicated as a social gathering area! as keith said we can get a donation pool going.

Ron is your getting 89 and 88, ill get 80 and 81 across the path so we'll whole "block" to ourselves. Keith maybe you can get 87?

Don you and your family can either share with me or use the other site i'm reserving with another party. we'll divvy up who is where as we know better who is coming.

I believe the rules state that you cannot park a non-rv vehicle in the tent spots, but i'm curious if we can park trucks in the RV sites, even if we are tent camping?

Does anyone know there cancellation policy? if we get to many sites OR if FEC gives us some killer deal and we decide to switch back. I'm 80% sure Patty is not going to honor any kind of deal for us as it's been hard enough getting information out of her or even a reply about our yearly gathering. But i'm going to email her now and tell her we are likely switching locales....i'll let you know if she responds with anything significant.

Sounds like we'll have ourselves a large Popup Fortress!

Ron - 2 large canopies

Don - 1 Large Canopy, 2 folding tables and plastic chairs

Doug - Folding table and i plan to get a popup canopy as well

Who needs a stinking AC'd building with ovens and fridges LOL


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug*

*The vehicle parking means only you can not use a non RV vehicle to sleep in, you must use a tent.*

*I think I have two other couples coming so I will reserve 78, 79, 88, 89, if Keith gets 87 next to the gathering site, and you across the street in 80, 81, that will still leave 5 more sites in our little neighborhood for additional folks.*

*If I don't hear from you by this evening on FEC I will get my sites reserved.*

*The cancellation policy is a fee of $17.75 *


----------



## dougmays

i emaiedl patty and allen this morning after my last post on here. i'm going to wait till 3pm and if i dont hear back i'll make my reservations. if i hear back before and it's not positive ill post on here and reserve then.

i'm getting excited!!


----------



## dougmays

on another note...does anyone know any sign/banner makers? Would be awesome to get banner of the SMF logo and South Florida Gathering!


----------



## dougmays

no word from fish eating creek. all go for highlands! i think it'll be a nicer environment anyway! reserving 80 and 81 now

**Update** 80 and 81 Booked!!


----------



## rubbin butts

*All set on this end. Have one additional couple coming with us bringing their own RV.*

*I have reserved site 79 for our guests, site 89 for my RV, and site 88 for the gathering tents,*

*Now that it is set, I am so ready, especially after missing last year.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## s2k9k

Site 86 is now reserved!

Yea Y'all talked me into it!!!

I will be tenting so there is room on site 86 if someone wants to share with me.

If anything changes and I can't make it I will keep the reservation open if someone else wants to use the site!!!

This is worse than smoking cheese!.....Cheese is only a 2-3 week wait!!!!

I also have a 10X10 easy-up I can bring if we need it!


----------



## rubbin butts

*S2,*

*That's great, happy to have you attending. It will be a great time. *

*You got that right on the wait, but you can't plan this too early, especially for a holiday weekend.*

*Doug, *

*I will also be bringing 3 tables and some chairs.*

*I will check with a place here on the banner, can you do a digital file of what you want and email it to me?*


----------



## s2k9k

I saw every site has a picnic table, does anyone know if they are chained down or anything? If not we could probably move them into the gathering area.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK...   site 87 is mine..  all booked...  I might be staying there for a few more nights afterwards before heading down to Homestead since it's only $11 a night for Sr's...  the only thing i wasn't liking about it is that it's only up to 28'..  my campers 24' so doesn't leave me much room for parking...


----------



## JckDanls 07

oh yea..  just talked to Bill and told him he needs to come and check in...  get his site and all that....  so we'll see... Dave..  glad your gonna make it..  will be good to see ya again...  damn it man..  why does it have to be so far away (time wise)...  can't wait till Nov.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug,*

*I know you are looking at that smoker in Jacksonville. I am going to Green Cove Springs tomorrow to pick this up for my next project. Got it from a government surplus auction.*

  

*Can't decide whether to make it electric or gas, so will probably make it both so I can go either way. Will probably need another AMNPS to provide enough smoke for it.*

*












frig.jpg



 rubbin butts
 Apr 23, 2013





*
*












true refrig.jpg



 rubbin butts
 Apr 23, 2013





*
*Am bidding on this at another auction.*













hobart.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Apr 23, 2013


















slicer.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Apr 23, 2013


----------



## s2k9k

Keith, I just looked and 86 says it's good up to 35', if that would work better we can trade. I just picked 86 because someone said 87 would be good for you.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dave..  we'll see what it looks like when we get there...  thanks for the offer....  

Ron...  that looks like it would be a great smoker...  dunno how portable she would be...LOL...   can't wait to see you and the Misses as well since we didn't see ya last year....


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK... site 87 is mine.. all booked... I might be staying there for a few more nights afterwards before heading down to Homestead since it's only $11 a night for Sr's... the only thing i wasn't liking about it is that it's only up to 28'.. my campers 24' so doesn't leave me much room for parking...


*Keith,*

*They may say 28, but those sites are larger than they say also very wide. There will be plenty of space, but we all can swap around, whatever we need to do so everyone is comfortable. I hear ya on the extra days. We are going down on Thursday and may stay past Sunday, it all depends on whatever is happening at that time.*


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> Dave.. we'll see what it looks like when we get there... thanks for the offer....
> 
> Ron... that looks like it would be a great smoker... dunno how portable she would be...LOL... can't wait to see you and the Misses as well since we didn't see ya last year....


*After missing last year because of back surgery, it will be hard waiting. We are so looking forward to seeing everyone again.*

*No, that one won't be portable, wanting something for sausages, jerky, cheese, etc. *

*The wife wants to know where I am going to put another smoker, it will be number 5. What she doesn't know yet is I will need an outdoor kitchen.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thursday huh Ron ?. ..  I see they say check in isn't until 3:00...  you got me thinking now of coming in Thursday evening after work...  hhhmmmmm


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thursday huh Ron ?. .. I see they say check in isn't until 3:00... you got me thinking now of coming in Thursday evening after work... hhhmmmmm


*Pack up early and come on. Can't beat the rate $11.00 a day, same as I get.*


----------



## dougmays

Updated all info on the first page: removed FEC info, updated what people are bringing and there sites. I'm wondering if i should reserve another site or 2 for anyone else that comes into this early
 

Now y'all got me thinking of coming up thursday after work!


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Updated all info on the first page: removed FEC info, updated what people are bringing and there sites. I'm wondering if i should reserve another site or 2 for anyone else that comes into this early
> 
> 
> Now y'all got me thinking of coming up thursday after work!


*Why not early, that way we could have something ready for dinner on Friday.*


----------



## rubbin butts

*OK Doug, Mr. Moderator.*

*Now we have the date and location finalized, it's time to get the powers to be to put this thread in the Homepage Banner.*


----------



## s2k9k

Rubbin Butts said:


> *OK Doug, Mr. Moderator.*
> *Now we have the date and location finalized, it's time to get the powers to be to put this thread in the Homepage Banner.*



Just PM smokinhusker or bmudd and ask if they will.


----------



## dougmays

LOL! i'll work on that today. also put a few words out to see about getting some swag for the competitions and maybe some Raffles.

if you guys hapen across any FLA boys....shoot them a invite


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> LOL! i'll work on that today. also put a few words out to see about getting some swag for the competitions and maybe some Raffles.
> 
> if you guys hapen across any FLA boys....shoot them a invite


*Already working on the Fl people.*


----------



## dougmays

Updated information and added competition information on first page


----------



## dougmays

we are gonna be on the carasol starting tonight!


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> we are gonna be on the carasol starting tonight!


*Hey, that is great.*

*Got my slicer on the auction. I may have one for you, a Hobart 1712.*


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Hey, that is great.*
> 
> *Got my slicer on the auction. I may have one for you, a Hobart 1712.*


on the auction site?


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> on the auction site?


*No, one I already have. Just need to check it out first. It runs good, but need to check the auto feed, etc. I'll let you know the outcome.*

*If you find one you want, don't feel obligated in any way.*


----------



## dougmays

Alrighty who is signing up for competitions? Ribs, Chicken, and Sumthin' Special

More info on page 1

i'm going to compete in Ribs and Chicken


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Alrighty who is signing up for competitions? Ribs, Chicken, and Sumthin' Special
> 
> More info on page 1
> 
> i'm going to compete in Ribs and Chicken


*Sign me up for all three.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

ribs and chicken for me....  will ask the misses if she is in for the "sumthin special"


----------



## JckDanls 07

actually..  I'm gonna do all 3


----------



## boykjo

Ok..... I'm in.. going to put in for vacation this week..... Was looking at some camp sites and there were a few in the 80's near everyone.. going to book in 2 weeks. Plan on coming down on tues and staying till monday.... will make a nice little vaction and eat some Q..........see ya'll there........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






boykjo


----------



## JckDanls 07

Damn it Joe..  that's cool..  man it will be great to have ya come down...


----------



## boykjo

I would probably have the record for most miles traveled by vehicle to go to gatherings.... wish I can make them all... putting the pressure on Rick.......LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

make it a 2 week vacation and go to the Homestead race with us...  LOL


----------



## s2k9k

boykjo said:


> Ok..... I'm in.. going to put in for vacation this week..... Was looking at some camp sites and there were a few in the 80's near everyone.. going to book in 2 weeks. Plan on coming down on tues and staying till monday.... will make a nice little vaction and eat some Q..........see ya'll there........Thumbs Up
> 
> boykjo



Will be good to see you again Joe! As well as everyone who was at NFL and those I have not met yet!!!
I'm thinking of coming in on Thurs. to spend more time and help get some grub ready for Friday!


----------



## rubbin butts

S2K9K said:


> Will be good to see you again Joe! As well as everyone who was at NFL and those I have not met yet!!!
> I'm thinking of coming in on Thurs. to spend more time and help get some grub ready for Friday!


*It's looking like several of us may be there on Thursday. That's great.*


----------



## dougmays

man i might have to take a couple days off now! haha

it'll be great to meet ya Joe!


----------



## dougmays

It's been 2 weeks...given this a little bump. 

I know there are alot more Floridians then this :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

and it's been another 2 weeks...  so another lil bump...  just in case any new members haven't seen this yet...  this will give em a chance to get all there ducks in a row 













Getting Your Ducks in a Row.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Apr 1, 2013






and get signed up


----------



## dougmays

would love to see maybe 5 more people or so sign up...i've seen a bunch of south florida folks on here.


----------



## dougmays

What do you y'all think about making sausage at the gathering as a group?

Keith's smoke house?

someone have a stuffer? Grinder?

i'll provide some butts for it...

thoughts?


----------



## s2k9k

That would be fun Doug!
I have a 5# stuffer and a 12# grinder I could bring, they aren't that big, I don't know how much you were thinking of making.


----------



## dougmays

i'm not a sausage expert (nor have i ever even made any) so maybe the sausage experts have a better idea. i wouldn't think we'd make alot. maybe just a few points make enough links for everyone to have some for a meal....


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> What do you y'all think about making sausage at the gathering as a group?
> 
> Keith's smoke house?
> 
> someone have a stuffer? Grinder?
> 
> i'll provide some butts for it...
> 
> thoughts?


Sounds good to me.............. I might have a few sausage gadgets I can bring............................


----------



## JckDanls 07

well...  hate to be the one to mess things up... I had to put the smoke house on hold...  it seems we had an offer on our house we couldn't refuse...  closing will be July 10th (had to cancel my 2 week vaca to TN) ...  we are trying to buy the lot next door and going to build a new house...  so all my time is focused on that..  sorry bout that... but if anybody has an electric or propane smoker we could probably use that...  I also have a 1/2 hp Cabelas grinder if ya want me to bring that...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> well... hate to be the one to mess things up... I had to put the smoke house on hold... it seems we had an offer on our house we couldn't refuse... closing will be July 10th (had to cancel my 2 week vaca to TN) ... we are trying to buy the lot next door and going to build a new house... so all my time is focused on that.. sorry bought that... but if anybody has an electric or propane smoker we could probably use that... I also have a 1/2 hp Cabelas grinder if ya want me to bring that...


hey can't pass up a offer on a house! Well just have to find another way. My new trailer smoker might be good for it...we can start with a little amount of charcoal in the wood box and slowly increase heat with more wood/coal and oxygen. unless anyone else has a better idea.


----------



## boykjo

All we need is a card board box for a refrigerator........ we can do this..................


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> All we need is a card board box for a refrigerator........ we can do this..................


lol...i should have saved the one that came with my new water heater! Shucks!


----------



## dougmays

Can it be November already?!


----------



## s2k9k

S2K9K said:


> Will be good to see you again Joe! As well as everyone who was at NFL and those I have not met yet!!!
> I'm thinking of coming in on Thurs. to spend more time and help get some grub ready for Friday!



So I added another day to my reservation so I will be coming in on Thursday instead of Friday!!!

How did everyone in S. Fl. fair today? Are you ready to dry out?

We got hammered a couple of times but nothing too bad!


----------



## JckDanls 07

yea..  it rained pretty much all day here...  there were a few tornadoes around but nothing here...  finally cleared out around dinner time....


----------



## s2k9k

Good to hear nothing serious your way Keith!


----------



## dougmays

i haven't added thursday yet but i'm going to!

I feel like its been raining here in fort lauderdale for the past 2 weeks! But nothing big yesterday..there was some tornado damage north of me about 10 miles in coral springs


----------



## dmclalin

Would a noobee from Winter Haven be welcome? I'd like to learn more about smoking from those more experienced or would that be shigging! I'm retired so I could  stay a day earlier or later to accommodate the 3 day requirement. If you moved further to Okeechobee that is going to be quite a haul. I just started using my new Grill Master Komado Kooker and have done some ribs and last night a fresh picnic that actually came out pretty goo, but I think I left it on a little too long.

Dan


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dan...  by all means you can join us...  bring wife, family, friends, or whoever...  If you look on the first page of this thread , all the info is there for the campgrounds..  gonna be in Sebring this year...  so you might wanna call and make reservations at the campgrounds...  

This S. FL. Gathering is the exact reason I signed up to this forums..  when they were planning the first one I signed up and asked If I was welcomed...  I got the same response I am giving you....  COME AND JOIN US...  It was one of the best things I've done..  forums are GREAT and the gathering is AWESOME...  We have even been to the N. FL. Gathering twice now and will go again next year....

So by all means...  Welcome


----------



## dmclalin

Thanks for your generous hospitality. I just moved and I don't have any camping stuff, so maybe I would just come for the day. Is Saturday the biggest Day?

Dan


----------



## JckDanls 07

yes..  Sat. will be the biggest day....  no problem..  just come hang out on Sat.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Dan, You are most welcome to join us. It will be a good time for everyone.*

*When you come into the campground ask them directions to camping site 88. That is where we will set up the big tent for the gathering.*

*Looking forward to meeting you and all the new attendees this year.*


----------



## dougmays

Like the rest of the guys said...your more then welcome! If you can only come for a day then saturday is the day! we'll be doing friendly cooking competitions, playing games, hangings around and throwing a few back.

Oh and there is no longer a 3-day requirement...that was the old place we used to have this event


----------



## dougmays

So its sounds like we are going to attempt the sausage thing...i'll bring some butts to grind. sounds like a couple of you have grinders and stuffers. we'll figure out the smoking part of it between all of us, we should be able to figure something out with all the smokers and AMZN products we collectively have:)


----------



## dougmays

started a list of meals for the weekend..if anyone has something specific they want to make for any meal let mek now and i'll add it. we've never had official meals except for the competition so this is kind of a rough list...and your welcome to make anything at anytime whether your on the list or not


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> started a list of meals for the weekend..if anyone has something specific they want to make for any meal let mek now and i'll add it. we've never had official meals except for the competition so this is kind of a rough list...and your welcome to make anything at anytime whether your on the list or not


*Like before cook all day and eat whatever is ready. It's all gooooood!!!*


----------



## dougmays

Good point...no need for the list on the first page...removing


----------



## JckDanls 07

I have some sausage seasonings mixes...  will bring them...  they are for 5 lb batches...  on the separate packages they say venison.. but on the box (5 packs per box) it says you can use 5 lb's of pork instead... one will be for a breakfast sausage...


----------



## boykjo

I plan on making my reservation tomorrow........Sites 77,78,82,83,84 and 85 are available. Would anyone have a visual what would be my best choice. Dont want one next to a playground or a toilet if you know what I mean....... Pictures don't show much on their sites...... would be nice if they had a virtual view

Joe


----------



## dougmays

hey joe,

if you goto there website and click on "book"..it sends you to another site that lists a graphical map and you can click on each site for actual pictures...it's pretty detailed almost like a virtual tour!


----------



## boykjo

Looks like 82 is a good spot


----------



## boykjo

I booked campsite 82 .......... I will be arriving Wed Nov 6th and departing Mon Nov 11th.. I'm looking forward to meeting the south Florida group...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## dougmays

Good to hear Joe! I can't wait for this year, why can't November come quicker! lol


----------



## rubbin butts

*Alright Joe, You can have dinner ready for all of us arriving on Thursday.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## rubbin butts

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Alright Joe, You can have dinner ready for all of us arriving on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Of course, I'm only kidding.*


----------



## boykjo

Can do....... Dont have anything to do but smoke something till ya get there......Fatties, ABT's, Hot dogs............ I will have something going.....


----------



## JckDanls 07

good deal Joe..  will be good to see ya again...  next month is Nov. isn't it ?   :icon_eek:


----------



## dougmays

Tomorrow is November right?


----------



## boykjo

It'll be here before ya know it..................


----------



## jarjarchef

Figured needs a bump.....

The "Boss" and I are putting together the final plans to attend. I will be there with or without her this year........


You can put me down for all 3 categories........

Can't wait to get away for a couple days...


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Figured needs a bump.....
> 
> The "Boss" and I are putting together the final plans to attend. I will be there with or without her this year........
> 
> 
> You can put me down for all 3 categories........
> 
> Can't wait to get away for a couple days...


Good to hear!! I've got some space in sites 81/80 if you guys want to camp there, or if you wanted to get your own lot you can check page one and see where we all are. If you goto there website and "make reservation" they have a detailed map of all spots and you can see whats available in our area


----------



## s2k9k

I'm just tenting so I have room for one more tent on site 86 if anyone wants to share! I have the site reserved Thurs, Fri, Sat nights, checkout Sunday.


----------



## dougmays

S2K9K said:


> I'm just tenting so I have room for one more tent on site 86 if anyone wants to share! I have the site reserved Thurs, Fri, Sat nights, checkout Sunday.


I think right now we have space available in spots 80,81, and 86 if anyone is reading this and hasn't booked yet


----------



## boykjo

I asked the Mrs if she wanted to fly in on her broom and go with me to south Florida gathering.... Said she had plans to go to Disney world instead....LOL. She has no interest in what I do just as long as I put food on her plate..........My son wants to go so we'll have to see if he is working or not at the time...  More likely he wont be working....HA!.....


----------



## dougmays

sounds like a nice father and son trip to me!


----------



## boykjo

I probably will strap the harley in the back of the truck........... No helmet laws there? I will need to find a ditch to load and unload.....


----------



## fpnmf

boykjo said:


> I probably will strap the harley in the back of the truck........... No helmet laws there? I will need to find a ditch to load and unload.....


What??? A welder doesnt have a Ramp for his Bike???

A real biker has a trailer anyway...hahahhahahaha...

I used to have the bike week special at the harley dealer I worked at..

Armorall your seat and pack yer trailer bearings....


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> I probably will strap the harley in the back of the truck........... No helmet laws there? I will need to find a ditch to load and unload.....


I'm not a biker but i believe you dont need a helmet unless your 16 or younger


----------



## boykjo

fpnmf said:


> What??? A welder doesnt have a Ramp for his Bike???
> 
> A real biker has a trailer anyway...hahahhahahaha.......
> 
> I used to have the bike week special at the harley dealer I worked at..
> 
> Armorall your seat and pack yer trailer bearings....


I must be a real biker then......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.. cant pull the pop up and the trailer at the same time.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0682.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jun 24, 2013


















IMG_0683.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jun 24, 2013


















IMG_0687.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jun 24, 2013


----------



## orlandosmoking

No helmet required in Florida as long as you are at least 21 years old and have at least $10,0000 worth of medical insurance. I also have a set of 2X8 ramps you can use. If your passing thru south Orlando on your way down you can stop in and pick them up. Otherwise I can probably bring them with me be but I won't be able to get there until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## s2k9k

What's wrong Joe, you never heard of doubles and triples??!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok y'all...  were gonna go camping over at Highlands Hammock next week and have a look around...  If anybody's interested we are going on Sunday... not sure how many days we are staying....  I'll give a report when we get back...


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok y'all... were gonna go camping over at Highlands Hammock next week and have a look around... If anybody's interested we are going on Sunday... not sure how many days we are staying.... I'll give a report when we get back...


Sounds fun but I'd have to come home on Sunday. Looking forward to your report.


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok y'all... were gonna go camping over at Highlands Hammock next week and have a look around... If anybody's interested we are going on Sunday... not sure how many days we are staying.... I'll give a report when we get back...


Good to hear Keith! Scope it out and let us know


----------



## bassman10lb

How about sawgrass off of u.s.27 west of Ft.Laud.I am on vacation this week and can get information,if you are interested?I think they have islands you can rent.


----------



## dougmays

Bassman10lb said:


> How about sawgrass off of u.s.27 west of Ft.Laud.I am on vacation this week and can get information,if you are interested?I think they have islands you can rent.


Hey Bassman10lb! Welcome to the thread. We've already chosen Highlands Hammock and have made reservations for the weekend of Nov8-10. We'd love to have you! All park and event information is on page 1 and i'll keep it updated as information comes in or if anything changes. 

If you want to plan another south florida event that would be just fine for another date. I'm actually your neighbor over in Sunrise. 

Let us know if you can attend Nov 8-10!


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  So we just got back from HIghlands Hammock St. Park.. Spent 2 nights there (in the rain,  *SUCKED*) ....  NOOOOO..  not the park...  The rain sucked...

As far as the park goes... *IT'S PERFECT*....  Ron, It was a good suggestion to try this park...have you been there before ?   ....  as everything else does, it has it's pros and cons....  

Have some pics I'll post later when I get them loaded...  Also glad we didn't get the Rec Hall as it is up the road about a 1/4 mile from the sites...  

will have more info later with pics


----------



## boykjo

Sorry about the rain Kieth... Rain in the Carolina's have been horrible too.....  glad the park is looking good.. I'm ready for some time off and enjoy a nice stay....I'm even looking forward to the wet pictures...........


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK.. So we just got back from HIghlands Hammock St. Park.. Spent 2 nights there (in the rain, *SUCKED*) .... NOOOOO.. not the park... The rain sucked...
> 
> As far as the park goes... *IT'S PERFECT*.... Ron, It was a good suggestion to try this park...have you been there before ? .... as everything else does, it has it's pros and cons....
> 
> Have some pics I'll post later when I get them loaded... Also glad we didn't get the Rec Hall as it is up the road about a 1/4 mile from the sites...
> 
> will have more info later with pics


*Hey Keith, No we have never been there, just a lucky guess. I am happy it turned out to be a nice place. Being a state park has it's advantages as we have not yet had a bad experience with a Florida State Park yet.*

*We don't need the Rec Hall anyway, as I am bringing a 20' x 40' canopy.*

*On another note, I got Doug's smoker onto a trailer I built for him. It turned out good, or at least he seemed to be pleased with it.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> Sorry about the rain Kieth... Rain in the Carolina's have been horrible too.....  glad the park is looking good.. I'm ready for some time off and enjoy a nice stay....*I'm even looking forward to the wet pictures...........*
> 
> :biggrin:





Rubbin Butts said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.. So we just got back from HIghlands Hammock St. Park.. Spent 2 nights there (in the rain, *SUCKED*) .... NOOOOO.. not the park... The rain sucked...
> 
> 
> As far as the park goes... *IT'S PERFECT*.... Ron, It was a good suggestion to try this park...have you been there before ? .... as everything else does, it has it's pros and cons....
> 
> 
> Have some pics I'll post later when I get them loaded... Also glad we didn't get the Rec Hall as it is up the road about a 1/4 mile from the sites...
> 
> 
> will have more info later with pics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Keith, No we have never been there, just a lucky guess. I am happy it turned out to be a nice place. Being a state park has it's advantages as we have not yet had a bad experience with a Florida State Park yet.*
> *We don't need the Rec Hall anyway, as I am bringing a 20' x 40' canopy.*
> *On another note, I got Doug's smoker onto a trailer I built for him. It turned out good, or at least he seemed to be pleased with it.*
Click to expand...


good deal Ron...  if it's anything like your rotisserie (you are bringing it..  right?)..  I'm sure attention was giving to detail...  can't wait to see Doug's smoker as well...


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then... First let me say... the rangers told me that the main tent has to be called a "Gathering Tent"..  and I said...  "How Fitting"...  LOL... 

It's gonna be a big challenge to get any satellite tv because of the pine trees...  but who needs tv..  were camping and cooking..  right

here is lot 79..  lucky winner gets a brand new table...  BTW.. (on left side of the road standing at top of hill) this all goes downhill













Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 004.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013


















Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 005.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013






this is standing at 79/80 looking towards 81/82/83...   













Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 006.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013






back over on the other side of the road (right side standing at top of hill)...  


welp..  seem to be having problems loading pics..  the rest and more to follow


----------



## JckDanls 07

this is 89..  goes from road to road..  89 not loading.. 

 let me try 88...   88 gets a new table too













Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 008.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013


















Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013







this is looking from back of 88-89













Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 009.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013






this is mine,87..  front and back..  (back not loading)













Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 003.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013






front of 86-83













Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 007.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013






back of 86-83..  oh well.. not loading...

as you can see..  the hook ups are every other site...  just means hoses and cords running all over (you can see how far mine are stretched...  and that was actually using 88's hook ups...  mine (87) was on other side of my camper even further away...  so bring extra if you think you/ll need it....


----------



## JckDanls 07

We went to Lake Kissimmie State Park before going to HH...  Kissimmie's sites were more of a private thing..  each site was secluded from the other...  wouldn't have worked for us...  but fishing was good  ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...he-mini-wsm-with-a-fishing-story#post_1014036 )

sites 79-80 might be the flattest for the "Gathering Tent"...  

after seeing these sites on the other side of the road behind me...  we went up to see if any were available in Nov.  no such luck...













Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 015.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013


















Lake Kissimme,Highlands Hammock 014.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 5, 2013


----------



## dougmays

Sorry i missed all of these updates for some reason this post was on the Page 2 of my news feed...updates dont always all goto the top.

First off the smoker is AWESOME! I had put a post here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144231/not-so-cuuuuute-anymore#post_1011859 but not alot of people saw it i guess. Picture are on there. I'm also awaiting some pictures from my brother in law's mom of cooking pics on the 4th.

Highland Hammock looks awesome! Looks like we'll have our own little smoking world, i cant wait! Thanks for scouting it out keith.

Maybe we should plan an auxillary South Florida Smoking Meat and Fishing Gathering at another time at the other place! lol

i'm going to email some of the sponsors on here this coming week about getting goodies for the comps and give-a-ways (A-maze-N, Vacuum bags, Jeff's book, the butcher shop, etc...).


----------



## jarjarchef

Going to book a site here in the next couple days. Any suggestions to a site to help the cause with blocking an area for the gathering? Using a pop up trailer for this, wife was not keen on the tent idea.....


----------



## s2k9k

Jeramy, it looks like 77,78,83,84,85 are still available for the 8th-10th.


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> Going to book a site here in the next couple days. Any suggestions to a site to help the cause with blocking an area for the gathering? Using a pop up trailer for this, wife was not keen on the tent idea.....



I would suggest 78 or 85........  83 and 84 are on the ends of  sites and are the lowest points...  meaning that's where all the waters gonna run if it were to rain...

another good thing...  the showers and restrooms are very close...  right behind the 70's site....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Phewwww..  glad I just looked at my reservations...  I only had fri. and sat. reserved..  added Thur. and sun. nights....


----------



## jarjarchef

Just booked mine. We got 78 for Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights. We will get in later on Friday and leave Sunday night.


----------



## boykjo

jarjarchef said:


> Just booked mine. We got 78 for Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights. We will get in later on Friday and leave Sunday night.


Cool.........................


----------



## dougmays

I still need to book my Thursday also, going to do that today!


----------



## dougmays

Thursday booked!


----------



## s2k9k

dougmays said:


> Thursday booked!


See you on Thursday! Wait, today is Thursday! Oh, Damn, wrong Thursday!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

here it is Thursday...  and nobody's here yet  :th_crybaby2:


oh wait..  wrong Thursday...  dang nab it...

for all the new members...  your more than welcome to come join us


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> here it is Thursday... and nobody's here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait.. wrong Thursday... dang nab it...
> 
> for all the new members... your more than welcome to come join us


haha you scared me for a second...dont play with my emotions keith!! :)


----------



## rubbin butts

*Just a bump to drum up more interest.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  still looking for more people to come join us...


----------



## mike65

dougmays said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> wanted to run this by the group...
> 
> I've been communicating with Patty (the campsite director) over email and she isn't very as accommodating as i would have expect from a group like us who has a recurring event at her park and we have always abided by the rules. Not to mention we have fed her staff and park campers in the years past. Basically she said since this is a holiday weekend, they want us to reserve a minimum of 3 nights. Our event has only ever been 2 nights because alot of us have to leave work Fridays and goto work the following monday.  She said that the staff members who helped me set  up the reservation in the past have messed this up and that's why "they are no longer with the company".
> 
> Last year i found the staff slightly less accommodating then the prior year and they raised the prices on us for reservations.
> 
> So i'm a little perturbed by this. I mean the set up is great with the Group tent site, Screened Room and RV sites so close in proximity..but i feel like they aren't giving us any credit for being repeat customers.
> 
> So i wanted to get your opinions..should we continue with the same location and try to work out a better deal and/or reserve 3 nights for tents and RV's? Should we try to find a different location? Does anyone know of a similar camping area around the north Okeechobee area?


There is a nice camp in the Alafia Area. 2 Large covered pavilions close to Sweetbay Supermarket.


----------



## mike65

Not to mention the sites at Highlands Hammock are small.


----------



## boykjo

The months are ticking away...... Only 3 to go.... Doug, you can put me down for ribs and chicken in the comp..... When can we start talking smack..............LOL


----------



## mike65

Morning. I'm kinda new to smoking and this here sounds fun. I'm located in Palmetto. Any requirements to join the South Florida Gathering?


----------



## rubbin butts

*Hey Mike,*

*Only one requirement, and that is to enjoy yourself at the gathering. You can camp the three days or more if you wish. Or you can come out for a day. Some of us will arrive starting on Wednesday, some on Thursday and some on Friday. The biggest day will be on Saturday.*

*If your camping, we are trying basically to use sites #79 thru #89. The gathering tent will be on #88.*

*If you will be tent camping, I believe there are some lots already rented that you can share. If that is the case, Doug will be around to let you know.*

*But regardless of which way you go with the camping, we'll be glad to have you at the gathering.*

*Ron*


----------



## rubbin butts

boykjo said:


> The months are ticking away...... Only 3 to go.... Doug, you can put me down for ribs and chicken in the comp..... When can we start talking smack..............LOL


*Boykjo,*

*Is there a time limit on talking smack. If so we are all in trouble.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## dougmays

Mike65 said:


> Not to mention the sites at Highlands Hammock are small.


Hey Mike! Welcome to the forum and welcome to the thread. Only requirement to be invited is to show up and have fun:) It's labeled "south florida" but we have guys coming from other parts as well as some this year coming from out of the state! Should be a great time!

This is our 3rd year going and trying to make it bigger each year. We'd love to have you and any family or friends you would like to bring. Just let me know so i can put you down on the first page with all of the info. This year we have already chosen Highland Hammock as our destination and most if not all of us have all of us have booked our spots. Depending on how this year goes we can definitely keep Alafia in mind for next year. We did the first 2 years at Fisheating Creek over your way but had a tough time with the staff and director for booking this year so made the decision to look elsewhere. 

As JckDanls07 said...i booked a extra site for anyone who wants to share a site and split costs. so if your interested in that let me know. If you'd like to book your own take a look at the map on Page 1 of where we are and you can get a spot close by.


boykjo said:


> The months are ticking away...... Only 3 to go.... Doug, you can put me down for ribs and chicken in the comp..... When can we start talking smack..............LOL


Put ya down for the comps Joe! And let the smack talking begin! ;)


----------



## JckDanls 07

Mike65 said:


> Morning. I'm kinda new to smoking and this here sounds fun. I'm located in Palmetto. Any requirements to join the South Florida Gathering?



Hey Mike (neighbor)...  glad you found the thread for the gathering...  I too am in Palmetto...  The wife and I went to Highlands a month or so ago...  the sites we have are pretty good size (BIG)....  The first gathering is what made me sign up on these forums...  I was just a lurker until Doug and Smokin Al started putting the first gathering together...  It sounded like a good time so I signed up to the forums and asked If a complete noob was invited....  Without hesitation they both said "Hell Yea, C'mon over and join us"...  Man am I glad I did...  It was a blast and I have learned a few more tips and tricks as well....  So now we have been to both of the south fl. gatherings...  plus we have been to the North Fl. Gathering twice.. and will be at the next one as well....  These things are a blast and they are Family oriented..  I have learned a lot from these guys...  

We have people coming from NC, GA, N. Fl. 

So the answer to your question is...     "HELL YEAAAAAA...  bring the family and/or friends and come join us"   the only requirement would be "don't run out of libations"  :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> The months are ticking away...... Only 3 to go.... Doug, you can put me down for ribs and chicken in the comp..... When can we start talking smack..............LOL



I just hope y'all aren't sore losers...  :first:


----------



## boykjo

I've been saving this for a special occasion... Looks like I'll be bringing it













whoopass.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Aug 6, 2013






LOL........


----------



## JckDanls 07

:th_roflmao:   guess I'll have to come out :Gunner:


----------



## boykjo

anxiety.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Aug 6, 2013






This must be the look on all your faces...........................LMAO......


----------



## JckDanls 07

Welp..  what are some of the other things people are gonna cook besides the COMP foods ?  Are we gonna make some sausage (I will bring a butt or 2 to contribute) ?...  Ron, are you by any chance bringing your waffle irons again ?


----------



## s2k9k

Keith, I saw your post on Mike's RC thread and you sorta said everyone would bring their own smoker and be cooking for themselves. I'm curious now how this is going to work. Is everyone going to be cooking individual meals for themselves? Or are we going to pitch in and cook together big meals to share like we did at NFL? I'm just trying to figure out what I'm going to need to bring and how I'm going to fit it all in my little car.

I'm game for anything I just need to figure out what I'm going to do.

I'm in on making sausage and have some stuff I can bring and can bring some meat to if needed.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dave...everybody kinda cooks what they want, when they want and then shares with others...  we don't really have  planned meals except for the Comps....  the only really "planned " meal is Sat. evening with the rib and special dish comp....  special dish usually being some kind of side dish...   we just piece and pick the rest of the time... that's why I asked what others are cooking besides the comp meats so that we pretty much don't everybody cook the same thing...   we usually will do a breakfast thing in the mornings as well.... hope this helps clarify...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dave you might also ask if anybody will have extra space on their smoker as to worry about how to pack yours into your car...  Smokers are usually going 24/7... I'm only bringing my Mini WSM..  as I will be out for 2 weeks and trying to keep the load a little lighter...  still trying to put together a quick little smokehouse to do the sausages in...


----------



## dougmays

S2K9K said:


> Keith, I saw your post on Mike's RC thread and you sorta said everyone would bring their own smoker and be cooking for themselves. I'm curious now how this is going to work. Is everyone going to be cooking individual meals for themselves? Or are we going to pitch in and cook together big meals to share like we did at NFL? I'm just trying to figure out what I'm going to need to bring and how I'm going to fit it all in my little car.
> 
> I'm game for anything I just need to figure out what I'm going to do.
> 
> I'm in on making sausage and have some stuff I can bring and can bring some meat to if needed.


Hey Dave...no need to worry ill have plenty of space on my smoker, i'm bringing the big boy and plan to keep it smoking all weekend!! IF anyone of you have a good source for wood...for now i'm trapped down here in Fort Lauderdale where its harder to find wood so if anyone can help me out that'd be great!













IMG_20130704_110701_754.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jul 4, 2013






Dave we also all share... nobody cooks for "just themselves"...so bring anyway you might wanna cook up and there will be plenty of smoker space for ya.


----------



## dougmays

also there  is never a shortage of food....i dont think we stopped eating at any point the entire weekend LOL.

Keith and any other knowledgeable sausage guys...what do you guys think is a "good ammount" of suplies to bring for sausage for the weekend? i have no problem contributing a butt or 2...but if keith is also brining a couple...is that to much? do we need casings? cures? i buy seasonings in bulk from restaurant depot so i'll have a bunch of that.  what else would we need? should we make a plan for the sausage making?

anyone wanna do a Sauce competition? make it there...no bringing pre-made sauces :)


----------



## s2k9k

Thanks Keith/Doug, it makes more sense to me now. I started to wonder how I was going to smoke enough food on my Mini! Since you will have that big boy Doug I will just use that. I don't think I can help with wood though since I'll be coming down in a small car.

I want to do a couple of butts of pernil inspired pork. I tried it at NFL but CallahanDave's butts got done before mine and I think everyone was stuffed before they tried mine. I'm still working on some other ideas.

Keith mentioned breakfast, I can mix up some breakfast sausage before hand, I have some Walton's seasoning that is awesome, anyone that was at NFL knows! I just need an idea of about how much we would need.

I definitely think we need some sort of plan for the sausage, I know 3 or 4 people already said they can bring grinders and stuffers but I don't think we need that many. Might want to start making a list of who is bringing what so we don't end up with a bunch of stuff we don't need and miss something we do need. If we want to do some sticks I just bought a whole caddy of 19mm collagen casings and I can bring some of those. If we need any other casings or seasonings there's still plenty of time I can place an order. I have a 5# stuffer and a #12 grinder but Joe will probably want to go bigger! I can provide some meat if needed. 

Anything else we might need just let me know and if I can't fit it in the car I'll pick it up when I get there.

Just 3 more months!!!:yahoo:


----------



## dougmays

Alright fellas i've added a Sausage plan to page 1! We were originally going to use Keith's mini smokehouse but he had to put that project on hold so who's smoker will be optimal for sausage? I supposed we could hang and "snake" the sausage off the top rack of my smoker..the only question i have is how long will this take and will be do this on saturday because i'll need a higher temp (i believe) for my chicken and ribs then what the sausage will need..so i dont want to tie my smoker up during the comps. 

From what i've read some people smoke it for a bit then let it rest/bloom then smoke again...so we could use my smoker friday night for the first wave of smoke and then "bloom" over night then smoke again in the morning. have it done by late morning? Let's set a plan..i'll leave this to the sausage experts


----------



## dougmays

Sorry for the thread spamming but can everyone check Page 1..i have added a column of when everyone is arriving. it'd be nice to see when everyone will be there so we know when we can start more group related activities. I've got most from what i remember from memory but please let me know i i dont have Arrival time down for you or if i got it wrong


----------



## boykjo

I was planning on bringing some smoked kielbasa for us to eat. I always give a lot away for members to take home when the gathering is over... We dont have to hang sausage in a smoker. We can use dougs smoker if it will hold temp of 180 degrees. We can lay them on the racks. I did this at the SELA gathering on a 36 inch lang and they turned out great...... If you want to hang some snack sticks and some sausage and do a smoke, if anyone can get their hands on a refrigerator box, all we will need is a couple of dowels and turkey fryer burner which I have. I also have an adjustable smoke stack for the box. The box and lid can be cut up to fit in the vehicle then you duct tape it back together and build the smoke house. I have tube smokers to supply the smoke ... Just a thought

I will be there on wednesday


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  here's my thinking on the smoke house...I'm getting there Thur. evening..  after I get set up I'm thinking we can make a run to Home Depot/Lowes (unless you guys that are gonna be there Thurs. DAY wanna get the supplys during the day, I'll pitch in when I get there) and get 3- 4x8 sheets of the foil lined Styrofoam  and some silver tape...  some cheap wood dowels and poke them through the styrafoam...  make a quick redneck version...  be the same as the fridge box, Joe...  Hell. down here it wouldn't take but a pilot light to heat it....  Dave, why don't we just make a bunch of B'fast sausage there and give out what's left....  I liked all the sausage we made, more so the snack sticks though... 

here's another thought..  Doug (the jerky king)...   will the redneck version of the smokehouse work for jerky ?   maybe we can do a load of that as well ?   do sausage one day and jerky the next... I'm not leaving camp until Monday..  could do something all day long Sunday...

Things that I can bring...
  1/2 hp Cabelas Grinder
   small digital scale (up to 6 lbs)
   extra coolers 
I'm sure I'll come up with more

Doug..  I'll look around here for wood,,  Oak ?  

Also...  "ALL" shopping is close to the park..  right on HWY27 before turning to the park...


----------



## jarjarchef

If I can figure a way to get mine down I would bring my smokehouse, but it is very heavy and already towing a pop up trailer down.

I am planning on modding my FIL's Chargriller Outlaw and bringing it. It is a shame he does not use it more, but I guess that is my fault. I will throw things in the smoker for him or do the family cooks so. I need for him too....but at least he is willing to let me bring it.......


I do have somelywood chaffers i can bring if you all think we may need them to keep food hot for a buffet.......

Doug I will keep an eye out for some oak around here. My chain saw is down, but I can grab some limbs to let them season a bit over the next few months while I get around to fixing it.........


----------



## s2k9k

Cheap wood dowels at HD???:laugh1: I have a bunch of 3/4"X36" dowels I can bring. And you reminded me I have a 25# postage scale and a gram scale I can bring if needed. I don't know what Doug has for jerky but I have 6 - 15"X25" wire racks with Q-matz I use for jerky and could those. The box would be fine for jerky, we just need about 160*.
We can do the B-fast sausage there if you want, I have a bunch of 1# chub bags we can stuff it in. Let me know and I'll get some more season mix from Waltons because it is sooooooo good!
If I can get out of here early enough I should be there early afternoon on Thursday.


----------



## boykjo

I have a 30 lb stuffer with motor if ya'll want to get serious........ LOL













30 lb.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Aug 7, 2013


----------



## s2k9k

boykjo said:


> I have a 30 lb stuffer with motor if ya'll want to get serious........ LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 lb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Aug 7, 2013



I think we're gonna need a bigger boat....ummm....I mean smokehouse!


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok...  so if I bought 3 sheets and rip (cut) a foot of each one and then taped those 3 cut pieces together I would have 4-3' wide sheets...  now crosscut a foot of each to make them 7' tall ...now tape these pieces together and cut a 3' square for a top...  that would give us a 3'x3'x7' smokehouse..  thinking we wouldn't need a bottom just let it sit on the ground...  can run a strap over the top and strap it down as to not blow over...  can cut vents and control them with tape...  cut a door in one of the solid pieces and then tape one edge to act as a hinge...  That way Dave's dowels will fit...  

think that would work ?


----------



## mike65

Jack,

I had to read that 3 times to realize what you are making.  lol


----------



## mike65

For equipment all I have is an ECB.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Mike...  are you gonna join us ?   ECB will be just fine..  I think a few others have them as well...  I'm out 41N towards the port...  where abouts in Palmetto are you ?


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok...  so if I bought 3 sheets and rip (cut) a foot of each one and then taped those 3 cut pieces together I would have 4-3' wide sheets...  now crosscut a foot of each to make them 7' tall ...now tape these pieces together and cut a 3' square for a top...  that would give us a 3'x3'x7' smokehouse..  thinking we wouldn't need a bottom just let it sit on the ground...  can run a strap over the top and strap it down as to not blow over...  can cut vents and control them with tape...  cut a door in one of the solid pieces and then tape one edge to act as a hinge...  That way Dave's dowels will fit...
> 
> think that would work ?



Sounds like it. You are not getting it too hot. 

I do have the burner I use in my smokehouse I can bring, but if you are not getting it too hot you might be able to use either a sterno or a table top butane burner we use for cooking stations. I will try and get a picture of it later. For that size you might even be able to use a small hibachi type grill with charcoal and wood chips......


----------



## dougmays

yea i can slice up some EOR for some jerky! do youguys want me to make and marinade before hand or y'all wanna make your own? i usually smoke it for 2-3 hours then stick it on my dehydrator. i'll bring that also unless we wanna leave it in the smoke house.

As far as what keith just said...sounds good to a smokehouse newb haha! i dont mind pitching in some $$.

any thoughts on a Sauce competition?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thx Jar...  I'm kinda leaning towards the burner... thinking it would be a little easier to control the temps...  no ?


----------



## dougmays

S2K9K said:


> Cheap wood dowels at HD???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of 3/4"X36" dowels I can bring. And you reminded me I have a 25# postage scale and a gram scale I can bring if needed. I don't know what Doug has for jerky but I have 6 - 15"X25" wire racks with Q-matz I use for jerky and could those. The box would be fine for jerky, we just need about 160*.
> We can do the B-fast sausage there if you want, I have a bunch of 1# chub bags we can stuff it in. Let me know and I'll get some more season mix from Waltons because it is sooooooo good!
> If I can get out of here early enough I should be there early afternoon on Thursday.


i do it redneck style! Pizza grates and little blocks of wood in between


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...  for me, I don't make any sauces..  but I'm all for others doing it if they like..  that way I get to taste em all..  lol ...  I have a brand new still in the box (2 years) 10 tray Cabelas dehydrated I could bring... only thing is taking it with me to Homestead when I leave there...  no place to keep it out of weather and locked up...  that's most of the reason I'm trying to keep my load a little light...


----------



## s2k9k

dougmays said:


> i do it redneck style! Pizza grates and little blocks of wood in between



Doug, I lay the wire racks on the dowels in the house like this:












102_1598.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 14, 2013






I can bring them if you want.

Keith, the house sounds like it will work and you can fold it up when we get done and take it home and you won't have to build one!:yahoo:

I can pitch in some $ on the house too and also on the jerky meat and anything else we will need!


----------



## dougmays

yea that'll work dave!

keith no need to bring yours. i can bring mine..its a 7 tray


----------



## boykjo

S2K9K said:


> I want to do a couple of butts of pernil inspired pork. I tried it at NFL but CallahanDave's butts got done before mine and I think everyone was stuffed before they tried mine. I'm still working on some other ideas.


Oh Yeah....Everyone is in for a real treat.... That was some of the best pork I ever ate................. Looking forward to it Dave


----------



## mike65

What is pernil inspired pork?


----------



## s2k9k

Joe, Thank You for the compliment! Hopefully I can duplicate it!

Mike, pernil is a cuban pork made from the shoulder with skin on and sliced. It is made with Naranja Agria and a lot of garlic. I call mine "pernil inspired" because I use the butt with no skin so it's not really traditional pernil but has basically the same flavor.
Here is a thread of one I did, at the time I couldn't find Naranja Agria so I made a substitute but since then I have found it and stocked up. I think it is better with the Naranja Agria then the substitute.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133148/pernil-in-the-mini-becomes-a-cuban-sandwich


----------



## dougmays

Mike65 said:


> What is pernil inspired pork?


Hey Mike are you going to be joining us for the Gathering in November?


----------



## dougmays

Morning Fellas! I've started reaching out to sponsors this week for raffels, competitions and other give aways! We got some great stuff last  year and hopefully we have the same luck (if not better) this year!


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thx Jar...  I'm kinda leaning towards the burner... thinking it would be a little easier to control the temps...  no ?



My concern with the burner I have is it kicks out a ton of heat. My smokehouse is easy to get it to 350 without even trying.  I think the table top burner I have may be the best choice I have to offer....I'll keep looking at options......


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jar...  Joe said he has a turkey fryer burner he could bring.... think I'm gonna throw a piece of plywood in the truck for the bottom...  duct tape the smoke house to that...  what's a redneck version without duct tape ...  eh


----------



## boykjo

Mike65 said:


> What is pernil inspired pork?


I dont know what the pernil was but it was inspiring...lol


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> Jar...  Joe said he has a turkey fryer burner he could bring.... think I'm gonna throw a piece of plywood in the truck for the bottom...  duct tape the smoke house to that...  what's a redneck version without duct tape ...  eh


I also have a old coleman stove that will probably work for heat. I think that would be small enough of a heat source to keep the temps between 130 and 180....


----------



## mike65

boykjo said:


> I also have a old coleman stove that will probably work for heat. I think that would be small enough of a heat source to keep the temps between 130 and 180....


  I might drive over for a day. Will know more closer to the date.


----------



## jarjarchef

I would think the Coleman burner would be better. My smokehouse is about the same size you are making and I have issues keeping the flame low enough to keep it lit and keep the temp under 200 with the burner I have. I have even added an adjustable pressure regulator into the line.


----------



## dougmays

I have a coleman burner as well if we need a 3rd haha. i'm getting excited seeing the planning of this smokehouse! just tell me what you need from me:)


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  here's some "out of the box"  thinking...  anybody ever tried heat lamps...  maybe put them (2,3,4) on a dimmer switch and get that constant heat...  since heat doesn't have to be very high...  just thinking outloud


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok..  here's some "out of the box"  thinking...  anybody ever tried heat lamps...  maybe put them (2,3,4) on a dimmer switch and get that constant heat...  since heat doesn't have to be very high...  just thinking outloud



The heat lamps will work. I only see 2 areas to address. Temp control and power......... Our heat lamps we use at work draw a good amount of amperage and we pop circuits quite easily if we put too many on the same one. But I like the way you are going. I have a lamp we use for our tortoise house during cold weather I can bring if that is the way we are going......


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jar..  is there anyway you can do a test run in your smokehouse with it just out of curiosity to see what it would get up to  ?..  thinking maybe if it will get hot enough then put a dimmer switch on the light to turn it down a little..  controlling heat that way....  as far as electric..  every site has 30 amp service...


----------



## s2k9k

What about an electric hotplate? If no one has one I can get one from Amazon for about $10. We don't need much heat, if someone can bring a turkey fryer with a large pot we can blanch the sausage to finish. A turkey fryer is also great to have to sterilize dishes and anything that comes in contact with food. Our Scout Troop mandates the kids sterilize everything they cook or eat with in boiling water.


----------



## jarjarchef

I'll run a test tonight. I only have one light so it might be a little low, but it will give an idea. 30 amps will be enough. I think each bulb takes 5 amp each. I will have to look.


----------



## JckDanls 07

good deal...  will be waiting the results


----------



## mike65

Doug,Hopefully we will be able to come over.  With school starting around the corner we wont know until later if we have the $$.  Looking foward to it if we can make it happen.





dougmays said:


> Hey Mike are you going to be joining us for the Gathering in November?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Mike...  please don't feel that you are obligated to bring anything....  that is far from the case...  It's only a short ride to Sebring...  if you can afford the gas and a small gate fee to the park....  that's all that is needed...


----------



## jarjarchef

I keep getting pulled into other projects. I have not had a chance to test the heat lamp we have yet. I should be able to tomorrow, the wife has a meeting to go to and won't home till late.........


----------



## JckDanls 07

good deal...  patiently awaiting...  talking to the electrician at work about which way to be better to wire more than one to one dimmer switch....


----------



## dmclalin

I plan on coming for the day on Saturday. I look forward to meeting all of you. Let me know what I can bring.

Dan


----------



## mike65

Dan,

Where you driving from?


----------



## dmclalin

Hey Mike,

Winter Haven. Need a ride? I don't have any camping gear. Do you?


----------



## JckDanls 07

dmclalin said:


> I plan on coming for the day on Saturday. I look forward to meeting all of you. Let me know what I can bring.
> 
> Dan



Dan..  glad your gonna join us..  it's a good time...  as far as bringing something..  maybe make up some fatties, or ABT's, or Pork candy, there's a lot of different little appetizer things that could be prepped ahead of time and thrown on a smoker when you get there....  use the handy dandy search bar at the top...  maybe wings...  definitely wanna bring chairs and drinks....  hope to see ya there...


----------



## mike65

JckDanls 07 said:


> good deal...  patiently awaiting...  talking to the electrician at work about which way to be better to wire more than one to one dimmer switch...


----------



## mike65

dmclalin said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Winter Haven. Need a ride? I don't have any camping gear. Do you?


We have a camper but not sure if we are coming for the day or weekend. Will know more in Nov


----------



## jarjarchef

I was able to put the light in the smokehouse yesterday after the storms went through....... I actually did 2 tests:

First was in the bottom of the smokehouse under the metal plate where the burner is. It raised the temp by 10 degrees based on my door thermometer.

Second was to sit the light on top of the metal plate. It raised the temp by 20 degrees over the original start temp.

In none of the test did I get over 100 degrees. Also keep in mind the door was slightly cracked (to allow for the power cord) and I have air vents.

I was looking at the bulb and it looks to be slightly different then the ones we use at work. I am going to get the info from the ones at work and compare them. There might be different strength bulbs and that will make a difference as well.

I am leaning towards the small stove burner might be more practical of a direction to go.


----------



## dougmays

dmclalin said:


> I plan on coming for the day on Saturday. I look forward to meeting all of you. Let me know what I can bring.
> 
> Dan


Looking forward to having you!

Dan gave me a really good suggestion over PM and i'm going to reach out to Mac's Meat Market and see if they might want to donate for the Gathering. They support Swamp Boys BBQ so they must be a good market! If they decide to lend us a hand dan can bring the products over on his way!


----------



## dougmays

Mac's Meat Market has been contacted! Let's see what they say :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> Mac's Meat Market has been contacted! Let's see what they say :)



That's way cool Doug..  my only hesitation would be the timing...  if Dan isn't coming over until Saturday "day"


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> I was able to put the light in the smokehouse yesterday after the storms went through....... I actually did 2 tests:
> 
> First was in the bottom of the smokehouse under the metal plate where the burner is. It raised the temp by 10 degrees based on my door thermometer.
> 
> Second was to sit the light on top of the metal plate. It raised the temp by 20 degrees over the original start temp.
> 
> In none of the test did I get over 100 degrees. Also keep in mind the door was slightly cracked (to allow for the power cord) and I have air vents.
> 
> I was looking at the bulb and it looks to be slightly different then the ones we use at work. I am going to get the info from the ones at work and compare them. There might be different strength bulbs and that will make a difference as well.
> 
> I am leaning towards the small stove burner might be more practical of a direction to go.



Jar..  I wouldn't worry about the heat lamps...  doesn't sound like it's gonna work...  I was kinda hoping we could get something that is adjustable from the outside of the smokehouse so we don't have to keep opening the door...  the small stove burner, is that gas or electric ?


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> That's way cool Doug.. my only hesitation would be the timing... if Dan isn't coming over until Saturday "day"


your right but if we are able establish a friendship with them this might benefit us in the future as well so if they are willing to donate we could just get a little bit from them for Dan to bring saturday and maybe next year get a larger amount


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's way cool Doug.. my only hesitation would be the timing... if Dan isn't coming over until Saturday "day"
> 
> 
> 
> your right but if we are able establish a friendship with them this might benefit us in the future as well so if they are willing to donate we could just get a little bit from them for Dan to bring saturday and maybe next year get a larger amount
Click to expand...


"DUHHH  Me" ...   your so right....   



thinking out loud here...  If we're gonna do both,sausage and jerky, grinding and mixing sausage Fri. morning and get the cure and seasonings mixed in to rest for awhile....  then while sausage is resting we can cut up meat for the jerky and get it marinated and resting....  think I'm gonna bring some butts and eye round as I would like to take some of the finished product with me....  

Sausage guys...  how long before we can stuff ?  I know the casing's are expensive,will be glad to donate towards some...  mostly snack sticks for me

Jerky guys...  how long to marinate ?  Doug, I believe we can just finish it up in the smokehouse...  no need to haul the dehyd. over....   

*NEEDED*
Does anybody by any chance have an old electric knife (or blades) they don''t use in food anymore ?  think that would be the easiest way to cut insulated sheets to make the smokehouse ?


----------



## s2k9k

When I do jerky I like it to marinate at least overnight to let the cure work and all the flavor to penetrate good (I need a vacuum tumbler). Sausage too I let set overnight but I read on here somewhere Joe said you can stuff within 20 minutes of mixing but now I don't remember if he meant stuff and smoke or just stuff then let it set.
Doug mentioned earlier in this thread that he could slice and marinate the jerky ahead of time and bring it with him.

Can't you just cut that stuff with a utility knife? That's what I cut all my Durock with!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dave...  leaning towards 3'4"- 1" thick sheets


----------



## dmclalin

Keith, Doug,

If they (Mac's) donate some things, I will bring it out earlier if need be - Thursday or Friday - whenever you need the items. I can always come back on Saturday. Actually I am looking to borrow a pop-up or small camper and maybe stay a couple days.

Also, the best way to cut foam insulation is with a sharp exacto - type knife. Score it using a straight edge to guide the cut. A saw produces too much friction and frays up the foam. Cut the shiny side up.


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> "DUHHH Me" ... your so right....
> 
> 
> 
> thinking out loud here... If we're gonna do both,sausage and jerky, grinding and mixing sausage Fri. morning and get the cure and seasonings mixed in to rest for awhile.... then while sausage is resting we can cut up meat for the jerky and get it marinated and resting.... think I'm gonna bring some butts and eye round as I would like to take some of the finished product with me....
> 
> Sausage guys... how long before we can stuff ? I know the casing's are expensive,will be glad to donate towards some... mostly snack sticks for me
> 
> Jerky guys... how long to marinate ? Doug, I believe we can just finish it up in the smokehouse... no need to haul the dehyd. over....
> 
> *NEEDED*
> Does anybody by any chance have an old electric knife (or blades) they don''t use in food anymore ? think that would be the easiest way to cut insulated sheets to make the smokehouse ?


sausage meat will be cured in 4 hrs after the cure has been added... i will bring a hank of fresh naturals and plenty of collogens for snack sticks. what about a sawzall

I'm tired already........... so much for a rest full week...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 LOL


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> "DUHHH Me" ... your so right....
> 
> 
> 
> thinking out loud here... If we're gonna do both,sausage and jerky, grinding and mixing sausage Fri. morning and get the cure and seasonings mixed in to rest for awhile.... then while sausage is resting we can cut up meat for the jerky and get it marinated and resting.... think I'm gonna bring some butts and eye round as I would like to take some of the finished product with me....
> 
> Sausage guys... how long before we can stuff ? I know the casing's are expensive,will be glad to donate towards some... mostly snack sticks for me
> 
> Jerky guys... how long to marinate ? Doug, I believe we can just finish it up in the smokehouse... no need to haul the dehyd. over....
> 
> *NEEDED*
> Does anybody by any chance have an old electric knife (or blades) they don''t use in food anymore ? think that would be the easiest way to cut insulated sheets to make the smokehouse ?


to get the right thickness i prefer the slicer...i can pre-cut and we can marinate at the site. or if you guys wanna do it all onsite we can do that also. Just let me know what you guys perfer. I marinate 18-24 hours normally. i can bring Tender Quick also for the cure. that's what i use in my jerky.


boykjo said:


> sausage meat will be cured in 4 hrs after the cure has been added... i will bring a hank of fresh naturals and plenty of collogens for snack sticks. what about a sawzall
> 
> I'm tired already........... so much for a rest full week...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


LOL i agree with joe...you guys are doing construction projects over there! i might have to sit back and drink a beer and watch hahahaaha


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> Jar..  I wouldn't worry about the heat lamps...  doesn't sound like it's gonna work...  I was kinda hoping we could get something that is adjustable from the outside of the smokehouse so we don't have to keep opening the door...  the small stove burner, is that gas or electric ?



My big burner can be controlled from the outside. The small burner can not. Maybe an electric hot plate from a garage sale can be modified with your dimmer switch idea for control outside the box...........

For the insulation I would think just a sharp straight edge and a metal guide would be all you need. I have a metal rip guide for my circular saw I can bring...........


Dmclalin I don't live far from you. I live in Haines City if you ever need anything.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then...  think I'm going to play around with the pipe burner some more













Misc 025.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ May 3, 2013


















Misc 026.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ May 3, 2013






gonna put metal tape over a couple of the slits on each end and see what happens....


----------



## boykjo

[h1]2013 South Florida Gathering (3rd annual) Nov. 8-10th......[/h1]
The clock is ticking,......... For those of you that have not attended one of these gatherings, its all about  fellowship and memories of SMF members, friends and their families getting together and smoking up some good Q...... Don't feel afraid or humbled to not attend one of these awesome events..... All are welcome. This will be my first time attending the south Florida gathering and I am sure it will be a great one rain or shine........I have attended north Florida gatherings, the south east Louisiana gathering and the north Carolina gatherings and would not want to miss this one........ So come and Join us if you want to meat some cool folks and eat some really good Q................

Boykjo

Joe


----------



## mike65

Sounds great Joe. We hope to make it over Saturday. Looking foward to some  Q.


----------



## dougmays

Working on making this one the biggest and best South Fla Gathering yet!

would love to see our attendees list double!


----------



## mike65

Is it possible to buy some sausage to bring home?


----------



## dougmays

Mike65 said:


> Is it possible to buy some sausage to bring home?


if we dont eat it all i'm sure you could probably take some home for free :)


----------



## boykjo

Mike65 said:


> Is it possible to buy some sausage to bring home?


I'll have a load of different sausages (give a ways) for people to take home......


----------



## mike65

Great!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Mike65 said:


> Is it possible to buy some sausage to bring home?



Mike..  I was thinking..  if people wanna bring a few boston butts and then help grind, mix, stuff, smoke...  that way there would be plenty to take home...  plus ya get the experience of making sausage...  I don't know if you already do or not..  but it's a great learning experience...  as this is what we try to accomplish at these gatherings...  to learn new tips and tricks....


----------



## rubbin butts

*Been gone on an RV trip and ya'll have been busy while I was gone.*

*To the sausage GODS: I'll bring a couple butts for sausage, is there anything else you need me to bring?*

*  *

*Doug, I've got plenty of wood, what do you want oak, or pecan? I haven't decided yet if I'm going to bring my big smoker, do you think we'll need it? If not I'll just bring my MES for the comp cooking. Was going to bring the pieces to set up and do a whole hog cook, but with sausage making this year maybe we'll do that next year.*


----------



## mike65

JckDanls 07 said:


> Mike.. I was thinking.. if people wanna bring a few boston butts and then help grind, mix, stuff, smoke... that way there would be plenty to take home... plus ya get the experience of making sausage... I don't know if you already do or not.. but it's a great learning experience... as this is what we try to accomplish at these gatherings... to learn new tips and tricks....


Smoked Boston Butt or not?


----------



## mike65

I do not know how to make sausage yet.   What size Boston Butt would be needed to make sausage?


----------



## rubbin butts

Mike65 said:


> I do not know how to make sausage yet.   What size Boston Butt would be needed to make sausage?


*Mike, any size will work, larger size=more sausage, but do not smoke them tho.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Ron...  glad to see ya back bub...  was thinking maybe ya had another medical set back...  glad that wasn't the case...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Mike..  as Ron said..  do not smoke the butts...  fresh, raw, butts, ice cold...


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> Ron... glad to see ya back bub... was thinking maybe ya had another medical set back... glad that wasn't the case...


*Nope, no set back, just a 4000 mile trip with several site seeing stops. But we had a good time.*

*It is always nice to get back home though.*


----------



## dougmays

woo wee 10 posts in 24 hours convo is going wild for this gathering :)

i've been updateding Page 1 and here i what i have right now for the Sausage...
[h3]*Sausage Making Activity!*[/h3]
*Stuffers - *Davie (5#)

*Grinders -*  Dave (12#)

*Pork (butts) -*  Doug(2), Keith(2?), Mike (1), Ron (2)

*Cure - *Dave

*Seasonings - *Joe, Doug ( i can provide standard seasonings)

*Casings - *Dave (collagen)

*Smoke House -*  Group

Is that to much pork? :)


----------



## dougmays

Hey Ron,

Not sure if you'll need the smoker...sounds like a bunch our bringing there own and i'll have my trailer. Only problem my be competition time if alot of people wanna all use mine...maybe we'll do a smoker head count and who needs to share space to see the needs

Either Oak or Pecan will be just fine. i'm actually heading to Gainesville here soon so i might be able to get a truck load, if that's the case i'll be fine :)

Guess its good time to share the news....i actually accepted a job in gainesville so in the next 2 months i'l be making my way back home from Fort Lauderdale! I'm pretty excited about i the move!


----------



## s2k9k

I have a good bit of seasonings I'm going to bring, we can use some if wanted and the rest will be giveaways. ( I have to start really watching my sodium and I don't think pre-mixes are very good for me)

I'm also planning on bringing 2 or 3 butts (pernil style) to smoke for PP for everyone so I will need to borrow someones smoker.


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> woo wee 10 posts in 24 hours convo is going wild for this gathering :)
> 
> i've been updateding Page 1 and here i what i have right now for the Sausage...
> [h3]*Sausage Making Activity!*[/h3]
> *Stuffers - *Davie (5#)
> 
> *Grinders -*  Dave (12#)
> 
> *Pork (butts) -*  Doug(2), Keith(2?), Mike (1), Ron (2)
> 
> *Cure - *Dave
> 
> *Seasonings - *Joe, Doug ( i can provide standard seasonings)
> 
> *Casings - *Dave (collagen)
> 
> *Smoke House -*  Group
> 
> Is that to much pork? :)


Were at about 40 lbs of meat with a the average 8 lb butt. I wouldn't go any more unless we get more attendees


----------



## dougmays

Keith - is  Bill (SmokedApple) coming?

Steve (RubbinButts) - are you coming, you've been quiet bud?


----------



## boykjo

Hey doug, You have me down for borrowing smoker space? I'll be bringing Boykjo's RF Braunfel Elite......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   This is where the love comes from...LOL













HPIM1852.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Aug 21, 2013


----------



## dougmays

ah sorry about that Joe! I guess i had my conversations confused. I thought since you were traveling  you werent bringing it. i'll update the list. 

can't wait to try The Love


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> Keith - is  Bill (SmokedApple) coming?
> 
> Steve (RubbinButts) - are you coming, you've been quiet bud?




uummm....  a little typo there Doug...  I think Ron is RubbinButts...  LOL

Bill is leaving tomorrow (Thursday) for a 2 week fishing trip to Canada...  he says he'll catch up with us when he gets back...  but yes, he's still planning on coming..  may be bringing his friends he brought last year...  also we have a couple coming over for Sat. (the wife's best friend, but she doesn't know they are coming)...

I was kinda hoping there would be room somewhere to put a couple slabs of ribs.....  gonna have chickens in my Mini wsm...  

Ron...  I was hoping to get some splits of that Pecan from ya again...  cutting slabs off and then making little chunks for my Mini worked perfect...  just ran out of the stuff I got from ya a couple years ago....

I have some premixed season packs I was gonna bring too...  see if there is any of them we wanna use... 

Dave...  if room is getting tight in the little car I can bring my 1/2 hp grinder (Cabelas commercial)


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> uummm.... a little typo there Doug... I think Ron is RubbinButts... LOL
> 
> Bill is leaving tomorrow (Thursday) for a 2 week fishing trip to Canada... he says he'll catch up with us when he gets back... but yes, he's still planning on coming.. may be bringing his friends he brought last year... also we have a couple coming over for Sat. (the wife's best friend, but she doesn't know they are coming)...
> 
> I was kinda hoping there would be room somewhere to put a couple slabs of ribs..... gonna have chickens in my Mini wsm...
> 
> Ron... I was hoping to get some splits of that Pecan from ya again... cutting slabs off and then making little chunks for my Mini worked perfect... just ran out of the stuff I got from ya a couple years ago....
> 
> I have some premixed season packs I was gonna bring too... see if there is any of them we wanna use...
> 
> Dave... if room is getting tight in the little car I can bring my 1/2 hp grinder (Cabelas commercial)


*Keith,*

*I'll bring ya some more pecan.*


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Not sure if you'll need the smoker...sounds like a bunch our bringing there own and i'll have my trailer. Only problem my be competition time if alot of people wanna all use mine...maybe we'll do a smoker head count and who needs to share space to see the needs
> 
> Either Oak or Pecan will be just fine. i'm actually heading to Gainesville here soon so i might be able to get a truck load, if that's the case i'll be fine :)
> 
> Guess its good time to share the news....i actually accepted a job in gainesville so in the next 2 months i'l be making my way back home from Fort Lauderdale! I'm pretty excited about i the move!


*That would be a good idea on the count for borrowed smoker space. I'll be towing my pick up behind the RV with the back of it loaded down with the big tent, tables, chairs and smoking wood, plus the MES. If the count shows we need the big smoker I'll hook that behind the pick up. Be pulling doubles.*

*Yep, nothing quite like moving back home.*


----------



## dougmays

Lol sorry Ron and Steve its been a long week.

Steve (roadkill cafe)

I'll have room for your ribs Keith. And if Ron does bring that beautiful smoker there will be room for several pigs lol


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Lol sorry Ron and Steve its been a long week.
> 
> Steve (roadkill cafe)
> 
> I'll have room for your ribs Keith. And if Ron does bring that beautiful smoker there will be room for several pigs lol


*Doug, Put me down for two guests.*


----------



## jarjarchef

At this time it is me and the better half. I am planning on taking my Father in laws smoker since mine died and the smokehouse is too big to move too much. We should be there Friday around 8 or 9pm. I may talk with wife and see if she wants to drive separate so I can get there early and set up. I think there is a time we have to be there by for check-in anyways.......


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jar..  I think it's if your gonna arrive after 5 to call and let them know...  I believe they just give ya the password for the gate....


----------



## s2k9k

Keith, it sounds like your grinder is bigger than mine and as much meat as they are talking about grinding yours might work better. I have room and can bring it if needed.

Doug, I was thinking about smoking the butts overnight on Thursday (if possible) or on Friday so we all could eat it on Friday, so I won't interfere with smoker space during the comp cooking.


----------



## JckDanls 07

not a problem Dave..  will bring grinder


----------



## boykjo

Just a heads up I am not coming unprepared like we were at jerrys....lol. I will be bringing my equipment. We can use whoevers but I will have backup. Tubs,grinder, stuffer and tubes, casings, all the little things....and the kitchen sink......


----------



## JckDanls 07

atta boy Joe...  what about scales ?   I have a gram/oz scale that goes up to 6 lbs...


----------



## boykjo

I have everything we need  digital Gram scale to 1000g, digital scale to 2 lbs and a digital scale to 150 lbs.... Bring yours and we'll use my stuff as a backup to accommodate our needs


----------



## mike65

Is anyone bringing a pellet smoker?


----------



## dougmays

S2K9K said:


> Keith, it sounds like your grinder is bigger than mine and as much meat as they are talking about grinding yours might work better. I have room and can bring it if needed.
> 
> Doug, I was thinking about smoking the butts overnight on Thursday (if possible) or on Friday so we all could eat it on Friday, so I won't interfere with smoker space during the comp cooking.


sounds good! I'll just keep mine going all weekend! :)


Mike65 said:


> Is anyone bringing a pellet smoker?


do you mean a-maze-n smokers or full size gravity fed pellet smokers


----------



## mike65

dougmays said:


> sounds good! I'll just keep mine going all weekend! :)
> 
> do you mean a-maze-n smokers or full size gravity fed pellet smokers


   full size gravity fed pellet smokers.  Not sure what a-maze-n smoker is. Sorry :(


----------



## mike65

Is anyone making chicken sausge at the South Florida Gathering?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Mike...  I've not done chicken before... maybe the sausage guys have...  I don't know what all is involved....   I don't see why we couldn't do some..  but then again I've not heard any mention of doing any ether....


----------



## dougmays

Sounds like we are going to have our hands full with pork also we won't have full kitchen facility to clean equipment do switching from pork to chickenmight be difficult


----------



## mike65

Keith,

I have watched a lot of vids on it, seem easy.   I'm getting pumped about meeting ya'all in November and making some sausage.


----------



## mike65

dougmays said:


> Sounds like we are going to have our hands full with pork also we won't have full kitchen facility to clean equipment do switching from pork to chickenmight be difficult


NP Doug.   I'm looking forward to making sausage at the 2013 SF Gathering and meeting everyone.


----------



## dmclalin

boykjo said:


> Were at about 40 lbs of meat with a the average 8 lb butt. I wouldn't go any more unless we get more attendees


How long does it take to prepare 40 lbs of meat into sausage? Sounds like a lot.


----------



## mike65

dmclalin said:


> How long does it take to prepare 40 lbs of meat into sausage? Sounds like a lot.


  Shouldn't take to long.  Maybe 4 hours?


----------



## boykjo

It all depends. Snack sticks will rake a lot longer, making different seasoned sausages, clean up, smoking the sausage....... Anywhere from

4hrs to all day


----------



## mike65

boykjo said:


> It all depends. Snack sticks will rake a lot longer, making different seasoned sausages, clean up, smoking the sausage....... Anywhere from
> 
> 4hrs to all day


After I posted 4 hours I was thinking that was probably an incorrect time.


----------



## boykjo

hey Mike............ no worries......... it will take as long as it takes....With others bringing their equipment we should knock it out in no time


----------



## dougmays

i aint in a rush ;)


----------



## dmclalin

What day are you going to prep for sausage? Friday maybe? Thursday?


----------



## dougmays

what are all of your thoughts on this? usually saturday is pretty full with the competitions going on and relaxing in the mean time....i think friday would be ideal, i know not everyone will be there friday earlier. we could start all teh sausage work around noon and take our time so more people can take part in it..just throwing out ideas here...


----------



## JckDanls 07

I was thinking Fri. morning start so it can rest and then stuff and smoke in afternoon...  others opinion


----------



## s2k9k

Remember it's going to smoke for probably at least 8 hours unless we poach it. Might need some cool time after cubing before grinding and like Keith said it will need rest time for the cure to do it's work. Someone had mentioned snack sticks, is that still on the agenda? And how about the jerky? Also we will be using an untested smokehouse, it should work fine but if we do have any problems with it...well you get the idea.


----------



## dougmays

i can bring some sliced EOR and we can marinate it thursday morning once we get setup...then throw it in the smokehouse with the sausage. i'll have a base marinade made up and we can alter for heat or anything else thursday...this way we dont have to worry about slicing and all that with everything else going on.


----------



## mike65

We won't be there until Saturday. I'll recheck my work schedule and see if there is school on Friday.


----------



## dougmays

Sponsors are starting to donate! Big thanks to Lisa B from Vacuum Sealers mailed out some supplies for us today! She has great sealing bags that are much cheaper then the factory ones!


----------



## JckDanls 07

good deal..  thanks Lisa...  just think y'all...  only 2 months to go..  will be here (and gone) before ya know it...   

Y'all make sure ya patronize all these sponsors...


----------



## boykjo

I am sooooooo ready for a vacation......................Davey Jones locker isn't such a bad place......................AAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> I am sooooooo ready for a vacation......................Davey Jones locker isn't such a bad place......................AAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Same here Joe....   don't know if I can wait that long...  might have to take a little vacation before then... still have about 3 weeks (besides the the week and a half for the gathering) I have to burn before the end of the year...


----------



## boykjo

Right now I have 74 hrs of vacation left. I'll be using 40 hrs in November for the gathering. I'll carry over the remainder of 34 hrs to next year. That will give me almost 5 weeks vacation to play with for 2014


----------



## bamafan

Sounds like yall are going to have a big event and a great time. Would love to be there. Maybe next year, just a bad time of the year for me. But the weather sound be great there. Will be looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## dougmays

hmm....2014 South Florida WEEKLONG gathering anyone? :)


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> hmm....2014 South Florida WEEKLONG gathering anyone? :)


That's fine... All I would have to do is add 2 more days to my stay but I probably wont be invited back after this year when I take first place in the comps....LOLOLOLOLOL.............


----------



## jarjarchef

boykjo said:


> That's fine... All I would have to do is add 2 more days to my stay but I probably wont be invited back after this year when I take first place in the comps....LOLOLOLOLOL.............:ROTF





First Place?????????? Hmmmmm not sure if optimistic or crazy?????? But it will be fun anyways :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> dougmays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm....2014 South Florida WEEKLONG gathering anyone? :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine... All I would have to do is add 2 more days to my stay but I probably wont be invited back after this year when I take first place in the comps....LOLOLOLOLOL.............:ROTF
Click to expand...


everybody has to have a dream...  to bad they never come true....:biggrin:


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> That's fine... All I would have to do is add 2 more days to my stay but I probably wont be invited back after this year when I take first place in the comps....LOLOLOLOLOL.............


Keep on dreamin'.....Looks like we'll be seeing Joe next year ;)


----------



## boykjo

2 months away...................................................................


----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> 2 months away...................................................................:yahoo: :drool :biggrin: Thumbs Up :sausage: :welcome1: :439: :grilling_smilie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :first: :drool: :30: :xrocker: :banana_smiley: :usa: :36: :a42: :beercheer: :thumbsup: :popcorn :th_4th_of_July: :thumb1: :th_anim_burp: :th_Slab_of_meat: :icecream: :flag: :nana2: :nana2: :cheers: :241: :th_INGardenbbq7: :102: :bluesbros: :moon: :welcome: :bravo1: :avatar3972_3: :duel: :music-064:



LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then..  it looks like I'm going to take Thurs. off too..  so should be there earlier Thurs. than expected.... 

 Is anybody staying past Sunday besides me ?


----------



## jarjarchef

Was just talking to the FIL and he is actually going to take a deer or 2 this season. So all you sausage making experts be ready for lots of equipment questions...... He said I get to spend some of his money....... :yahoo:


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> Was just talking to the FIL and he is actually going to take a deer or 2 this season. So all you sausage making experts be ready for lots of equipment questions...... He said I get to spend some of his money....... :yahoo:



that's the best kind of money to spend...  "OP's"  (other people's)


----------



## dougmays

Joe just got me freaking excited with that mural of smileys!! haha

Cant wait fellas! 

By the way i spoke to Ice Daddy last week and he is working on getting us free ice for the entire weekend! Thanks Ed!


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok then..  it looks like I'm going to take Thurs. off too..  so should be there earlier Thurs. than expected....
> 
> 
> Is anybody staying past Sunday besides me ?



I am leaving monday morning but I dont have to be back to work till saturday so I may just hang out for a few more days or find something to do in florida for a few days while I'm there


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> hmm....2014 South Florida WEEKLONG gathering anyone? :)


I can handle it.


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok then.. it looks like I'm going to take Thurs. off too.. so should be there earlier Thurs. than expected....
> 
> Is anybody staying past Sunday besides me ?


I probably will, just depends on what I leave undone when I leave on Wed.


----------



## s2k9k

A local grocer here has 2 pack butts on sale this weekend for $1.18/lb, I was going to pick up 2 packs. 2 butts will be for pernil pulled pork and I can bring the other 2 for sausage if you think we need them, let me know.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dave...  that's a killer price...  I can't get em for less than $2.50 or so around here...  I'm thinking the 2 extras would be good...  and If you wanna pick up a 3rd pack (if you have room in cooler) I'll gladly pay ya for them....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rubbin Butts said:


> dougmays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm....2014 South Florida WEEKLONG gathering anyone? :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle it.
Click to expand...


I'm game


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> Joe just got me freaking excited with that mural of smileys!! haha
> 
> Cant wait fellas!
> 
> By the way i spoke to Ice Daddy last week and he is working on getting us free ice for the entire weekend! Thanks Ed!



Ed (Ice Daddy)...  that would be great...  but I think you need to hand deliver it and then stay with us...  :biggrin:


----------



## s2k9k

Keith, I can probably fit them or get another cooler if I need so I'll pick up 3 or 4 packs and hold them in my freezer.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dave...  that would be great...  a cheap $1.99 Styrofoam cooler would work..  straight from the freezer....


----------



## dougmays

i have 2 in my freezer i was gonna bring but at that price its hard to beat! let me know either way


----------



## JckDanls 07

bring em Doug..  more the better...  everybody can carry some sausage home....


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> bring em Doug.. more the better... everybody can carry some sausage home....


Done...just didnt know if we wanted to spend to many hours grindin' meat :)


----------



## s2k9k

Keith, what is the weight capacity of your smokehouse?:sausage:


----------



## JckDanls 07

hell Dave...  I dunno...  it's gonna be 3x3x7...  but we have all weekend and then some to cook it...  so we can do 2-3-4 rounds....


----------



## jarjarchef

How many pounds are you looking at making?


----------



## JckDanls 07

I don't have a set number,  Jar....  after making some at the NFL gathering and tasting that...  I couldn't get enough to bring home....  After everybody gets a taste of these it will be the same way...  just wanna make sure we have enough for everybody to take some home...  as I said before, mainly the snack sticks (for me)....


----------



## JckDanls 07

just talked to Bill (SmokedApple) today..  he's gonna try to get around and get reservations this week and chime in here....


----------



## rubbin butts

*I'll be bringing another grinder and a stuffer. If I can get the time to finish my smokehouse, I'll bring it.*


----------



## s2k9k

JckDanls 07 said:


> I don't have a set number,  Jar....  after making some at the NFL gathering and tasting that...  I couldn't get enough to bring home....  After everybody gets a taste of these it will be the same way...  just wanna make sure we have enough for everybody to take some home...  as I said before, *mainly the snack sticks* (for me)....



Are we doing sticks with pork? Or are we going to come up with some beef?

I just defrosted my freezer and cleaned some old stuff out of it to make some room for meat shopping this weekend!


----------



## JckDanls 07

was thinking just pork...  I know we made some with a venicin, pork mix...  but I thought  we also made some with just pork... there was no beef.... I know Rick gave me a couple packs of pork and jalapenos SS...


----------



## jarjarchef

If my FIL takes a deer before the gathering I'll bring all that I can. We shall see what he does.......


----------



## s2k9k

I've never had straight pork snack sticks but I'm game for anything!


----------



## dougmays

ill poll some of my friends and see if i can get some venison as well...


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> I don't have a set number, Jar.... after making some at the NFL gathering and tasting that... I couldn't get enough to bring home.... After everybody gets a taste of these it will be the same way... just wanna make sure we have enough for everybody to take some home... as I said before, mainly the snack sticks (for me)....


Go team Go...............













221791_alone_in_the_stands.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Sep 11, 2013














S2K9K said:


> I've never had straight pork snack sticks but I'm game for anything!


Straight pork snack sticks are awesome...... Pork rules..........................


----------



## daveinflorida

We've stayed at Hammock State Park with our campers before. Mega racoons and other animals at night and we had a screened room attached to our trailer. I think you can see that from my pic. Good site during the day. I sold the trailer though. Would love to get into the comps with you guys.


----------



## JckDanls 07

well come on over then Dave....  come spend the day with us...  I went to the park in July on a recon mission to check it out for this gathering...  I left garbage out for a couple of nights and didn't have any problems with critters....  guess I should have played the lottery that weekend being that lucky....  but anyways...  grab a tent and come camp with us...  or just come for the comp day....


----------



## boykjo

DaveinFlorida said:


> We've stayed at Hammock State Park with our campers before. Mega racoons and other animals at night and we had a screened room attached to our trailer. I think you can see that from my pic. Good site during the day. I sold the trailer though. Would love to get into the comps with you guys.


More meat to smoke.......................


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> More meat to smoke.......................


LOL...i can bring my little varmint shooter .22 and we can make some 'coon sausage!


----------



## jarjarchef

dougmays said:


> LOL...i can bring my little varmint shooter .22 and we can make some 'coon sausage!



Hmmmm...... Sounds like another comp......


----------



## s2k9k

I'm getting ready.............












102_1661.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Sep 13, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef

Dave that looks like a good start! I need to buy a bunch of butts or picnics for this weekends party. Only a small gathering of 85ppl.......

The FIL is in a rush to buy a grinder, stuffer and tenderizer. So I may them to bring to the gathering......


----------



## JckDanls 07

yum yum Dave...  getting antsie here....


----------



## boykjo

S2K9K said:


> I'm getting ready.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102_1661.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ s2k9k
> __ Sep 13, 2013















funny face.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> funny face.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 13, 2013


y'all are crazy LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

LOL Doug..  wait till ya meet Joe..  that's his picture  :biggrin:


----------



## dmclalin

boykjo said:


> funny face.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 13, 2013


How did you get my great grandfather's picture ?


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> LOL Doug.. wait till ya meet Joe.. that's his picture


oh boy....:)


----------



## dougmays

Good News!! 

Ed, Ice Daddy, is donating 1000lbs of ice to the gathering!!!

If we have leftovers on Sunday we are making a Igloo Smokehouse LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

ED...   'YOU ARE THE MAN"..  thanks buddy...  you don't know how much that means to us....


----------



## boykjo

Ed is a great guy. We frequently talked at the NFLG, He has supplied Ice and other things like bushels of oysters to the NFLG for the past few years and we so appreciated his contributions.

Thanks again Ed and I hope to see you soon.......

Joe


----------



## bamafan

Gotta Love ICE Daddy! He's true blue.


----------



## s2k9k

Thanks ED!!!! That is really Awesome of you!!!

Igloo Smokehouse....now that is cold smoking at it's finest!


----------



## dougmays

S2K9K said:


> Thanks ED!!!! That is really Awesome of you!!!
> 
> Igloo Smokehouse....now that is cold smoking at it's finest!


i'm not opposed to trying it ;)


----------



## boykjo

I need to get busy... Just got all the ingredients to make some apple pie....And I dont mean the pie you bake in the oven.... Should be ready by november..............


----------



## bamafan

Your a bad boy Joe! Keep it away from Keith.


----------



## JckDanls 07

BAMAFAN said:


> Your a bad boy Joe! Keep it away from Keith.:pepsi:



LOL Tim... I have my own (Dave's)


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> I need to get busy... Just got all the ingredients to make some apple pie....And I dont mean the pie you bake in the oven.... Should be ready by november..............


*like*


----------



## jarjarchef

A neighbor did some major trimming of an oak tree last weekend. I was able to get a fair amount already in a shed to dry out. Are we still needing wood for the gathering? Keep in mind it will have only seasoned for 6-7 weeks for those that don't use greenish wood.


I am looking forward to some apple pie!


----------



## boykjo

"well"  hard woods take 1 to 2 yrs to get to 20% moisture content so would we want to take a chance of ruining a smoke.... can we look around and find a local who sells firewood and pick up a truck load.. I have a bunch of pecan but I dont want to haul it all the way to florida and it will eat up a lot of my space... How much do you think we'll need


----------



## rubbin butts

*The problem with most local firewood people is they will tell you it is seasoned when it is not. I've got plenty of oak that has been seasoned well over 2 years that I can bring, also will be bringing some pecan for Keith.*


----------



## jarjarchef

No problem. I wanted to throw out there what I had available to me. Some like to use green woods. What we have normally is the branches we trim off the trees and stack in a pile to pull from as needed. Well the pile has gotten real small due to not much trimming and several bon fires and people grabbing the wrong wood. Ill look around to see what neighbors have and the age. Just doubt any of it will be stored or aged out of the elements....


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *The problem with most local firewood people is they will tell you it is seasoned when it is not. I've got plenty of oak that has been seasoned well over 2 years that I can bring, also will be bringing some pecan for Keith.*


Yea i think we'll be OK on wood, we have the stuff that Ron is bringing and i'm going to hit up a place near Gainesville that Ron told me about for some more. I had originally asked for wood because i'min Fort Lauderdale and its harder to come by but i'm actually moving up to Gainesville next week so i'll be back in the woods!


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Yea i think we'll be OK on wood, we have the stuff that Ron is bringing and i'm going to hit up a place near Gainesville that Ron told me about for some more. I had originally asked for wood because i'min Fort Lauderdale and its harder to come by but i'm actually moving up to Gainesville next week so i'll be back in the woods!


*Life is great in the woods.*

*Doug, you going to be in Gainesville or out where your family is(did you say Archer)?*


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok y'all...  Wanting to get everybody's opinion on the "redneck portable smokehouse" (starting to lose sleep thinking about it)..   what does everybody think about using the insulation board, foiled both sides ?  1/2 or 3/4 ?...   all silver metal taped together ?....  

OR

Should I just go ahead and build one out of plywood ?  I have a stack of 3/8" plywood all precut for hurricane shutters for the house.... I could sacrifice a few pieces and build if before hand and do a test run in it...  a few screws to put it together and take it apart...  I can carry the plywood from the house in the bottom of the bed on the truck and still be able to stack other stuff on top of it...  with the insulation board I wouldn't be able to stack much on it for crushing purposes...  

with plywood I was going with 4x3x6 ?
Insulation board will be 3x3x6

 I have been playing around with my pipe burner (haven't went BOOM yet)..  LOL  ..  starting to get it dialed in...  re purposed the controls and a lower pressure regulator from an old  gas grill (would rather find a single burner unit tho)...  worked better than the high pressure rig from a turkey fryer...  just need to hunt up the proper fittings to connect it to the end cap on the pipe better....   Did y'all know that orifices in gas grills are changeable just like jets in a carburetor ....  think there is a need for a heat sync/defuser over top of the burner...  I can make that real quick at work...  need to make a holder for the pipe still so I will also make the sync/defuser as well... think 3-4 inches above flame would be ok ?....  1/4" plate, what 8"x24" ?    

Joe...  didn't you say you had a portable burner ?   (just in case)... I'll have 3 bottles of propane so we should be good on that... 

OK...  thoughts and comments....

time is getting short ... so lets "get-er-done"


----------



## s2k9k

Keith, my only concern with the insulation board was will it be sturdy enough. You talked about just poking holes in it to thread the dowels through which concerned me that the weight could crack the board.
I think the plywood would be a lot better but that is up to you if you want to sacrifice it and do all that work (or are you just using this as an excuse to take it back home and set it up there:sausage:)
If you do go that route and still want to use my dowels remember they are exactly 36" so make sure there is a way to hang them.


----------



## JckDanls 07

S2K9K said:


> Keith, my only concern with the insulation board was will it be sturdy enough. You talked about just poking holes in it to thread the dowels through which concerned me that the weight could crack the board.
> I think the plywood would be a lot better but that is up to you if you want to sacrifice it and do all that work (or are you just using this as an excuse to take it back home and set it up there:sausage:)
> If you do go that route and still want to use my dowels remember they are exactly 36" so make sure there is a way to hang them.



ether way Dave..  I am counting on your dowels...  36" exactly...  I have 1x3's that I was going to drill (hole saw) 1" and then rip down the center for the dowel holders....  dowels are 1" correct....  or should I drill a 1 1/4" hole to give a little loser fit for the dowels ?

bringing it home and setting up was also dancing around in the back of my little mind...  :biggrin:


----------



## dmclalin

I can help with the expenses with new wood and materials so you do not need to use your storm shutters. Let me know, I am not far from you. Let me know.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thanks for the offer dm  (Dan ?)...  I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## s2k9k

My dowels  are 3/4". I don't know if notching them is really necessary, I did the holders for my house the same way but then when I first hung sausage on a dowel I thought, "what are the notches for, the dowels can't roll with sausage hanging on them?" Most of the time I don't even use the notches because I didn't offset them so they will hang in a straight line down which doesn't work when I want to hang a row below a row.


----------



## JckDanls 07

S2K9K said:


> My dowels  are 3/4". I don't know if notching them is really necessary, I did the holders for my house the same way but then when I first hung sausage on a dowel I thought, "what are the notches for, the dowels can't roll with sausage hanging on them?" Most of the time I don't even use the notches because I didn't offset them so they will hang in a straight line down which doesn't work when I want to hang a row below a row.



OK..  cool..  will save me time there then....


----------



## jarjarchef

I was going to bring my burner from my smokehouse to cook on. If needed you can use it. I will have to look, but I think I have an old turkey fryer burner you can have. I'll look tomorrow.

I would say plywood will last longer and less likely to come apart. Not sure how far of a trip it is to you, but I could come and help on a Friday or Saturday if you wanted.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jar...  appreciate the offer to help...  I just took on a little 2nd job doing some remodeling (a friends rental house)...  hoping to get that done in the next week or so...  I'm thinking i'll be ok...  should be able to get it done in a day or so....  just gonna screw some 1x3's on to the sides and then screw the fronts and backs to those...  1x3's around top and bottom to screw the top and bottom to...  cut a door out of the front with 3 hinges and 2 latches...  some thin (1/4") flat trim around inside of the door way and the same trim around the outside of the door...  make some dowel holders and screw those on..  a couple of vents and I think it will be good to go for a "quickie" smokehouse....  

just need to know how far apart to put the notches in each dowel holder ?  and then how far apart to put each dowel holder on the walls (offset, as Dave suggested)


----------



## boykjo

the plywood would be the way to go. With the amount and weight of the sausage we will need something sturdy. The foam insulation wont be strong enough to hold the weight. I have a coleman stove that runs on coleman fuel. I think the pipe burner will be too hot to run in the smoker. I am leaning towards a turkey fryer burner for heat source. you can dial them down pretty low..... I'll be bringing  the coleman stove and the turkey burner.


----------



## s2k9k

Should I bring some snacks?












102_1695.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## boykjo

Nice.............. I love smoked cheese..............


----------



## JckDanls 07

S2K9K said:


> Should I bring some snacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102_1695.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ s2k9k
> __ Sep 23, 2013



MMM mMMM  MMMMMM   ...  me likes


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Life is great in the woods.*
> 
> *Doug, you going to be in Gainesville or out where your family is(did you say Archer)?*


Oh i know, i've missed it and can't wait! Ill be temporarily living at my mom's house in Williston (just at the Archer/Williston Border) until i sell my house down here and start looking at houses in Gainesville. But my permanent home will be in gville. once i get settled i'll have to come up and see ya Ron, or invite y'all down


S2K9K said:


> Should I bring some snacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102_1695.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ s2k9k
> __ Sep 23, 2013


YES!! LOL. I can't wait to smoke some cheese. maybe we do this in the smoke house also? I'll bring cheese if y'all think  we can do it, depends on outside ambient temps though i suppose.

Sounds like you guys have the conversation flowing the right direction for the smokehouse. I dont think i have anywhere near the knowledge you guys have to chime in with helpful advice but i have no problem helping split the bill.

How we feeling about everything else? Any questions about past gatherings? meals? comps? the park?

i'm getting excited!


----------



## s2k9k

Doug, I know it's still a little early but do you have a head count for Friday? I am planning on smoking some butts for everybody for lunch/dinner Friday (whenever it gets done) and am trying to figure out how many to bring for that.
I'm assuming we pretty much eat comp food on Sat? I'm sure there will be plenty of sausage too. Still not sure about the comp myself, unsure of using a smoker I'm not familiar with but after these ribs I did this weekend I'm thinking the smoker won't matter, the rub will blow everyone out the water!!!! So I might just have to get in on that so a SFL newbie can walk away with a win!!! About how much does each smoke for the comp?


----------



## dougmays

S2K9K said:


> Doug, I know it's still a little early but do you have a head count for Friday? I am planning on smoking some butts for everybody for lunch/dinner Friday (whenever it gets done) and am trying to figure out how many to bring for that.
> I'm assuming we pretty much eat comp food on Sat? I'm sure there will be plenty of sausage too. Still not sure about the comp myself, unsure of using a smoker I'm not familiar with but after these ribs I did this weekend I'm thinking the smoker won't matter, the rub will blow everyone out the water!!!! So I might just have to get in on that so a SFL newbie can walk away with a win!!! About how much does each smoke for the comp?


Looks like the definites for Friday are at a minimum: 6 (including yourself) members and approx 2-4 more guests of those 6 (wives)...so atleast 8-10 friday night. Last year i believe everyone arrived by Friday night. 

Yes Saturday is mainly compeitition food and normally people make other snacks throughout the day...we are generally all stuffed saturday night! haha. to answer your questions about how much to make for the competitions. Usually we have between 4-6 judges(normally camp staff and lucky passers by), so at a minimum enough to give them a bite to eat. Whatever is left goes on the table for dinner for everyone else. I usually make 2-3 racks of ribs to feed judges and other people. We'll likely be filling up zip locks of all the leftovers :)

That rub might be good but we'll see if it takes home the Gold ;)


----------



## orlandosmoking

Doug, work permitting I hope to be there Thursday evening. I can't be 100% sure until I see how that week's work progresses. I want in on the sausage making / smokehouse building fun. Can bring a pork butt or two or more if needed?(I lost count what people are already bringing but want to be sure there's plenty to take home). Also have equipment but looks like that's well covered already.

Wife and kids to follow Friday evening or Saturday AM.  May also have a hand full of guests but they most likely will come out at the same time as my family. Will update when I get firm commitments as to who and how many. Looking like a party!


----------



## rubbin butts

*Keith, Might not need it but I will bring an extra burner just in case. It's a low pressure burner I got for my smokehouse, but it won't be installed yet. With a new smokehouse, you might need to try 2 or 3 different ones to get it dialed in.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Keith, Might not need it but I will bring an extra burner just in case. It's a low pressure burner I got for my smokehouse, but it won't be installed yet. With a new smokehouse, you might need to try 2 or 3 different ones to get it dialed in.*



RON...  your right on finding the right burner..  so, yea, If you could bring the spare burner...  I heard you mention once you were gonna bring a smoke house...  do you really have enough room for that ?  If you rather not bring it, I think we'll be ok...  but that's up to you...  

Doug,  we could do some cheese at night..  I believe it will be cool enough...  only thing is having to let it rest for a couple of weeks (minimum)..  It wouldn't be something to eat over the weekend....  

I only have one AMZNPS and a bag of pit master blend pellets..  will be bringing those... so another one or two would be good 

Joe, Dave do you guys have some casings....  as I said before...  I know they aren't cheap so I'll be glad to pitch in of some of that...

Dave..  I think 2 butts for Friday will be plenty...  I'm sure somebody will be cooking something else as well besides the sausage...

HEY DON...  they finally let you outta jail eh....   :biggrin:  How ya been bub...  

SPICES...  I have about 10 or 12 different packs (5 lb batches) so i'll bring all those and chose whatever...  

Has anybody put any thought to the "Special Dish" category (sides) ?  throw out what you or a loved one is planning on doing so we don't get a bunch of the same dishes...

As Doug said..  starting to get excited...


----------



## s2k9k

Just wondering about how many butts because I'm going to do them pernil style and I have to start marinating them 5 days in advance. The ones I have are about 8#. Doug said about 10 people so 2 will be plenty but if it looks like more as it gets close I can always do another.

I have a bunch of spice mixes I'm going to bring and anything we don't use will become giveaways, I have to get away from the salt so premixes are out for me. 

I can bring an AMNPS and Tube if needed but I just run 1 AMNPS in my house and it is plenty. I have pellets too, what flavor do you want??? Is someone bringing a torch?

I have a bunch of 19mm smoke collagen I am bringing. I have hog too I can bring but I think Joe said he was bringing a hank which will be way more than enough.


----------



## dougmays

yea dave i think 2 is probably more then enough...usually other people are making things all the time so there is never a lack of food :)


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> RON... your right on finding the right burner.. so, yea, If you could bring the spare burner... I heard you mention once you were gonna bring a smoke house... do you really have enough room for that ? If you rather not bring it, I think we'll be ok... but that's up to you...
> 
> Doug, we could do some cheese at night.. I believe it will be cool enough... only thing is having to let it rest for a couple of weeks (minimum).. It wouldn't be something to eat over the weekend....
> 
> I only have one AMZNPS and a bag of pit master blend pellets.. will be bringing those... so another one or two would be good
> 
> Joe, Dave do you guys have some casings.... as I said before... I know they aren't cheap so I'll be glad to pitch in of some of that...
> 
> Dave.. I think 2 butts for Friday will be plenty... I'm sure somebody will be cooking something else as well besides the sausage...
> 
> HEY DON... they finally let you outta jail eh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How ya been bub...
> 
> SPICES... I have about 10 or 12 different packs (5 lb batches) so i'll bring all those and chose whatever...
> 
> Has anybody put any thought to the "Special Dish" category (sides) ? throw out what you or a loved one is planning on doing so we don't get a bunch of the same dishes...
> 
> As Doug said.. starting to get excited...


*Keith, no I'm not bringing the smokehouse as it won't be finished yet.*

*I will also bring an AMNPS and pellets.*

*I also will be more than happy to contribute to a fund to pay for all the needed items.*

*My Special dish item will be dessert.*


----------



## boykjo

I'll be bringing a fresh hank of wolfsons casings along with some snack stick seasoning and cologens I have laying around.. Rexlan sent me a lot of this...













casings.jpeg



__ boykjo
__ Sep 25, 2013


















IMG_0922.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 25, 2013


----------



## dougmays

i'll have my propane burner as well if we need another along with 2 propane tanks. 

im trying to get contact info for Sausage Maker to see if they might want to donate some supplies the sausage making! stay tuned for that :)


----------



## orlandosmoking

Damn Keith, why you wanna start rumors? Now everyone gonna be looking at me all sideways like some sort of ex-con. No one will be able to sleep at night. Buwaahhaahahaha. 
Seriously though, all is well. You know I'm not a high volume poster here.....but I do stop in regularly to read and stay up to date.
Lookin forward to seeing everyone again as well as meeting some new folks.


----------



## dougmays

just wanted to get some details more concrete....

Keith - is bill coming the same day as you? or another day?

Dan - Do you know what day your coming?

Mike - you still with us buddy?

Jeremy - do you know what day yet?

have i missed anyone competition entries?

*Who's Attending*

*Name**# of Guests**Site*Arrival Day*Competitions**Comments*Doug  (dougmays)  80/81
Thursday
Ribs, ChickentableKeith (JckDanls07)187ThursdayRibs, Chicken, SS  Don (OrlandoSmoking)  80/81tentative Thursday  table/chairs/canopyBill (SmokedApple)        Ron (RubbinButts)  79/88/89ThursdayRibs, Chicken, SS2 canopies, 3 tables, chairsDave (S2K9k)  86Thursday  CanopyJoe (boykjo)  82WednesdayRibs and Chicken  JarJarChef1?    Ribs,Chicken, SS  Dan (dmclain)        offering to help with expenses Mike (Mike65)


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug, Put me down for 2 guests, but they won't arrive till late Friday.*


----------



## mike65

dougmays said:


> just wanted to get some details more concrete....
> 
> Keith - is bill coming the same day as you? or another day?
> 
> Dan - Do you know what day your coming?
> 
> Mike - you still with us buddy?
> 
> Jeremy - do you know what day yet?
> 
> have i missed anyone competition entries?
> 
> *Who's Attending*
> 
> *Name**# of Guests**Site*Arrival Day*Competitions**Comments*Doug  (dougmays)  80/81
> Thursday
> Ribs, ChickentableKeith (JckDanls07)187ThursdayRibs, Chicken, SS  Don (OrlandoSmoking)  80/81tentative Thursday  table/chairs/canopyBill (SmokedApple)        Ron (RubbinButts)  79/88/89ThursdayRibs, Chicken, SS2 canopies, 3 tables, chairsDave (S2K9k)  86Thursday  CanopyJoe (boykjo)  82WednesdayRibs and Chicken  JarJarChef1?    Ribs,Chicken, SS  Dan (dmclain)        offering to help with expensesMike (Mike65)


Mike is still not sure what he is doing. His left hand says go while his right hand says:


----------



## dmclalin

dougmays said:


> just wanted to get some details more concrete....
> 
> Keith - is bill coming the same day as you? or another day?
> 
> Dan - Do you know what day your coming?
> 
> Mike - you still with us buddy?
> 
> Jeremy - do you know what day yet?
> 
> have i missed anyone competition entries?
> 
> *Who's Attending*
> 
> *Name**# of Guests**Site*Arrival Day*Competitions**Comments*Doug  (dougmays)  80/81
> Thursday
> Ribs, ChickentableKeith (JckDanls07)187ThursdayRibs, Chicken, SS  Don (OrlandoSmoking)  80/81tentative Thursday  table/chairs/canopyBill (SmokedApple)        Ron (RubbinButts)  79/88/89ThursdayRibs, Chicken, SS2 canopies, 3 tables, chairsDave (S2K9k)  86Thursday  CanopyJoe (boykjo)  82WednesdayRibs and Chicken  JarJarChef1?    Ribs,Chicken, SS  Dan (dmclain)        offering to help with expenses Mike (Mike65)


I am planning on Saturday visit. Just myself. I will drop in Thursday if I have any donations from Mac's.


----------



## jarjarchef

Sorry for the delay. Crazy week at work and home, finally some quiet time......

I am planning on driving down Friday. My wife not sure. We have talked Friday or Saturday morning. She has all of her animals that need to be taken care of (goats, tortious, pigs, hedgehog, and cows).  No we are not bringing any to eat, that is a very big NO from her!!!! :wife:

I am not sure what else is needed for the gathering. So if you see something missing put it out there and I will be happy to do what I can. At this time I am planning on bringing the following: pop up camper, Chargriller Outlaw, propane burner, single portable butane burner, pots, pans, a couple coolers, some various wood chunks, charcoal and anything else that pops into my twisted head...........

I am going to look around and see if I have some things that I have been given over the years from suppliers to add to the giveaway loot......... Not sure but might have something......


Ok I know this might not be the right place, but this is a smaller condensed group is why I ask. So here we go....... Looking for a home grinder and stuffer..... I want to go with #8 ish grinder with metal gears (prefer SS blades and auger) and a 10# vertical stuffer.........the FIL is just looking for now and cheap.......... Any suggestions that might work for both opinions? We are looking at starting with a couple deer a season, pork and other meat during the rest of the year. I would rather spend a little more and get something that will be a little more than needed for just in case.......but don't want to do too big due to lack of storage space........


----------



## jarjarchef

dougmays said:


> just wanted to get some details more concrete....
> 
> Keith - is bill coming the same day as you? or another day?
> Dan - Do you know what day your coming?
> Mike - you still with us buddy?
> Jeremy - do you know what day yet?
> 
> have i missed anyone competition entries?
> 
> *Who's Attending*
> 
> 
> [TH]*Name*[/TH]​
> [TH]*# of Guests*[/TH]​
> [TH]*Site*[/TH]​
> [TH]Arrival Day[/TH]​
> [TH]*Competitions*[/TH]​
> [TH]*Comments*[/TH]​
> [TD]Doug  (dougmays)[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]80/81[/TD]​
> [TD]
> Thursday
> [/TD]​
> [TD]Ribs, Chicken[/TD]​
> [TD]table[/TD]​
> [TD]Keith (JckDanls07)[/TD]​
> [TD]1[/TD]​
> [TD]87[/TD]​
> [TD]Thursday[/TD]​
> [TD]Ribs, Chicken, SS[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]Don (OrlandoSmoking)[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]80/81[/TD]​
> [TD]tentative Thursday[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]table/chairs/canopy[/TD]​
> [TD]Bill (SmokedApple)[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]
> 
> [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]Ron (RubbinButts)[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]79/88/89[/TD]​
> [TD]Thursday[/TD]​
> [TD]Ribs, Chicken, SS[/TD]​
> [TD]2 canopies, 3 tables, chairs[/TD]​
> [TD]Dave (S2K9k)[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]86[/TD]​
> [TD]Thursday[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]Canopy[/TD]​
> [TD]Joe (boykjo)[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]82[/TD]​
> [TD]Wednesday[/TD]​
> [TD]Ribs and Chicken[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]JarJarChef[/TD]​
> [TD]1?[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]Ribs,Chicken, SS[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]Dan (dmclain)[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]offering to help with expenses [/TD]​
> [TD]Mike (Mike65)[/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD] [/TD]​
> [TD]
> 
> [/TD]​



To update my line:
Guests 2
Site 78
Arrival Friday
Comps All (why not)
Comments can bring other items if needed or help with some expenses if needed


----------



## rubbin butts

jarjarchef said:


> Sorry for the delay. Crazy week at work and home, finally some quiet time......
> 
> I am planning on driving down Friday. My wife not sure. We have talked Friday or Saturday morning. She has all of her animals that need to be taken care of (goats, tortious, pigs, hedgehog, and cows). No we are not bringing any to eat, that is a very big NO from her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what else is needed for the gathering. So if you see something missing put it out there and I will be happy to do what I can. At this time I am planning on bringing the following: pop up camper, Chargriller Outlaw, propane burner, single portable butane burner, pots, pans, a couple coolers, some various wood chunks, charcoal and anything else that pops into my twisted head...........
> 
> I am going to look around and see if I have some things that I have been given over the years from suppliers to add to the giveaway loot......... Not sure but might have something......
> 
> 
> Ok I know this might not be the right place, but this is a smaller condensed group is why I ask. So here we go....... Looking for a home grinder and stuffer..... I want to go with #8 ish grinder with metal gears (prefer SS blades and auger) and a 10# vertical stuffer.........the FIL is just looking for now and cheap.......... Any suggestions that might work for both opinions? We are looking at starting with a couple deer a season, pork and other meat during the rest of the year. I would rather spend a little more and get something that will be a little more than needed for just in case.......but don't want to do too big due to lack of storage space........


*Try Gander Mountain. I have their Grinder(metal gears and ss blades and auger) and their 10lb stuffer(all ss). Quality is there.*


----------



## mikeinmiami

Hi Guys! 
I just saw this Thread. I'm about 2 1/2 hrs south. I'm going to look at the calendar. I dont see the RF I just built making it do to trailer/hitch setup. Darn! It would be great to have the beast really tested/tweeked/abused.. ect. This is all new to me. Sounds like a blast.
Mike


----------



## rubbin butts

MikeInMiami said:


> Hi Guys!
> I just saw this Thread. I'm about 2 1/2 hrs south. I'm going to look at the calendar. I dont see the RF I just built making it do to trailer/hitch setup. Darn! It would be great to have the beast really tested/tweeked/abused.. ect. This is all new to me. Sounds like a blast.


*Hey Mike, come up and join us, it will be a good time for all.*


----------



## dougmays

MikeInMiami said:


> Hi Guys!
> I just saw this Thread. I'm about 2 1/2 hrs south. I'm going to look at the calendar. I dont see the RF I just built making it do to trailer/hitch setup. Darn! It would be great to have the beast really tested/tweeked/abused.. ect. This is all new to me. Sounds like a blast.
> Mike


Smoker or not come up and visit!


----------



## eagletrl57

Bummer - my son is getting married on Nov 11th in Stuart, so we will bekinda close, but not close enough, I'm afraid.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am sure I'll smell the smokin' though, and will definitely be thinking of you all!

Have fun.


----------



## boykjo

Started to get things going.... Went over the dodge ram and changed the oil and fluids... Gong to get some new tires for the trip...... Wont be long... It will be here before ya know it


----------



## rubbin butts

*Yep, won't be long now.*

*We are going off in the RV tomorrow to spend a week at Fernandina Beach then it's pack the RV for Sebring.*


----------



## s2k9k

Well this Democratic Shutdown is really throwing a wrench in a lot of plans I had!


----------



## JckDanls 07

yup...  made a holder for the pipe burner today...  it's also gonna hold a piece of 1/4" plate over top of the burner...  will act as a difuser...  still haven't quite figured out the end cap- orifice deal yet...  but working on it.... will finish up a friends rental unit this weekend (I hope)...  then will get started on the smokehouse next week....


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> yup...  made a holder for the pipe burner today...  it's also gonna hold a piece of 1/4" plate over top of the burner...  will act as a difuser...  still haven't quite figured out the end cap- orifice deal yet...  but working on it.... will finish up a friends rental unit this weekend (I hope)...  then will get started on the smokehouse next week....



WHAT... The smokehouse aint done yet... WTH..........................LOL................. Get wit it man....... hehehe.  We want it nicley trimmed out and mabe a little chrome added to shiney it up. Spend some time at the local community college art center and learn how to paint a SMF logo on it....


----------



## jarjarchef

boykjo said:


> Started to get things going.... Went over the dodge ram and changed the oil and fluids... Gong to get some new tires for the trip...... Wont be long... It will be here before ya know it



I started doing the same 2 weeks ago. Found other things that needed work, electrical gremlins that would not go away and figured after 252k miles I would look at a newer truck. Found exactly what I wanted at a price I could not pass up. So just replaced it. Only glitch is will need tires by end of year........


I am very excited and may make the wife drive herself so I don't have to wait till Friday evening.


----------



## dougmays

EagleTRL57 said:


> Bummer - my son is getting married on Nov 11th in Stuart, so we will bekinda close, but not close enough, I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I'll smell the smokin' though, and will definitely be thinking of you all!
> 
> Have fun.


only 89 miles according to Google..stop by for a visit :)


----------



## boykjo

OK..... One month away.................................................................................................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I am so ready.......................


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then...  today I worked on the pipe burner/heat difuser holder....  (also got the beer keg smoker all straightened out...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146097/beer-keg-build-failure-and-need-advice-made-progress )

here's what I made up real quick today...  need y'alls thoughts...  the burner is 4" of the ground and the difuser plate is 4" above that... so 8" to the top of the plate....  (to tall ?)













New Pics 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


















New Pics 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013






The pipe snaps into the holder and fits tightly...  













New Pics 003.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013



















New Pics 005.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013






and then the difuser sets on top of the holder













New Pics 007.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


















New Pics 008.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


















New Pics 019.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013







ok...  So I finished working on a friends rental house and now can concentrate on the gathering...  gonna go get the materials this week that I will need to build the smokehouse and get going on that....


----------



## jarjarchef

I like it.

We will need some tiles or similar item to shield the wood from the heat on the lower area. I know temps won't be too high, but long exposure will still effect the wood. I will look and see if I have some that can be relocated, will need to ask FIL.


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> I like it.
> 
> We will need some tiles or similar item to shield the wood from the heat on the lower area. I know temps won't be too high, but long exposure will still effect the wood. I will look and see if I have some that can be relocated, will need to ask FIL.



that would be cool Jar...  was gonna buy some non glazed clay tiles...  so let me know....


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok then...  today I worked on the pipe burner/heat difuser holder....  (also got the beer keg smoker all straightened out...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146097/beer-keg-build-failure-and-need-advice-made-progress )
> 
> 
> here's what I made up real quick today...  need y'alls thoughts...  the burner is 4" of the ground and the difuser plate is 4" above that... so 8" to the top of the plate....  (to tall ?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Pics 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Pics 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipe snaps into the holder and fits tightly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Pics 003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Pics 005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the difuser sets on top of the holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Pics 007.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Pics 008.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Pics 019.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...  So I finished working on a friends rental house and now can concentrate on the gathering...  gonna go get the materials this week that I will need to build the smokehouse and get going on that....



That looks great keith... Is the smoke house going to have a bottom or is it going to be open to the ground


----------



## hoity toit

I like it.....needle valve on the propane will make it able to be fine tuned.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Looks Good Keith*


----------



## dougmays

Looks awesome Keith! Can't wait to see it fire up. You going to do a test smoke beforehand or are we breaking it in that weekend?


----------



## barrok66

I was just getting ready to reserve a site for this event at the Hammocks.. plz let me know if it changes, i dont wanna show up ready to smoke and nobody being there.  i have a 32ft. rv and need electric service.  thx, k


----------



## dougmays

barrok66 said:


> I was just getting ready to reserve a site for this event at the Hammocks.. plz let me know if it changes, i dont wanna show up ready to smoke and nobody being there.  i have a 32ft. rv and need electric service.  thx, k


Barrok66...welcome! If you haven't already take a look at page 1 of this thread, i have everyone who is attending and what sites we are reserving..we basically are making a BBQ world at the end of the road in the 80's :)  Looking forward to having you and if you have any questions about anything post them up!


----------



## JckDanls 07

barrok66 said:


> I was just getting ready to reserve a site for this event at the Hammocks.. plz let me know if it changes, i dont wanna show up ready to smoke and nobody being there.  i have a 32ft. rv and need electric service.  thx, k



barrock66.... Welcome to the forums...  I joined the forums the same way you did...  was lurking for a while and then when the first Gathering came about I joined and asked If It was ok If I could come....  with open arms they welcomed me...  It's been a blast ever since....  so by all means reserve a site and come join us.... all sites have water and electric...  If your a senior it will be half price ($11)...  one person (Boykjo) will get there on Wed. most will be there on Thurs. and some of us are staying at least until Mon. ...  maybe even longer....  Let Doug know all your particulars..  site number, how many people, any comps, and so on....

Joe...  yes I will put a bottom of plywood and then put some unglazed clay tile down.... 

Doug..   gonna try and fire it up before and see what happens...  but at the moment the burner does not burn (need to get some fittings for gas line)...  I have a high pressure (10psi) regulator with a needle valve but it's really hard to adjust (to much pressure)...  try to turn it up some and it sounds like a jet engine and just about blows the flame out...  I dismantled an old gas grill and used the regulator and controls (all hoses are clamped on instead of threaded)...  problem is connecting the orifice to the pipe burner...  the orifice screws out of the control body so I put the orifice threw the end cap and then screwed it back onto the body...  it held ok but it was only by a thread or 2...  also the controls are for a duel burner plus a side burner.... so it's kinda ugly with one control hooked to the burner and the second one hanging in mid air...  then the side burner hose is hanging also....  

I was hoping I could unscrew the needle valve from the high pressure reg. (which it does) and screw it into the low pressure reg... but the low pressure reg has everything clamped on, nothing threaded....  so I'll keep looking around and wracking what little pea brain I have left to come up with a solution... 

Thanks for the encouragement y'all...


----------



## jarjarchef

Keith do you have a tractor supply near you? They have an adjustable pressure regulator. I paid like $15 for mine.... It's adjustable from 1-60 PSI........ Love mine......

It is Mr.Heater brand........ I think the item number is F273719


----------



## JckDanls 07

quick question....   will 2x2 *"spruce-pine"* furring strips be ok on the inside of the smokehouse ?


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> quick question....   will 2x2 *"spruce-pine"* furring strips be ok on the inside of the smokehouse ?



I used 2x4 in mine and split them...... I would think 2x2 would be fine....just not too hot.....like not above 350......


----------



## boykjo

Hey keith.. I dont know whats up with the burner.... I have one laying around I will mess with it today and post up some results for you to look at....


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> Keith do you have a tractor supply near you? They have an adjustable pressure regulator. I paid like $15 for mine.... It's adjustable from 1-60 PSI........ Love mine......
> 
> It is Mr.Heater brand........ I think the item number is F273719



Yes I do Jar...  will have to check it out...  didn't see this post until now..  thanks bub....


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK.. so it seems *ALL* the sites at the campground are reserved...  Hope anybody that wants to come has there site already...  barrok66 tried to reserve a spot but there are none left...  I know there are a lot of sites to the back of the campground that are not on the map....  may be possible some of those sites are still open...  probably have to call and ask since they are not on the campground map...  they are just a short walk away from us...


----------



## dougmays

I can call and see if they'll allow us tenters to camp more then 2 tents to a site and that way we could give Barrok66 an RV site.  Both of the ones i reserved are RV's i believe...if we can have me, don, bill and bill's guests tents on one site that might give us room to give Barrok66 the other. Unless barrok wants that site behind us like Keith said....

What do y'all think?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...  that's a nice gesture....  but I think he needs a site for a 32'...  your's (80) is only for a 20'


----------



## dougmays

oh that's right! should have looked at the camp map


----------



## s2k9k

Site 86 is now available and says it is good for a 35' vehicle.

Due to lost wages, lost vacation time and a cancelled TDY trip (I was counting on to make a bunch of extra money) this past week because of circumstances beyond my control I am pretty strapped for cash right now and will not be able to make it.


----------



## jarjarchef

Sorry to see that you will not make it!!!


----------



## dougmays

That's to bad Dave i was looking forward to meeting ya, but totally understandable. We'll see ya next year!

Barrok66 can you call HH soon to reserve that spot?


----------



## boykjo

Well that's a bummer Dave..  Was looking forward to seeing ya again............You had me all hyped up for your pernil pork too..........  Sorry to hear about the cutbacks and hopefully things will pick back up and We'll see ya soon.......

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

NO WAY DAVE...  that really sucks...   was looking forward to seeing ya again...  hope everything turns for the better your way soon....


----------



## barrok66

I finally reserved a spot... i think it was the last one available.. #86.  my dad and i will be there fri thru monday.. I would like to smoke a couple pork butts and some appitizers and some chicken.. this is my first meeting with you all and looking forward to having some funa and enjoying some great BBQ.  Keith


----------



## barrok66

i did and i got it... thank you!   i am looking forward to meeting ya'all and having some BBQ fun.have the spot from friday to monday. and it fits my rv just fine.  thx, Keith


----------



## boykjo

Cool 66.. This is my first time to the south Florida gathering but I have attended many other gatherings in Florida, Louisiana and NC and they were all great....... you definitely wont be disappointed...were glad to have you aboard

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Keith...  glad to have y'all come and join us....  feel free to cook what ya want...  where are you coming from (if you would please, update your profile to reflect that) ?


----------



## barrok66

i am coming from winter haven,, i wil be in spot 86.. smoking pork shoulder, chicken quarters , sausage and some good appitizers.. have some fresh cought alaskan salmon too.. be ther from friday thru monday.. cant wait..


----------



## JckDanls 07

So I went and got materials last night to build the smokehouse...  built the house today ...  tomorrow I will cut door and vents and make dowel racks....  speaking of dowels...  think I may have to take them back...  they are pine and food will be in contact with them...  should I get oak instead (more expensive) ?   spent to much on this build already  :icon_eek:   LOL...  sorry, haven't took the time to stop and take pictures...  should be able to fire it up for a test run sometime this week...  maybe the weekend....

Unfortunatly, We lost a few of the things that Dave was gonna bring since he can't make it....


----------



## jarjarchef

Why not wrap them in foil if sap is a concern...... Over time the sap stops coming out, at least in mine it did......


----------



## JckDanls 07

Also thought of doing that too Jar...  wrap in foil....


----------



## JckDanls 07

so here's a few pics...  just need to make a hole for gas line and put some trim on the door













Smokehouse 001.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 13, 2013


















Smokehouse 003.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 13, 2013


















Smokehouse 004.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 13, 2013


















Smokehouse 006.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 13, 2013








So I have 8 dowel rods...if y'all think we need more please feel free to bring some...  they are 3/4 x 36"...  I made the dowel racks with 1" holes so it will hold 1" dowels if that's what ya have...  for now


----------



## jarjarchef

Looks great!

Just a suggestion. When you put the trim on, use screws every 3". When I made mine I used glue and brad nails. As the door heated up it bowed inward and created leaks. I was able to solve it by adding screws to the trim into the door.


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> So I went and got materials last night to build the smokehouse... built the house today ... tomorrow I will cut door and vents and make dowel racks.... speaking of dowels... think I may have to take them back... they are pine and food will be in contact with them... should I get oak instead (more expensive) ? spent to much on this build already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... sorry, haven't took the time to stop and take pictures... should be able to fire it up for a test run sometime this week... maybe the weekend....
> 
> Unfortunatly, We lost a few of the things that Dave was gonna bring since he can't make it....


*Keith, I'll bring a grinder, mixer, and stuffer if it will help*.


----------



## rubbin butts

*I'll also bring some more dowels. Anything else needed, let me know.*


----------



## jarjarchef

​


Rubbin Butts said:


> *Keith, I'll bring a grinder, mixer, and stuffer if it will help*.



I may have a grinder and stuffer by then. If I do I'll bring them.


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Just a suggestion. When you put the trim on, use screws every 3". When I made mine I used glue and brad nails. As the door heated up it bowed inward and created leaks. I was able to solve it by adding screws to the trim into the door.



Jar...  I'm just gonna put some on the inside of the house...  not gonna worry about the outside of the door for now...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jar, I think we will have enough grinders and stuffers as Joe is gonna bring his too along with Ron's

what I am worrying about is casing's...  Dave was gonna bring some ...


----------



## dougmays

i can order some casings from SausageMaker on the forum...i reached out to them last month to see if they wanted to donate to the gathering but i found a contact person


----------



## dougmays

i updated page 1's sausage making part...Dave was going to bring cure and casings...i have a 1lb bag of pink cure i can bring if that is the right stuff...


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> so here's a few pics...  just need to make a hole for gas line and put some trim on the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokehouse 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 13, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokehouse 003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 13, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokehouse 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 13, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokehouse 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Oct 13, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 8 dowel rods...if y'all think we need more please feel free to bring some...  they are 3/4 x 36"...  I made the dowel racks with 1" holes so it will hold 1" dowels if that's what ya have...  for now



I'll be bringing my seasoning box with me. I have just about everything.... I have cure #1 and mortons TQ if needed.... I'll also be bringing a hank of brat size fresh hog casings, some 22-24mm sheeps for some hot dogs and those cologens I posted earlier.....

Kieth, Do youthink the smoker is big enough..... I thought you were going to build something bigger and nicer.... When you paint the smoker make sure you use high heat paint.. We would like some yellow daisies and I want some lights installed... Pretty ones... not something cheap here..... We have to make a good impression........ lets not be skimpy............................................LMAO


----------



## dougmays

I would like the lights to transition to black lights and a fold out disco ball for the late night smokes.... :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

HA HAAAA...   Y'all are to funny


OK..  so I made a new pipe burner, long enough so the venturi is outside the house....  I cut 21 slits in it 1" apart... so I installed it in the house and fired it up....  WAY TO HOT on the lowest setting...  so I used metal tape and covered every other slit...  now only 11 slits are lit....  STILL TO HOT..  160`+ on low...  

Do I keep covering slits until the temps get down low enough ?

here's a couple of pics













Smokehouse 007.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 14, 2013


















Smokehouse 009.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 14, 2013







gonna post this in the smokehouse section as well...  see what kind of answers I get....


----------



## JckDanls 07

so I taped more slits off..  only have 6 slits burning now...  it's asking for more air now (yellow tips on flame)...  still 160`+....  thinking I'm just going to have to use just a pilot light... LOL













Smokehouse 010.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 14, 2013


----------



## boykjo

where are you doing this... in the garage where its warm and no air flow. I wouldnt  cover the cuts in the burner and they should be 1 1/2 apart....we only need to drop 20 degrees.. Its ok to start out at 140.. with lower outside temps the smoker will be at 140.....and were good,,,,, dont sweat it.............


----------



## JckDanls 07

Hey Joe..  I'm not gonna leave the slits taped up...  was just experimenting to see If temps would come down...


----------



## JckDanls 07

> I'll be bringing my seasoning box with me. I have just about everything.... I have cure #1 and mortons TQ if needed....* I'll also be bringing a hank of brat size fresh hog casings, some 22-24mm sheeps for some hot dogs and those cologens I posted earlier.....*
> 
> Kieth, Do youthink the smoker is big enough..... I thought you were going to build something bigger and nicer.... When you paint the smoker make sure you use high heat paint.. We would like some yellow daisies and I want some lights installed... Pretty ones... not something cheap here..... We have to make a good impression........ lets not be skimpy............................................LMAO



So Joe..  do we need to get smaller casings (19-20mm) for snack sticks...  as I said earlier...  for me I would prefer more snack sticks than anything....


----------



## rubbin butts

Bike Grill.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Oct 14, 2013
__ 1






*Could not resist posting this.*

*  Keith, not many in the store hear, but I will pick up about 4 packs of 19 mm collagen casings for sticks.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

HA HAAAA  Ron...   I like it..  is that your next project ?...  :biggrin:


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> HA HAAAA Ron... I like it.. is that your next project ?...


*No, I don't think so, but it is badass.*

*  I picked up 10 oak dowels today, so that should be plenty I think, or maybe not.*

*  I'll order some 19mm collagen casings tonight, also bringing spices.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

oh yea.. that will be more than enough...  thanks bub...  now you will have them for your smokehouse when it's done....


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  so I moved it outside today and fired it up again..  I also filled the pellet smoker with Pitmaster's Choice sawdust (almost out of pellets so I didn't want to waste them) and put that in there to season the house.... have it burning from both ends.... The temps held steady at 135` for the hour that I ran it....  but I'm still not comfortable with it as I am afraid to walk away from it in fear of the flames going out...  On a good note,,,  the sawdust is STILL smoking 4 hours later....  

Question...  how many smokes should be done to properly season it ?


----------



## jarjarchef

Mine took a few times of hot smoking to really get some color in it and work the saps out of the wood. Now I can walk by and it smells like heaven even when nothing is in it.

I tried the AMNPS for the first couple times and did not get enough smoke for my taste. So now I use a cast iron skillet on the burner with wood chunks to generate my smoke.


----------



## boykjo

Hey keith.. why are you pointing the slits up?  The slits should be on the bottom.......The flame should wrap around the pipe and help keep it lit. The spacing between the slits is 1 1/2 inches so the flame coming out of the slit will keep the other slit lit if it goes out........The pipe burner should not blow out.......I have taken compressed air and blew it at the burner and its almost impossible to extinguish...... The main reason for the burner to extinguish is loss of oxygen around the burner


----------



## dougmays

I'll see if Todd will donate some dust/pellets for the sausage project! 

IceDaddy put the coupons for the ice in the mail the other day!


----------



## boykjo

I have a pile of maple dust from todd.... I'll bring it for give aways... I mean a pile......


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  so I fired it up again tonight with the slits facing down Joe....  ran it "WFO" (wide f'n open)...  topped out at 180` for 2 hrs...  also ran another batch of sawdust in the pellet smoker....  starting to get some color inside now....  This run was with just 5 slits lit... gonna run it again tomorrow with slits down and see how low it will go without flames going out...  will run another batch of sawdust as well....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Welp...  sorry to say...  But I'm gonna have to be like Dave..  and back out :icon_eek:














































From using propane that is   :2thumbs:

I went ahead and ordered everything to make it electric...  same as Dave's....  just not comfortable at all using propane...  If I had it where it was fail safe (no flame = no gas)...  I would feel much better....  

now hopefully everything will get here in time and get it all installed...  If not it will be back to gas for the gathering....


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> Welp... sorry to say... But I'm gonna have to be like Dave.. and back out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From using propane that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and ordered everything to make it electric... same as Dave's.... just not comfortable at all using propane... If I had it where it was fail safe (no flame = no gas)... I would feel much better....
> 
> now hopefully everything will get here in time and get it all installed... If not it will be back to gas for the gathering....


*I was going to say that I was going to come pick you up on the seventh.*

*I agree on the electric, I am building mine with both so I will be able to go either way.*


----------



## dougmays

I'm with Ron...there is no way we were letting you back out this! Man...way to make a fellas hard drop for a moment!


----------



## boykjo

Think I'm going to pick up some bellies from the asian market on the way home today and do some bacon for the gathering.. Should be ready in time..... Will do bacon the easy way and some of my own sweet candy bacon... Just put some new rubbers on the dodge ram and got a great deal... Have some extra cash left over and not to mention I love bacon.......


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Joe... Sounds like it's gonna be good....  can't wait...


----------



## boykjo

Bacon it is.... 10lbs.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   will get started on it tomorrow.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0945.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## mike65




----------



## rubbin butts

*Went shopping today for the gathering and got the following:*

*6 packages of 19mm collagen casings*

*5 snack stick seasoning kits which will make 30 lbs of sausage each(then add additional seasoning as you wish to suit your taste.)*

*several different seasonings*

*6 racks of baby backs*

*2 butts*

*2 purdue chickens*

*Now tomorrow we start to load the motor home in anticipation of the gathering.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yup...  get'n close now...


----------



## mike65

I'm still not sure what we are doing that weekend. Will know better when it's Nov 9th.


----------



## rubbin butts

Mike65 said:


> I'm still not sure what we are doing that weekend. Will know better when it's Nov 9th.


Mike

Smokin, eatin, visitin, campin, having a good time. That about sums it up.


----------



## mike65

We're not camping. So after my stomach is full I gotta find me a shade spot and act like Si and have a nap.



Rubbin Butts said:


> Mike
> Smokin, eatin, visitin, campin, having a good time. That about sums it up.


----------



## dougmays

man you guys are making me feel unprepared! i need to go shopping! LOL


----------



## jarjarchef

Don't worry Doug. There are others who are not packed and watching the calender roll over day by day. Just got the camper yesterday and have some work to do on it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

most of the parts arrived today..  still waiting for heater, on/off switch, and terminal block....  gonna need a rocket scientist to figure the controller out...   LOL

This is adding up to be what I think may be the best Gathering yet...  although the inaugural event was pretty damn good...  

Here's another question that's been rattling what lil pea brain I have left...  

Judges and judging...  So we are going to pick random campers to be judges, correct ? ....  Maybe something like a score sheet  for this. With columns for  Appearance, Taste, Tenderness with a score of 1-10 for each and then add all totals up...  ?

Just throwing something out there to get y'alls thoughts...


----------



## mike65

Will there still be time to make sausage?


----------



## jarjarchef

I think I have a copy of the FBA score cards they use. They run 5-10 in 1/2 point increments. They also have you start at 7 as good and move in either direction according to the judges taste preference. if not I can make a quick one on excel and put out for approval and run a bunch of copies at work.

I understand it is for fun, but it is a starting place. I sent Doug a copy of the rule book after the boss and I went to the class. One of us is bound to have a copy somewhere for reference.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Don't worry Doug. There are others who are not packed and watching the calender roll over day by day. Just got the camper yesterday and have some work to do on it.


LOL i know right? Some of us have to work ;) jk


JckDanls 07 said:


> most of the parts arrived today.. still waiting for heater, on/off switch, and terminal block.... gonna need a rocket scientist to figure the controller out... LOL
> 
> This is adding up to be what I think may be the best Gathering yet... although the inaugural event was pretty damn good...
> 
> Here's another question that's been rattling what lil pea brain I have left...
> 
> Judges and judging... So we are going to pick random campers to be judges, correct ? .... Maybe something like a score sheet for this. With columns for Appearance, Taste, Tenderness with a score of 1-10 for each and then add all totals up... ?
> 
> Just throwing something out there to get y'alls thoughts...


I definitely was going to print out score cards where people could right notes and a final judging number or "favorite" marking. This has been a point of confusion in the past and unorganized on my part so i wanted to fix that this year. In the past its generally just been a easy "whats your favorite"...in the pats we've had all types of judges from the Elderly couple across the way to I think we had a small child judging last year or the year before so i wanted to keep the system as easy and fun as possible. But i'm open for any suggestions. I'll whip up a score card idea here today and put it up to get feedback from y'all.

And i agree Keith...i think we are on the verge of the best Gathering yet! :)


Mike65 said:


> Will there still be time to make sausage?


Oh yea....with JckDanls07 doing all this work we are most definitely making sausage! :) I'm gonna bring some jerky meat to throw in there as well. Gotta figure how to "hang" it from the dowels. I use a few pizza trays usually. maybe i can sit them on a couple dowels. 

Keith - how far apart are the dowels from each other? can i rest a couple 16" round pizza trays on them?

So it looks like with Ron's recent purchase we are good on Sausage making supplies correct?


----------



## boykjo

Looks like were good with casings.. Well I got the bellies de skinned and into brine.... I'm using pops brine on 4 pieces with some. pepper, onion powder and garlic powder added to the brine......  I have 2 pieces and the skins in my own special brine using TQ. 

bacon and skins bagged with my bacon brine.. Going to make some cracklins with the skins.....













IMG_0952.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 22, 2013






The fridge is starting to fill up with goodies for the trip.... Pops brine bacon is in the pot in the back right corner....













IMG_0955.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 22, 2013






Whats about wifi at the park.. will there be any


----------



## dougmays

Man Joe, I wanna eat that right now!!

I dont see anything on there website about WiFi...i'll call and ask. Anyone have a wifi hotspot?


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Man Joe, I wanna eat that right now!!
> 
> I dont see anything on there website about WiFi...i'll call and ask. Anyone have a wifi hotspot?


*I have wifi on my I-phone. That is a state park so they most likely do not have wifi.*

*I feel if it is just a friendly competition, keep the judging simple. Pick some close by campers for judging and they vote for their favorite in each category.*


----------



## boykjo

Well In the presentation category It wont be fair because I'm better looking than all of you.........................


----------



## rubbin butts

*Does everyone want to have a group breakfast each day? If so, I will bring my gas fired griddle, also waffle irons, and I will prepare breakfast each day, with some additional help of coarse. If we do this, everyone bring some eggs, breakfast sausage, bacon, etc. I will bring all the ingredients, etc. for the waffles.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...  dowels are about 2 inches apart..  so yea...  trays will set on them....

As far as keeping it simple Ron...  I agree...  was just thinking that if all judges picked a different "favorite"...   then what happens ?   with a scoring system of some sort (even if it's just a scale of 1-10 for just favorite), totals could be added up...  

Joe...  my wife begs to differ with ya on the presentation...  LOL

Ron...  breakfast in the mornings sound good...  we will have plenty of bacon (thanks Joe) and plenty of fresh breakfast sausage (thanks to all)....I will give a hand in the mornings...


----------



## boykjo

There will be a lot of breakfast cooking going on... I love my breakfast......To get the bacon going i picked up a 15.5 inch cast iron fry pan from agri supply today...... The gas fired griddle will help too so definitely bring it.... I think were going to find a lot of friends in the camp ground stoppin by........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I will whip up some country sausage too so we'll have plenty....


----------



## rubbin butts

boykjo said:


> There will be a lot of breakfast cooking going on... I love my breakfast......To get the bacon going i picked up a 15.5 inch cast iron fry pan from agri supply today...... The gas fired griddle will help too so definitely bring it.... I think were going to find a lot of friends in the camp ground stoppin by........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will whip up some country sausage too so we'll have plenty....


*Country sausage will be great.*

*Yea, the campground is fully booked, so when the smell of the cooking starts there wont be any strangers in the park.*

*Keith, I'm fine with whatever ya'll want to do on the judging, just didn't see any reason to make it to complicated if we are going to use other campers as judges. But a scale of 1-10 would not be too difficult.*

*I certainly hope cooler weather prevails for our gathering, us fat boys don't like the heat.*


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *I have wifi on my I-phone. That is a state park so they most likely do not have wifi.*
> 
> *I feel if it is just a friendly competition, keep the judging simple. Pick some close by campers for judging and they vote for their favorite in each category.*


yea i'm doubting they'll have wifi, maybe close to the office or something. I'm sure between all of some people will have good enough service to appease the SMF masses with a few teaser pics ;) I'll be uploading a few each day for sure. 

Completely agree on the judging. Last year we had each judge pick there favorite and assign 2 points to that dish, and a 2nd favorite to assign 1 point. so if you get 2 2nds and a 1st vote you'll have 4 points. Is everyone ok with this?

As for *presentation* - if we added that category to judging i wouldn't even have to cook anything...i'd just stroll up to the judging table and give them a smile and instantly win 1st place :)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Rubbin Butts said:


> *Does everyone want to have a group breakfast each day? If so, I will bring my gas fired griddle, also waffle irons, and I will prepare breakfast each day, with some additional help of coarse. If we do this, everyone bring some eggs, breakfast sausage, bacon, etc. I will bring all the ingredients, etc. for the waffles.*


those waffles were good Ron! I'll help out and scramble some eggs again like last year. I have a 12" and 17" skillet i can bring as well as another propane burner. 


JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug... dowels are about 2 inches apart.. so yea... trays will set on them....
> 
> As far as keeping it simple Ron... I agree... was just thinking that if all judges picked a different "favorite"... then what happens ? with a scoring system of some sort (even if it's just a scale of 1-10 for just favorite), totals could be added up...
> 
> Joe... my wife begs to differ with ya on the presentation... LOL
> 
> Ron... breakfast in the mornings sound good... we will have plenty of bacon (thanks Joe) and plenty of fresh breakfast sausage (thanks to all)....I will give a hand in the mornings...


Perfect ill set the jerky right on those!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Welp..  have a little set back on smokehouse....  it rained last night so now the door is very warped and bowed.... guess I'm gonna have to make a frame for it and try to get it back some kind of straight....  still waiting on the rest of the parts...  

Doug...  thinking we will get more jerky in the house if we put it on the pans...  will only need 2 dowels for each pan...  if we set jerky straight on dowels it will take 2 dowels for each row of meat...  I may be wrong here but I would bring the pans just in case...


----------



## dougmays

oh yea definitely! sorry i just re-read my post and that's not at all what i meant! haha. I meant i'll put the pans right on the dowels!


----------



## dougmays

Good News! Steve (Roadkill Cafe) called HH and they said we can put more then 2 tents on a site, as long as we are not packed in. And Screened Tents and Canopies do not count as a camping tent.

So anyone who may have been on the fence and wanted to tent camp with the rest of us, feel free to jump on either tent site that i reserved


----------



## JckDanls 07

Cool...  Steve...  you coming to join us...  haven't heard anything from ya in a while...  will be good to see ya again...


----------



## mike65

how much sausage does a 8lb pork butt make?


----------



## roadkill cafe

JckDanls 07 said:


> Cool... Steve... you coming to join us... haven't heard anything from ya in a while... will be good to see ya again...


Totally excited about being able to make it. Still have to get some camping gear but whatever I get will be better than the front seat of my car...LOL. Looking forward to seeing you, Doug, Don, Bill and everyone else again and meeting the others. I've got a couple butts about 7-8 lbs. each I can contribute. Vac sealed in the freezer so they can go into the fridge to thaw 4-5 days beforehand. May pick up a slab, or 3 of ribs for the comp. if someone has room in their smoker. Not sure if I'll do the SS.again. Still thinking about it. As I recall, they do have WiFi available but not sure how strong the signal would be. 

I'd be happy to pick up whatever may be needed as long as it fits in my Civic. Just let me know.


----------



## boykjo

Mike65 said:


> how much sausage does a 8lb pork butt make?


Hey mike, Is this a trick question?........ LOL ... after the bone is removed and the leftover meat in the grinder and stuffer and wherever else you lose anywhere from 1/2 to 1 lb depending on the bone size and your equipment....


----------



## dougmays

I got me a big ol' stack of coups (think Ron White) for ice from IceDaddy! Thanks Ed!


----------



## ice daddy

dougmays said:


> I got me a big ol' stack of coups (think Ron White) for ice from IceDaddy! Thanks Ed!


Doug that would  be COUPUNS.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

you guys are gonna have some bodacious weather down there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Ed..  thanks for the ice, buddy....  I'll be sure to buy ya a drink at NFL


----------



## mike65

No trick question. Just wasn't sure how much sausage is made.



boykjo said:


> Hey mike, Is this a trick question?........ LOL ... after the bone is removed and the leftover meat in the grinder and stuffer and wherever else you lose anywhere from 1/2 to 1 lb depending on the bone size and your equipment....


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  have some good news and bad news.... Good news is...  work put out the schedule for the next 3 weeks...  when I look at next week.. it's regular..  but when I look at the week after that....  starting on the 7th it's highlighted for me for 2 1/2 weeks...  it say's *"VACATION"..... *  :yahoo:   .... So y'all got 2 weeks...  eerrrr.....  I have 2 weeks to get this house going....

So I got the rest of the parts today (Friday)...  went straight for the burner and was a little disappointed on the size....  After watching Tim's build   (  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149279/sausage-maker-electric-build  )
and seeing that he was struggling with temps, I have been worrying about temps in mine...  My fears have come true...  Ran the burner in the smokehouse with it plugged straight into the receptacle...  only got to 135` (all vents closed) in an hour....  

So I started thinking..  Dahell am I gonna do now ???  

option 1... to use a propane assist....   Hmmmmmm ..  exactly what I was trying to get away from....   what else besides propane ????

option 2... cut a piece of plywood to fit inside the smoker and act as false ceiling ...   Hmmmmmm.....   liking this idea more and more...

So that's what I did..  option 2.... put some dowel rod across the bottom rack and set the plywood on that...  (it's all going back to the original idea of making a mini smokehouse).... so now It's only heating half of the smokehouse....  turned the burner back on full strength...  It took 1 1/2 hours to get to a max of 169`...  got to 130`, 140` pretty quick tho.... 

Should we be ok  with those temps ??  Joe, and Jar...  thinking y'all should still bring gas burners just in case ?

What I'm gonna do is make the divider, the "floor"... that way the top half will be heated since the dowel racks are up there already... 

Sorry there's no pics yet..  but I was working feverishly trying to get this worked out....  I just made a temporary box out of left over plywood to house the control panel....  

will make more progress tomorrow...  

Let me know what y'all think...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Something I did different on the wiring....  I put a receptacle on the backside of the control box (broke the tabs off between terminals)...  wired one side of receptacle for the heater to plug into...  wired the other side for the thermocouple to plug into.. I will put a male plug on the thermo so it will plug into the proper outlet....   this way I can unplug the two and take the control panel inside without having to remove the burner or thermocouple from the smokehouse....  I'm also thinking of putting a couple more on/off switches in (since five came in a pack) and put lights inside and outside....  but that won't be until I get it set in it's final resting spot (here at the house)....  I will do receptacles the same way for those...  

It's getting there...


----------



## rubbin butts

"Should we be ok with those temps ?? Joe, and Jar... thinking y'all should still bring gas burners just in case ?"
 

*Keith, I'm bringing a low pressure propane burner set up, and also a double electric hotplate.*

*We'll put something together that will work.*


----------



## boykjo

I would like to see it get to 225......  If conditions change we need to compensate. Are you testing temps inside where theres no elements..... The smoker temps will change from 10 to 30 degrees in either direction if its shady, sunny, windy etc. IMHO. I like the idea of making it smaller. The smoke house is huge and it will take a lot to heat it. The smaller the smokehouse the better we will be able to control temps. Is it possible to "whack"...LOL  a 1/3 of it off the bottom of the smoker....... My smoker can get up to 325 but its metal and retains heat. I have two 2" holes under the burner and I crack my exhaust stacks about half way open for a little air flow and try to hold heat. My problems are trying to keep temps down... I have to run my burner as low as it can go to stay at 140....... I usually smoke at night when theres no sun and ouside temps are lower.

Im trying to find some more of these skins......food lion carries them but there out  at all the stores I been to.... Want to make them at the gathering..... I'll have my bacon skins as a back up if I cant find them..... This post dropped like a rock when I posted it.. Only got 1 reply..LOL 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137821/pork-cracklin-may-not-make-it-to-pork-rinds


----------



## rubbin butts

boykjo said:


> I would like to see it get to 225...... If conditions change we need to compensate. Are you testing temps inside where theres no elements..... The smoker temps will change from 10 to 30 degrees in either direction if its shady, sunny, windy etc. IMHO. I like the idea of making it smaller. The smoke house is huge and it will take a lot to heat it. The smaller the smokehouse the better we will be able to control temps. Is it possible to "whack"...LOL a 1/3 of it off the bottom of the smoker....... My smoker can get up to 325 but its metal and retains heat. I have two 2" holes under the burner and I crack my exhaust stacks about half way open for a little air flow and try to hold heat. My problems are trying to keep temps down... I have to run my burner as low as it can go to stay at 140....... I usually smoke at night when theres no sun and ouside temps are lower.
> 
> Im trying to find some more of these skins......food lion carries them but there out at all the stores I been to.... Want to make them at the gathering..... I'll have my bacon skins as a back up if I cant find them..... This post dropped like a rock when I posted it.. Only got 1 reply..LOL
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137821/pork-cracklin-may-not-make-it-to-pork-rinds


*Joe, those cracklins look awesome. I've never seen them in a store, but there is a pork processor about 10 miles from me, I'll have to get some and try them out.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  so I raised the floor up to the middle of the house (2 story)...  temps got up to 180-185` within an hour....  

here's what I did













Smokehouse 012.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 26, 2013






gonna try and lower it about 8-10 inches and see what happens...  

here's the temporary PID control box....  













Smokehouse 011.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 26, 2013






 the back side with the outlets for the heater and the thermocouple to plug into...  also the heat sync out the back...













Smokehouse 013.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 26, 2013






I have the PID running a shorten program right now...  everything's working fine at the moment...

trying to figure this controller out.... how to work it....


----------



## jarjarchef

I may have missed it on an earlier post, but how many watts is your electric element? The reason I ask is looking at the cubic space compared to an MES. It looks like you have much more space to heat. What about a second element down the road or maybe an oven element?

Not an electrician only throwing ideas out there........


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jar...  I was thinking the same thing as far as a second element... or a bigger one... (down the road)..  this one is 1500W....  

I did kinda go overboard on the build (dunno what the hell I was thinking)...  We'll be ok...  I'll revamp it when I get back home and set it up permanently...


----------



## jarjarchef

I am planning bringing the burner I have and it will deffinately get the smokehouse up to temp. I think I have an old turkey fryer burner. I'll look to see if I do and if it works. 

As far as pots, pans and other kitchen wear. Is there anything else that is needed? I also have some portable chaffers if you feel they are needed.....they are pretty cool. They are made of plywood and assemble like Lincoln Logs/Tinker Toys.......


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  so barrok66 (Keith)  had to back out and can't make it..  he has cancelled his reservation for site number 86....  If anybody has somebody that wants to come but no sites were available.... there is one now...  so lets get this site reserved so there is not a stranger in the middle of our group....  

Sorry you can't make it Keith..  maybe next time...  there should be a N. FL. Gathering in April...  waiting for details to emerge for that...  maybe you can make it up there ?

Also..  Bill (smokedapple) won't be making it this year ether as he has family coming into town that weekend....


----------



## jarjarchef

I was just at Lowes and noticed they still have some bags of charcoal left. 40lb for $19.99  not a bad deal. I have enough for what I need, does anyone need me to pick some up for them?


----------



## boykjo

I have 80 lbs left. Sams club has them for 17.98 also but 'm done with Sams.....Their tire service is the worst. Been buying tires their for 25 yrs and had enough at the Garner nc store......They are lazy with any excuse not to work with no direction.... Copletley pitiful... sorry, lost my mind there for a moment..LOL


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> I am planning bringing the burner I have and it will deffinately get the smokehouse up to temp. I think I have an old turkey fryer burner. I'll look to see if I do and if it works.
> 
> As far as pots, pans and other kitchen wear. Is there anything else that is needed? I also have some portable chaffers if you feel they are needed.....they are pretty cool. They are made of plywood and assemble like Lincoln Logs/Tinker Toys.......


In the past between all of us being there we've never been short in the pots and pans area. I'll be bringing 2 cast iron skillets (14" and 17") anyone is welcome to use. i'll also bring a dutch oven and a couple other non-castiron pots for misc cooking. 


JckDanls 07 said:


> OK.. so barrok66 (Keith) had to back out and can't make it.. he has cancelled his reservation for site number 86.... If anybody has somebody that wants to come but no sites were available.... there is one now... so lets get this site reserved so there is not a stranger in the middle of our group....
> 
> Sorry you can't make it Keith.. maybe next time... there should be a N. FL. Gathering in April... waiting for details to emerge for that... maybe you can make it up there ?
> 
> Also.. Bill (smokedapple) won't be making it this year ether as he has family coming into town that weekend....


hmm...maybe if Ron's guests with a RV want to move from behind his site to this middle spot so that we dont get the random stranger? Or we all pitch in and cover the cost of Barrok's site to keep it and use it as another public gathering area? or "smoker alley" :)


jarjarchef said:


> I was just at Lowes and noticed they still have some bags of charcoal left. 40lb for $19.99 not a bad deal. I have enough for what I need, does anyone need me to pick some up for them?


I have 3-4 bags i'll be bringing plus i have a bunch of wood now that should keep my smoker going all weekend


----------



## dougmays

Got 2 of Jeff's books in the mail this weekend for giveaways at the Gathering! Big Thanks to Jeff for supporting us each year!


----------



## jarjarchef

Sounds good.

I will pack what I can and if I am missing anything..........well I will just figure it out.


----------



## dougmays

i have a 500' roll of alum. foil...we can make whatever hardware we need lol!


----------



## jarjarchef

I have been building my list in my head of what to pack. I think I need to actually write it down, time is almost here. I have one last project to do around the house before I can fully focus on the gathering and packing.

500' is a good start for foil :biggrin:


----------



## roadkill cafe

Tried to book site 86 (Kieth's canceled site) and it had been reserved right away.


----------



## dougmays

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Tried to book site 86 (Kieth's canceled site) and it had been reserved right away.


maybe its still in Barrok's name?


----------



## mike65

dougmays said:


> i have a 500' roll of alum. foil...we can make whatever hardware we need lol!


. WOW  500'


----------



## JckDanls 07

barroks name is Keith....   

maybe wrap the smokehouse with the foil...  LOL


Jar..  I know what you mean...  everything in my head...  I know I will forget something... bringing camper up from down back on Wed. and start loading it up....

It's getting close...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> barroks name is Keith....
> 
> maybe wrap the smokehouse with the foil... LOL


i know i was just keeping the 2 names differentiable LOL :)


----------



## roadkill cafe

dougmays said:


> maybe its still in Barrok's name?


They wouldn't confirm who's name it's in but said #86 (or any other site) isn't available.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Roadkill Cafe said:


> dougmays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe its still in Barrok's name?
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't confirm who's name it's in but said #86 (or any other site) isn't available.
Click to expand...


No big deal Steve...  I think Doug said we can put extra tents on our sites....  as long as we're not overcrowded....


----------



## roadkill cafe

JckDanls 07 said:


> No big deal Steve... I think Doug said we can put extra tents on our sites.... as long as we're not overcrowded....


Yeah, that's what they told me when I called. Thanks Keith.


----------



## boykjo

Waiting to get back from vacation to go on vacation...LOL

Slayed em around Harkers island NC.....

Booyah













photo 5.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 30, 2013


----------



## roadkill cafe

Dang nice catches, Joe!! Congrats. Weakfish/Speckled Trout? Big ones too!! Delicious anyway you cook them.


----------



## woodcutter

Nice looking fish. What kind are they?


----------



## boykjo

Speckled trout or sea trout.. My favorite eating fish.........


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> Waiting to get back from vacation to go on vacation...LOL
> 
> Slayed em around Harkers island NC.....
> 
> Booyah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo 5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Oct 30, 2013





boykjo said:


> Speckled trout or sea trout.. My favorite eating fish.........


so we gonna have us some Trout Dip at the gathering? :)


----------



## boykjo

Started packing up today. Got the camper loaded up with the works.... I'm going to leave on Tuesday and stop at a KOA on the way and spend the night with a short drive on wed. I was thinking Savannah, Jacksonville or Augustine..... Know of any good BBQ joints in those areas


----------



## dougmays

Once your in FL...i haven't been to this place but a friend of mine told me i had to check it out. so if its on our route i've love to hear how it was

Yellow Dog Eats
1236 Hempel Avenue, Windermere, FL 34786


----------



## boykjo

I edited the thread so it stands out more... hopefully we can get more attendees............


----------



## JckDanls 07

Joe..  shoot Rick a PM..  he lives in the Savannah area..  sure he would know

I brought camper out of storage and started cleaning and packing...  will really get with it this weekend....  

ONLY 3 more days of work...  WOOOHOOOOOOO  :yahoo:


----------



## rubbin butts

*Yep, will finish packing the RV this weekend. I am sooooo ready for this.*


----------



## roadkill cafe

The time has almost arrived. Friday can't get here fast enough. 

Doug, I know the chart on page 1 isn't current. Add me in for Ribs and possibly SS if smoker real estate remains available. I can stuff a lot of things into a Civic, but an MES 40 just ain't one of them. Will find out this weekend if the used canopy I picked up is functional. If so, I'll bring it. Will also bring 2 butts about 8 lbs. each for the sausage making. I don't know how many are being brought. If both aren't needed, I'll freeze one and free up cooler space. 

Steve


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve... one 2pk of Butts would be good..  that's what I'm bringing


----------



## roadkill cafe

JckDanls 07 said:


> Steve... one 2pk of Butts would be good.. that's what I'm bringing


Consider it done, Keith. If there's anything else you can think of that I can pick up, just say so.


----------



## jarjarchef

What day is sausage making day?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Roadkill Cafe said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve... one 2pk of Butts would be good.. that's what I'm bringing
> 
> 
> 
> Consider it done, Keith. If there's anything else you can think of that I can pick up, just say so.
Click to expand...


Steve...  maybe some big zip lock bags to bag up left over sausage ?


----------



## roadkill cafe

JckDanls 07 said:


> Steve... maybe some big zip lock bags to bag up left over sausage ?


What size? 1 gal, 2 gal. & how many?


----------



## JckDanls 07

a lil reminder to camper owners...   don't forget to blow out the little pee holes on the underside of the A/C unit if the rig has been sitting for awhile.... check your furnace vents, gas venturi's on water heater, fridge...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Roadkill Cafe said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve... maybe some big zip lock bags to bag up left over sausage ?
> 
> 
> 
> What size? 1 gal, 2 gal. & how many?
Click to expand...


Hell Steve...  I dunno,,,  see what others say...


----------



## boykjo

jarjarchef said:


> What day is sausage making day?



when will the comps be.. I know ribs is sat. is chicken friday? Would like to get a head start on the sausage. Looks like were at 4 butts so look at making 30+ lbs. You guys want to make snack sticks so thats going to take some time.. the earlier the better for me.... If some one wants a demonstration. we can whip up a small sample later on... Just thinking here....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Joe...  all comps are Sat.   chicken will be at noon (lunch) and the ribs and special dish will be at 6 pm (dinner)...  unless everybody wants to move the chicken to Fri. dinner ?   we did everything on Sat. as there were some people that don't come until Fri night or Sat. morning....  not sure If that's the case this year...  

Joe...  don't think that we are pushing all the sausage making off on you..  as that is not the case....  I was thinking (need others vote on this) we grind all the meat up and mix on Thurs. (evening probably)...  then stuff and smoke on Fri....  It will be some snack sticks, not all....  I think there is going to be more than 4 butts...  

Is anybody cooking anything for Thur. or Fri. ?  maybe we need to throw a butt on the smoker to have something for Thurs or Fri. or just take a collection and make a grocery run....


----------



## jarjarchef

The main reason I was asking about the sausage making is I want to be hands on learning. I had classes in culinary school 20+ years ago that covered it, but it was only a couple and this year my at home culinary adventures will be sausage making. So if the bulk of the sausage mixing and grinding will be Friday I will have to have the serious conversation with wife about me leaving mid Friday morning and her coming down Saturday morning. Since we are only like an hour or so away.

I too thought all of the comps were Saturday, just was not sure of times......


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> Joe... all comps are Sat. chicken will be at noon (lunch) and the ribs and special dish will be at 6 pm (dinner)... unless everybody wants to move the chicken to Fri. dinner ? we did everything on Sat. as there were some people that don't come until Fri night or Sat. morning.... not sure If that's the case this year...
> 
> Joe... don't think that we are pushing all the sausage making off on you.. as that is not the case.... I was thinking (need others vote on this) we grind all the meat up and mix on Thurs. (evening probably)... then stuff and smoke on Fri.... It will be some snack sticks, not all.... I think there is going to be more than 4 butts...


I wasnt thinking that kieth... I just want to be prepared. It will be a little hectic if we have to do the comp cooking and the sausage in one day..... I like the idea of getting the meat done early and stuff then smoke later....JarJar Theres no problem saving a butt for later and whip up some sausage for a demo

Oh yeah.........just picked up a hank of casings from the pork center













IMG_1015.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Nov 2, 2013


----------



## roadkill cafe

Wasn't planning on arriving until Friday mid-afternoon but if meat needs to be there earlier I will try to roll out earlier Friday. I'm about 2.5 hours away. I'd really like to see the process. I know check-in time is 3pm.


----------



## mike65

jarjarchef said:


> What day is sausage making day?


ditto


----------



## boykjo

Mike65 said:


> ditto


EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> Mike65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ditto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...LOL
Click to expand...


LOL..  good one Joe... 

 sounds like Thursday's plan on grinding and mixing is not gonna work out to well...  

was anybody else bringing butts besides Steve and I ????


----------



## jarjarchef

I can bring another butt or two if needed....... Just say the word...


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> LOL.. good one Joe...
> 
> sounds like Thursday's plan on grinding and mixing is not gonna work out to well...
> 
> was anybody else bringing butts besides Steve and I ????


*Keith, on the first post showing the schedule, Doug shows there are 7 butts and who's bringing them. I'm thinking about picking up a couple more.*


----------



## boykjo

Kieth, what local grocery stores are close to the campground.....I saw only publix and they had butts on sale for 2.49/lb...Dang thats high..... Right now I can get bone in boston butt for 1.29/lb...limit 4 but I have buddies with  vic cards so if we need more...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Joe..  publix seems to be the only place...  and they trim their butts to much..  down to 3-6 lbs and take to much fat off...  and yes I agree 2.49 is way to much money...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Guys.....  I would offer to pick up all the butts and simply be reimbursed ...  my problem is cold storage space....  I went over the other night to GFS and a 17lb  2 pack was only $28... I may have room to put 3- 2pks...  since Jeremy and Steve won't arrive until friday (later)...  I guess I could get theirs...  that way we keep on the Thurs. schedule of grinding and mixing....  what says y'all ?


----------



## boykjo

Are you talking about cold storage space for the ride or at the campground. I will have a 72 qt cooler with plenty of room


----------



## JckDanls 07

here at the house and the ride, Joe...but I think I'll be alright....


----------



## JckDanls 07

thinking we'll be ok with Doug and Ron...  they both are getting there on Thur. as well...


----------



## jarjarchef

I am cool either way. I was planning on passing a few bucks for the extra sites. If you feel there is enough product for the sausage then I don't need to get any. However if you get in to it on Thursday and find you will need more. Let me know and I can pick some up and bring it with me. Where I was planning on getting the meats from when I went the other day they were around $1.50 per pound for most pork products. If you think we will need fat trimmings I can go by and see what he will have and sell to me, to also bring.

I am going to start gathering equipment over the next couple days. So if there are any equipment holes that are found. Throw it out there and I will see what I have or can "borrow" from work.

Jeramy


----------



## mike65

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Keith, on the first post showing the schedule, Doug shows there are 7 butts and who's bringing them. I'm thinking about picking up a couple more.*


Who else is only showing up on Saturday and leaving that same day?


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> What day is sausage making day?


I was hoping we could start the sausage thing Friday. I was thinking we could grind and do all prep work maybe starting friday afternoon and then as people trickle in Friday they can join in. IF we start thursday, this would be less stress, but less people would get to participate. I know alot of people, including me dont know anything about sausage making so this is a great learning opportunity. So here is what i'm thining and please let me know what you guys think (especially the sausage pros)

Frday afternoon - Prep, grind and stuff sausage meat

Friday Night- Saturday Morning - Smoke sausages (approx 10 hours or less?)

This would let us be done with the sausage stuff by the time we get ready for the Comps.

How does that plan sound?


jarjarchef said:


> The main reason I was asking about the sausage making is I want to be hands on learning. I had classes in culinary school 20+ years ago that covered it, but it was only a couple and this year my at home culinary adventures will be sausage making. So if the bulk of the sausage mixing and grinding will be Friday I will have to have the serious conversation with wife about me leaving mid Friday morning and her coming down Saturday morning. Since we are only like an hour or so away.
> 
> I too thought all of the comps were Saturday, just was not sure of times......


We usually do Competitions on Saturday because this is the "main day"...since some people are only able to come for the day, if they come saturday they'll experience everything. If you guys want to split days up we can do that, but this just gives the one-dayers a opportunity to participate and see everything on Saturday.


----------



## dougmays

Page 1 Updated. 

Can you guys let me know if anything is incorrect? i want to get that up to date. 

As far as Cure...Joe do you have the cure for the sausage? I have a one pound bag of Pink Cure i can bring if i can find it.

All my stuff is in storage since i just moved but i'm going to try to slice up a EOR roast and put some jerky in the smokehouse.

I'm going to call my meat guy tomorrow and see what his price on boats is, usually its pretty good. I can also pick up more for people if anyone needs me to and just get reimbursed when i deliver them.


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Page 1 Updated.
> 
> Can you guys let me know if anything is incorrect? i want to get that up to date.
> 
> As far as Cure...Joe do you have the cure for the sausage? I have a one pound bag of Pink Cure i can bring if i can find it.
> 
> All my stuff is in storage since i just moved but i'm going to try to slice up a EOR roast and put some jerky in the smokehouse.
> 
> I'm going to call my meat guy tomorrow and see what his price on boats is, usually its pretty good. I can also pick up more for people if anyone needs me to and just get reimbursed when i deliver them.


*Doug, I'm bringing enough cure, spices and casings to do about 150lbs.*


----------



## dougmays

awesome! thanks ron!


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then...  I'm just gonna bring one 2pk ..  not gonna bring my grinder ether (trying to keep weight down)...


----------



## dougmays

if anyone needs me to grab them some shoulders let me know. i should have extra cooler space. ill find out the price tomorrow


----------



## boykjo

I'm bringing everything but the kitchen sink just to be on the safe side so we'll have everything we need for sausage if somethings missing... Well , come to think of it there is a kitchen sink in the camper...LOL


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> I'm bringing everything but the kitchen sink just to be on the safe side so we'll have everything we need for sausage if somethings missing... Well , come to think of it there is a kitchen sink in the camper...LOL


LOL!

So sounds like Joe and Ron have us covered for Sausage Making as well as Keith with the smokehouse. A few of us are bringing pork shoulders so that should take care of everything.

As for other activities and food...we generally dont plan means and usually someone has something smoking all the time. As far as breakfasts, Ron has offered to do Waffles! I'll bring a bunch of eggs and make some scrambled eggs when we need them. Also Steve mentioned making a breakfast with my dutch oven.

Saturday Lunch will be the Chicken comps and anything else people make. Dinner will be Ribs and the Something special...plus any non-comp foods that people want to make. 

Sounds like Thursday will generally be a Shooting the Poo day where we all sit around and lie about how great we are at smoking meats!

Is Joe the only person showing up on Wednesday? Or am i not caught up on all the traveling threads LOL? I'm planning on coming down thursday morning!


----------



## boykjo

I will have the bacon also.. I want to leave on tues and stop in jacksonville to cut my trip in half so i'm not a zombie on wed.... but I'm in crunch time to get everything ready especially the bacon......My weekends are pretty full working 40hrs sat,sun and mon.. so it may be the long trip on wed


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm looking at Thurs. noonish for me...as the saying goes...  "It's the final countdown"...:yahoo:  

Joe...  we can put the bacon in the smokehouse (save ya some time) ?..  it won't be needed until Fri.

went and picked up my meat tonight... gotta say...  I think I found my new place for Butts....  $1.39lb for a case...  $1.59lb a 2 pck...   ribs are cryovacked too...  not a big fan...  think I'll continue to buy them at Publix...


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm looking at Thurs. noonish for me...as the saying goes... "It's the final countdown"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe... we can put the bacon in the smokehouse (save ya some time) ?.. it won't be needed until Fri.
> 
> went and picked up my meat tonight... gotta say... I think I found my new place for Butts.... $1.39lb for a case... $1.59lb a 2 pck... ribs are cryovacked too... not a big fan... think I'll continue to buy them at Publix...


Its too late. the bacon is on the smoker as we type............just fired up the amnts with some apple.. its smelling good


----------



## dougmays

Sebring













Screen Shot 2013-11-05 at 7.11.08 AM.png



__ dougmays
__ Nov 5, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef

Not Bad


----------



## dougmays

Should be nice weather! i'll repost Thursday before i leave to head down!

I called HH to confirm my spot and found out that they do not know who is at the spots till the day of. So if you wanted to confirm your spot you have to call the 800 number that you ordered from. I also told them about our group and mentioned that if there staff was hungry to stop by, but he said the CCH festival is going and they were going to be providing there staff with food. I guess its a festival to celebrate the people that started and build the park, that's what i got from the ranger. 

Hopefully the public doesnt think we are the food vendors for that event...that could get annoying.

I also found out that since my original reservation was Friday-Sunday, and then i booked Thursday as a separate reservation i have to go Friday morning and checkout an then check back in....kind of a pain in the A if you ask me. So if anyone else did the same as me, just a heads up


----------



## roadkill cafe

Yeah, that festival is the CCC (Civilian Conservation Corps) that built the park (and a heck of a lot of others) in the 1930's as part of Roosevelt's "New Deal".

From what I understand, the festival is a pretty big deal there and is in the main picnic area. There will be lots of vendors there I was told. Hope we'll be able to recruit judges for the comps otherwise I'll have to call up some friends in the area (I used to live there) and I'm quite sure I'd get some votes...wait, I think I might owe him a few bucks from about 30 years ago. Dang it!!!

Doug, BTW, the DO biscuits are a no go and that table is only a 4 footer. Canopy seems to be ok when I put it up.

Steve


----------



## rubbin butts

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Yeah, that festival is the CCC (Civilian Conservation Corps) that built the park (and a heck of a lot of others) in the 1930's as part of Roosevelt's "New Deal".
> 
> From what I understand, the festival is a pretty big deal there and is in the main picnic area. There will be lots of vendors there I was told. Hope we'll be able to recruit judges for the comps otherwise I'll have to call up some friends in the area (I used to live there) and I'm quite sure I'd get some votes...wait, I think I might owe him a few bucks from about 30 years ago. Dang it!!!
> 
> Doug, BTW, the DO biscuits are a no go and that table is only a 4 footer. Canopy seems to be ok when I put it up.
> 
> Steve


*We will have plenty of tables as I am bringing seven and the canopy I'm bringing is 18ft X 40ft, so there will be plenty of space for everyone.*

*Almost loaded now, but what isn't is setting in the garage on ready.*

*I'll pick up some butts on my way out of town as a sale starts at Nettle's Sausage on Thursday morning with a price of $1.29 lb in 2 packs.*


----------



## boykjo

Well i am already beat..... Been packing since 9 am this morning. Got the truck loaded up and the camper ready to hook up.. All thats left is to pack the cooler and my suitcase. Will be leaving around 3:30 am. should get me there at check in time.....got the bacon done last night and sliced and packed this morning.....

The bacon in the front was done in pops brine and the bacon in the back was done my way using a TQ brine I came up with. AKA candy bacon...  all smoked with apple...It all smells great...













IMG_1018.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Nov 5, 2013






Heres the skins that will become cracklins........













IMG_1017.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Nov 5, 2013






See you there.......


----------



## rubbin butts

*Joe, have a safe trip down, see ya there.*

*By the way, what's for dinner Thursday?*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug..  guess we'll have to go down and re-register together..  as I did 2 separate reservations as well....  weather looks like it's gonna be awesome...  

Joe..  you've outdone yourself brother... that stuff looks good...  now get to bed and quit thinking of everything (you'll never get to sleep)...  drive safe brother..  see ya there...

Ron...  what a savior you are....   thanks for everything your doing....  as far as Thurs. night goes...  the wife and I were just discussing that over dinner...  we were just gonna do a couple of steaks, maybe, since nothing else has been arranged...  unless y'all want to make a grocery run and get something that can be done quickly..


----------



## boykjo

I'm bringing the weber kettle just for hot cooking


----------



## orlandosmoking

boykjo said:


> Well i am already beat..... Been packing since 9 am this morning. Got the truck loaded up and the camper ready to hook up.. All thats left is to pack the cooler and my suitcase. Will be leaving around 3:30 am. should get me there at check in time.....got the bacon done last night and sliced and packed this morning.....
> 
> The bacon in the front was done in pops brine and the bacon in the back was done my way using a TQ brine I came up with. AKA candy bacon...  all smoked with apple...It all smells great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1018.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Nov 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the skins that will become cracklins........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Nov 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you there.......


----------



## JckDanls 07

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> boykjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am already beat..... Been packing since 9 am this morning. Got the truck loaded up and the camper ready to hook up.. All thats left is to pack the cooler and my suitcase. Will be leaving around 3:30 am. should get me there at check in time.....got the bacon done last night and sliced and packed this morning.....
> 
> The bacon in the front was done in pops brine and the bacon in the back was done my way using a TQ brine I came up with. AKA candy bacon...  all smoked with apple...It all smells great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1018.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Nov 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the skins that will become cracklins........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Nov 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you there.......Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> :drool:
Click to expand...



Who Is OrlandosmoKing ??  do we know you ???


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug.. guess we'll have to go down and re-register together.. as I did 2 separate reservations as well.... weather looks like it's gonna be awesome...
> 
> Joe.. you've outdone yourself brother... that stuff looks good... now get to bed and quit thinking of everything (you'll never get to sleep)... drive safe brother.. see ya there...
> 
> Ron... what a savior you are.... thanks for everything your doing.... as far as Thurs. night goes... the wife and I were just discussing that over dinner... we were just gonna do a couple of steaks, maybe, since nothing else has been arranged... unless y'all want to make a grocery run and get something that can be done quickly..


*Steaks sound like a good idea, a quick cook, I'll throw a couple in the motor home.*

*I've got several different reservations, reserved my spot for Thursday - Sunday, reserved my guests Friday - Sunday, reserved the gathering site Friday - Sunday then went back and reserved it for Thursday also when so many said they were coming Wed and Thurs. will straighten it all out when we get there.*


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> Who Is OrlandosmoKing ?? do we know you ???


Some do, some don't.


----------



## dougmays

Joe you out did yourself! Can't wait to try it! Drive safe and see ya as early as i get there Thursday!

Is it Thursday morning yet?!!?

I was going to bring a few whole chickens that i would throw on a smoker (or grill) at someone but if you guys wanna do quick steaks or soemthing i'm down with that! Maybe i'll make up some chicken skewers and marinate them in something good :)

Ron - i might as well leave my table at home, less to pack and more room for the rest.

I"ll have my weber kettle so we can fire that puppy up as well and make a smogashboard (sp?)

I cant wait fellas!! Good times approaching!

i'm picking up butts tomorrow as well..i didnt get as good of a deal but not bad at 1.75/lb


----------



## dougmays

Yep...it's official i cannot work! I just want to jump in my truck and head down there! Even though i still have alot of packing to do!


----------



## dougmays

Hey Ron,

Are you taking 75 to Turnpike to 27? I've never taken 27 that far south...wasn't sure how slow traffic might be? But it's the most direct


----------



## orlandosmoking

So...... I go to sams club to pick up a package of butts for sausage making. What do i see? Baby backs for $1.74/lb. :yahoo: While supplies last. How many to get? 














CAM00464.jpg



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 6, 2013







All of them. :devil:


----------



## dougmays

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> So... I go to sams club to pick up a package of butts for sausage making. What do i see? Baby backs for $1.74/lb. While supplies last. How many to get? All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAM00464.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ orlandosmoking
> __ Nov 6, 2013


WHAAAAA?!!?!!?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





man i wish i had time to run by mine tonight. maybe i can squeeze in a trip tomorrow morning


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Are you taking 75 to Turnpike to 27? I've never taken 27 that far south...wasn't sure how slow traffic might be? But it's the most direct


*Hey Doug, I'm taking I-75 south, turnpike to I-4, then west to US27. Us 27 from the turnpike south to Haines City is always a mess for traffic. A few miles farther but a lot faster the way I go.*

*Just finished loading and ready to roll. I'm towing my pick up behind the motor home, got so much packed into the truck it looks like I'm moving.*

*Will stop at the meat place and pick up butts on  my way out of town.*

*Wow, I need a few days relaxation after all this work.*


----------



## dougmays

Oh wow yea that looks much faster! Less time on 27 the better! thanks!

Yea i cannot wait to just sit in my camp chair and have a beer and chat with y'all


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then..  I'm all packed up, loaded and almost ready to roll...  just gotta hook up to the camper in the morning and  *"I'M OUTTA HERE"* ...   I know I won't sleep tonight, will be thinking of everything I forgot (funny how age does that to ya)....   

Don...  when are you getting there ?

Did y'all look at I75s to highway 62 (exit 229, my exit)...  actually you will get off on Moccasin Wallow rd for a couple miles to 301 for a couple of blocks to 62e to 27 ?   no tolls...


----------



## jarjarchef

Why you all beating up on 27!!!!! I live it every day........ As you guys are passing through Haines City don't forget to wave as you pass.

If you want to miss most I4 traffic and depending on what direction you are coming from, save a few miles. Take the 429 exit off the turnpike, Winter Garden Exit 267. It goes to a few miles east of 27 on I4. You miss all of the attraction traffic on I4.

Seriously as you get off I4 onto 27 watch your speed for the first couple miles. Speed traps are known to be found there.


----------



## roadkill cafe

Am I the ONLY one driving up from the south end and representing the 954? Looks like it. Well, guess that 1st place for ribs will keep us folks down here on the map 






  But seriously, sooo looking forward to skipping town for a couple days and hanging out with some all around great folks. Looking to be packed up tomorrow night and try to roll out Friday morning as early as I can. Save a spot for my chair, Doug.

Steve


----------



## dougmays

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Am I the ONLY one driving up from the south end and representing the 954? Looks like it. Well, guess that 1st place for ribs will keep us folks down here on the map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, sooo looking forward to skipping town for a couple days and hanging out with some all around great folks. Looking to be packed up tomorrow night and try to roll out Friday morning as early as I can. Save a spot for my chair, Doug.
> 
> Steve


10-4!!

I feel very unprepared as most of my stuff is packed way deep in storage facilites at the moment...so this should be interesting. I have the essentials...tent, meat, sleeping bag, trailer smoker.....oh yea and clothes! I'm sure y'all will appreciate that!


----------



## dougmays

Just got a big ol' box of A-maze-N goodies on my front porch!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

That is SOOOOO COOL of the site sponsers...  Y'all don't know how much we appreciate it...  by all means everybody...  support the site sponsers every chance you get....


----------



## boykjo

got in at 4:30..,, long drive...... set up about 3/4s of the way...a lot of critters.. had a visit from a big racoon and hear noises in the woods..... One good thing is I have wifi....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 see ya when ya'll get here...


----------



## JckDanls 07

COOL Joe..  glad everything went well...  glad about the wifi...  how about satellite ..  have you messed with that yet ?


----------



## boykjo

I have  air tv right now, I think I might be able to get a spot through the woods for direct tv... Dont want to miss the race on sunday


----------



## orlandosmoking




----------



## JckDanls 07

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> :grilling_smilie:



:yeahthat:


----------



## bmudd14474

You guys have a blast


----------



## roadkill cafe

boykjo said:


> got in at 4:30..,, long drive...... set up about 3/4s of the way...a lot of critters.. had a visit from a big racoon and hear noises in the woods..... One good thing is I have wifi....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see ya when ya'll get here...


Racoons can fit in the smoker. Noises in the woods might be Bigfoot. Won't fit so well....unless you brought a chainsaw. Hmmmm, smoked sasquatch....has possibilities for a side dish entry.


----------



## brianbrinley

Would love to join from Boca but just not enough time to get everything together after just finding out :( Can't wait till next year though!


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> I have  air tv right now, I think I might be able to get a spot through the woods for direct tv... Dont want to miss the race on sunday


And the Gator homecoming game on saturday ;)


BrianBrinley said:


> Would love to join from Boca but just not enough time to get everything together after just finding out :( Can't wait till next year though!


Brian....sorry you just found out about this. If you want to come by for just the day on saturday and hang out and meet some awesome people feel free! you dont have to bring anything. We'd love to have ya! It's always fun to watch me win the Rib Competition ;)

Packing up my truck and planning to head out in a few hours.


----------



## dougmays

Weeeeeeeee!













Screen Shot 2013-11-07 at 6.27.38 AM.png



__ dougmays
__ Nov 7, 2013


----------



## dougmays

BrianBrinley said:


> Would love to join from Boca but just not enough time to get everything together after just finding out :( Can't wait till next year though!


Hey Brian i just noticed this was your first post, when you get a moment stop by the Roll Call area on the forum and introduce yourself. Alot of friendly people on this forum and we all love to hear your story and where your from


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  all re-loaded and heading out in about an hour...   see y'all soon


----------



## dougmays

just prepped some chicken skewers to throw on the grill! packing up truck now


----------



## dougmays

alright better late then never! On my wayyyyyyyy


----------



## roadkill cafe

BrianBrinley said:


> Would love to join from Boca but just not enough time to get everything together after just finding out :( Can't wait till next year though!


Hey Brian, like Doug said, head on up Saturday for the day. Not very far away. Promise you'll have a good time and meet some great, friendly folks!


----------



## brianbrinley

Thanks guys, my kids have soccer on saturday morning and it's picture day so i'm a little bit tied up at least for the first half. I'm gonna talk to the wife and see if she's up for a little road trip though. So long as I'm either back or able to watch the LSU/Bama game i'm good!


----------



## dougmays

I believe we have satellite TV:) I got my gators to watch


----------



## dougmays

1 hour away


----------



## jarjarchef

Looks like we will not be there till after dark tomorrow. Turns out wife was on one page and I was on another. So will have to talk with her after her class tonight to make final travel plans.

Might be a good thing because I need to figure out a way to bring the smoker. My old truck had an open bed and this one does not, and I really do not want to take it off and put it back on.


But done with work :sausage: and am ready to relax a bit.see you all tomorrow.


----------



## roadkill cafe

Hey Jarjar...If you're going to be arriving after dark tomorrow, please keep this in mind. It's from the HH State Park/ReserveAmerica website: *The park gates close at sunset. If you plan to arrive late please contact the park prior to 5 PM on the day of your arrival.*

The park's phone number is : *(863) 386-6094*

Steve


----------



## jarjarchef

Steve,

Thank you. For the info. I called them earlier and spoke with a Ranger. She told me to call back after 3 Tomorrow and we will go through soome ID clearing and then they will give me the gate code. The next morning I will have to then check in. She did not sound too excited or like it was a big deal. We will be arriving close to the park office closing time, so we may catch them anyways. Hopefully we can leave Haines City by 6:00-6:30. Only takes an hour or so depending on how we hit lights.

Jeramy


----------



## roadkill cafe

I figured they'd have a procedure in place for late arrivals and sure they have them all the time. Safe travels and see ya there.

Steve


----------



## dougmays

I have a code for y'all if you need it


----------



## dougmays

IMG_20131107_183837_318.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 7, 2013


----------



## dougmays

IMG_20131107_183844_525.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 7, 2013


----------



## dougmays

Who wishes they were here 













IMG_20131107_203741_277.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 7, 2013


----------



## dougmays

9:49pm and joe is going to bed


----------



## roadkill cafe

And away we gooooo. See ya guys soon.


----------



## mike65

dougmays said:


> Who wishes they were here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131107_203741_277.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dougmays
> __ Nov 7, 2013





dougmays said:


> Who wishes they were here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131107_203741_277.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dougmays
> __ Nov 7, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef

OK we are leaving now!

Doug if I get lost in the park I am calling you to be the rescue ranger!


----------



## dougmays

10-4 I got my phone on the ready


----------



## jarjarchef

What an awesome weekend!

Great people and great food!

Thank you for the care package of snack sticks, smoked cheese and kielbasa. It will make some great meals.

Jeramy, Charlyn and Akira


----------



## dougmays

Just got home and unpacked most of my stuff!

Great time once again!! I think this year was the best one yet! thanks to everyone who came and made this so great!

Got to see some old friends and made some new ones!!

I"ll put up a picture thread tomorrow! 

PS: i haven't eaten since breakfast and still not hungry....so much great food!


----------



## bmudd14474

Great to hear. Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## mike65

Glad ya'all had a good time. Sorry I couldn't make it to this one, had to many fires to put out here at the house.


----------



## tjohnson

Hope you all had a GREAT time!!

Pics would be cool!

Todd


----------



## dougmays

Pictures are up!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152174/2013-smf-south-florida-gathering-picture-thread

Also a HUGE thanks to all of our sponsors who donated items to help us out!


----------



## boykjo

Got home around 9am this morning.. Stopped off last night near Darlington speedway in SC and stayed at a KOA  Was wishing I never left. I had my two heaters running... It was freeking cold.....   breathing steam vapor out of my mouth.......uhhg,,,,,, unpacked all day.... will post up some pics on the picture thread....


----------



## orlandosmoking

Joe, Glad you had a safe trip home. Sorry it's so cold. Thanks for traveling so far to join in the festivities. Hope to see you next year. Special thanks for sharing your sausage making skills with all of us and bringing all your great equipment to make the work a little easier. We couldn't have done it all without you.


----------



## JckDanls 07

good deal Joe...  glad you made it home safe...  and I reiterate what Don said... thanks bub...


----------



## dougmays

that's why we never leave florida joe! LOL!

ditto what the fellas said. cant wait for next year, what are we thinking...300...400lbs? LOL


----------



## boykjo

Will get some pictures up soon. Spent over an hr the other day loading pics and information and right before i hit submit my puter shut down to install updates...... Man I was P.O.


----------

